# Corte por baja frecuencia para AVR de 380 volts



## ariel 37 (Ago 20, 2014)

Hola que tal amigos !!! Hace algunos años me toco reparar un grupo electrogeno trifasico de 60 Kvar 380v ,cuyo problema lo tenia en el regulador de voltaje , yo soy tecnico elecrtomecanico y con apenas un cursito de electronica encima , pero bueno el tema es que se pudo reparar y funciono, como el circuito era tan sencillo y funciona tan bien, lo levante y posteriormente lo hice y aunque nunca llegue a entenderlo del todo, aprendi a repararlo  .Ahora lo que le quiero implementar es un corte por baja frecuencia , ya que el problema que tiene este regulador, es que si el generador se baja de vueltas ,el regulador tiene que elevar mucho la tension de campo para mantener los 380v , produciendo una averia en el regulador o en el generador . Y eh aquí lo que quiero hacer . Agregarle un circuito que detecte cuando el generador este por debajo de 47 HZ  me accione o un transistor o  un relé o de alguna manera  desconectar el campo.
Asi que la pregunta seria : es muy dificil hacer esto ?
                                    alguien me puede orientar ?
                                    alguien tiene alguna informacion que me pueda pasar ?
                                    alguien tiene algun circuito para facilitarme ?
Desde ya les estare muy agradecido por cualquier ayuda 
Quiero adjuntar el pdf con el circuito pero no me doy cuenta como hacerlo si me orientan lo subo , gracias ...



A ver si ahi lo pude subir , perdon por la torpeza....


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2014)

Busca un frecuencímetro.
O en plan analógico basta un monoestable redisparable de algo menos de 20ms

A lo mejor basta con un simple fusible en el inductor.


----------



## opamp (Ago 20, 2014)

Amigo estos módulos de corte por sub y sobre- frecuencia son comerciales ;(y están calibrados en +/-3 Hz respecto a la frec ). Si se baja la frecuencia es por sobrecarga,  y/o por el gobernador de RPM, fijate por ahí.

Si funciona OK el AVR no lo toques,( podrías quemar el alternador).

Más practico es que cortes el suministro de combustible con el módulo de corte                    .

Indicarte que hagas uno con PLL es distraernos demasiado .


----------



## ariel 37 (Ago 20, 2014)

Ante todo gracias por sus respuestas : opamp ,conozco los modulos comerciales de corte por sub y sobre frecuencia,si los que me decis son los que tienen formato parecido a los temporizadores para riel din los eh usado pero son muy costosos .Yo creia que tal vez se podia hacer algo sencillo y no tan costoso por eso la pregunta . Scooter: a que te referis con un monoestable redisparable ? a un circuito con un  555 ??disculpa mi ignorancia .
No quiero ser muy pretencioso ni abusarme de su tiempo , pero me gustaria mucho si alguien tal vez pueda explicarme un poco el circuito del regulador que subi . Muchas Gracias y saludos a todos !!!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2014)

No se si el 555 es redisparable, en alguna configuración supongo que si. en su día hice una cosa con un 74 122 o 123 no recuerdo.

Es un temporizador que se rearma a cada pulso, si tarda mas de x tiempo baja la señal y de ahí desconectas.

La pega que le veo es que en ocasiones un generador tiene un frenado momentaneo por un aumento en la carga que podría pararlo...
Se me ocurre que lo del fusible es buen camino, en lugar de fusible puede ser algo mas automático que mida la corriente ye en función de eso...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2014)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...WEjALipoHIAQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 21, 2014)

hola a todos:

a ver si concuerdan conmigo, porque nunca trabajé con generadores.
si un generador funcionando con carga disminuye las revoluciones es porque hay mucha potencia conectada a la salida, o sea, una sobrecarga.

una solución sería limitar la corriente de campo, esto es, fijarla un valor máximo.
a medida que la sobrecarga continúa, la tensión de salida irá disminuyendo cada vez más porque el campo se quedó fijo. ahí se podría monitorar el valor de tensión: 10 o 15% desactiva activa un relé y tienes tu alarma.

resumiendo, necesitarías crear un límite de corriente para el campo modificando el actual control AVR.
también construir un detector de subtensión o adquirir un relé voltaje trifásico (o relé ventana que detecte subtensión, algo así: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-518121227-rele-trifasico-de-control-simetria-falta-de-fase-altavaja-_JM_).
opcional sería agregar un RESET.

otra solución tomando la salida, sería medir la corriente en una de las fases, pero también habría que monitorar el Factor de Potencia y se complica.

el detectar frecuencia lo encuentro muy específico y difícil de calibrar, porque de 50 a 47 Hz es muy poca diferencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2014)

47Hz *NO* es un límite aceptable, con cualquier maniobra de entrada en carga del equipo la frecuencia disminuye eso y bastante más.

¿ El Motor arranca ya con la velocidad nominal o una vez en marcha se va acelerando hasta la velocidad nominal ?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2014)

Yo atacaría por el control de corriente, poniendo un límite


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2014)

Lo de limitar la corriente de excitación es una idea que me atrae. 
Pero por otro lado nunca lo vi implementado en alternadores de potencia  
Lo que me induce a pensar que puede llegar a existir algún inconveniente o a nadie se le ocurrió.


----------



## ariel 37 (Ago 21, 2014)

Hola a todos y gracias por interesarse en el tema, queria aclarar un poco el tema de las vueltas del generador , aca no hay un problema de sobrecarga sino del operario que manipula el grupo electrogeno, el cual no tiene conocimiento alguno del tema.El grupo electrogeno deberia  funcionar de esta manera : el operario arranca el motor diesel (el cual impulsa al generador que tiene acoplado) y espera a que se caliente el motor, todo esto a unas 800 rpm aprox... luego acelera el motor ,de forma manual hasta llegar a 1500 rpm traba el acelerador de forma mecanica y sube una termica bipolar en la cual esta conectado el campo del generador y asi comienza a funcionar.Esto seria en condiciones normales ..... ahora lo que ocurre es que tanto cuando paran el motor como cuando lo arrancan muchas veces se olvidan de bajar la termica y aca es donde comienza el problema, tambien ocurre que se destraba el acelerador o se va quedando sin combustible el motor y va perdiendo vueltas. Ni el regulador ni el generador se queman o se averian con unas cuantas veces que esto sucede pero en algun momento ocurre .Yo se que cuando el motor se encuentra a 1500 rpm el generador esta a 50 hz.
Como el problema se me planteo por el tema de las vueltas, habia pensado en un corte por baja frecuencia , pero estoy viendo que no es tan sencillo, asi que tengo otro parametro, creo un poco mas sencillo y que anda mas cerca de lo que dijo metalmetropolis ,pero que es la tension de campo .Con el generador sin carga y a 50hz el regulador le entrega al campo  una tension de entre 12 y 13 volts y cuando lo bajo de vueltas la tension sube hasta 50 volts , lo que me hace pensar en un corte por sobre tension y por supuesto con un retardo ya que cuando hay un pico de tension por el arranque de un motor por ejemplo,  la tension de campo tambien subirá en un pico . Lo que no se es como hacerlo y que parte del regulador cortar ,sabiendo que lo mas sencillo es cortar la alimentacion al campo ,pero para esto tendre que poner un rele que soporte mucha corriente y ocupa mucho espacio , la idea seria hacer algo electronico , por ejemplo que pasara si se le abre  el gate al  tiristor??? o la base al 2n26246 que segun tengo entendido es el que dispara al tiristor .Se puede hacer esto o estoy hablando pabadas ja ja . Bueno les agradezco nuevamente por su ayuda, me interesaria mucho tanto encontrarle la vuelta a este problema como a entender el funcionamiento total del regulador ya que lo vengo trabajando hace mucho , no se si les ha pasado que aunque haya cosas mucho mas modernas para poner ,uno sigue apostando a esa plaquetita vieja en la cual confia y se termina encariñando.Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2014)

Cambiá la llave térmica por un contactor con enclave alimentado desde el grupo , se apaga el grupo y automáticamente salta 

No tiene acelerador automático ?


----------



## dmc (Ago 21, 2014)

Airel 37, el corte por frecuencia (alta y baja) yo la hago con un LM2907 (ver datasheet) y un par de operacionales (comparador de ventana) y en tu caso, aunque no me puse a analizar el diagrama que colocaste, tomaría la señal de entrada por medio de un diodo (4148) directamente del transformador (sección de baja tensión) y lo mando al LM2907 a la salida (que es un voltaje análogo, es decir variable de acuerdo a las RPM), por medio de un transistor bloquearía el capacitor de oscilación de 2n2646 por lo que el tiristor dejará de conducir y por ende de generar lo que baja las frecuencia (y también el voltaje) en la práctica es bastante efectivo. Tendrías que leer la data de LM para ver como utilizarlo (tiene muchos ejemplos) y buscar info de comparadores de ventana, no me comprometo, pero si puedo te subo un diagrama (otro día) del que yo preparo. Espero que lo que trate de explicar se entienda y te sirva.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2014)

Esta gente tiene un interruptor trifásico bajo carga al que se le puede agregar un corte por baja frecuencia y/o baja tensión.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 22, 2014)

> aca no hay un problema de sobrecarga sino del operario que manipula el grupo electrogeno, el cual no tiene conocimiento alguno del tema



aunque no haya problema de sobrecarga siempre podría haber y hay que estar preparado.
por eso se sugiere un límite de corriente, pero queda opcional.



> ahora lo que ocurre es que tanto cuando paran el motor como cuando lo arrancan muchas veces se olvidan de bajar la termica y aca es donde comienza el problema, tambien ocurre que se destraba el acelerador o se va quedando sin combustible el motor y va perdiendo vueltas. Ni el regulador ni el generador se queman o se averian con unas cuantas veces que esto sucede pero en algun momento ocurre .



aquí está el mayor problema.
mi sugerencia es modificar el circuito que alimenta el campo para que pueda discriminar los estados del generador, supongamos: partida, funcionamiento, parada, falla.
tal vez aquí sí se podría aplicar un detector de frecuencia (como decía dmc. un LM2907) o un tacómetro.
con 50Hz (y alguna tolerancia) sería la condición normal para que el circuito de campo funcione.
fuera de ese rango, sería condición anormal y el campo se apaga.....
si se logra, no sería necesario operar la protección térmica del campo: quedaría siempre encendida.
(esto es independiente de colocar límite de corriente y tiene relación a lo que decías en el post #1).



> Con el generador sin carga y a 50hz el regulador le entrega al campo una tension de entre 12 y 13 volts y cuando lo bajo de vueltas la tension sube hasta 50 volts , lo que me hace pensar en un corte por sobre tension y por supuesto con un retardo ya que cuando hay un pico de tension por el arranque de un motor por ejemplo, la tension de campo tambien subirá en un pico . Lo que no se es como hacerlo y que parte del regulador cortar ,sabiendo que lo mas sencillo es cortar la alimentacion al campo ,pero para esto tendre que poner un rele que soporte mucha corriente y ocupa mucho espacio , la idea seria hacer algo electronico , por ejemplo que pasara si se le abre el gate al tiristor??? o la base al 2n26246 que segun tengo entendido es el que dispara al tiristor



aquí viene la cuestión: dónde modificar el circuito?
cómo hacerlo?
debes pasarnos más datos.

dices que el campo va de 12Vcc hasta unos 50Vcc, pero cuanta corriente tienes con 12V?
es un dato interesante para diseñar un circuito de apagado del campo.


----------



## ariel 37 (Ago 22, 2014)

Gracias nuevamente por sus respuestas. Dmc creo que  entiendo lo que me decis, ya habia estado leyendo sobre el lm 2907 ,lo que no se es sobre los comparadores de ventana ,pero me voy a poner a leer un poco, sin compromiso si podes en algun momento subir un diagrama te estare agradecido.
La opcion de dosmetros me parece buena pero sigo estando en lo mismo, para desenclavar un contactor tengo que hacer algo para sensar el campo y cuando se pasa de voltaje o baje la frecuencia me lo desconecte.Eh leido todo el hilo que hay en este foro sobre avr en donde fogonazo explica muy bien todo el tema de generadores ,reguladores magneticos y avr, justamente con este regulador se habian reemplazado los reguladores magneticos ,los cuales estaban hecho para generadores cuyos campos consumian mucha corriente, de aqui que el regulador trabaja con un tiristor y un diodo de potencia .Bueno agradezco enormemente a este foro por toda la informacion que se puede obtener, saludos a todos y si a alguien se le ocurre algo mas bienvenido sea



La corriente que consume el campo no la se con exactitud pero puedo averiguarla.Gracias metalmetropolis!!!


----------



## ariel 37 (Ago 22, 2014)

Hola  metalmetropolis , hoy pude ver la placa del generador con los datos tecnicos y dice que la tension maxima  del campo es de 40 volts y la corriente es de 18ampers


----------



## ariel 37 (Ago 23, 2014)

Hola amigos , estuve haciendo pruebas con el simulador proteus con el circuito del lm2907 y se las queria mostrar a ver que opinan. En la simulacion estoy haciendo que cuando la frecuencia baja a menos de 45 hz se desconecta un rele, solo a modo de prueba ,ya que lo ideal seria intervenir en alguna parte del regulador como lo hablamos en otros comentarios mas arriba . Ahora me gustaria saber si el circuito esta aceptable para llevarlo a la practica o que deberia cambiar , o tirarlo a la basura ja ja !!!.Se aceptan todas las opiñones ,gracias ,Saludos !!!

pd: ah... a la salida le puse el osciloscopio y estoy obteniendo una señal triangular , esto no se si esta bien ??? y no se si la deberia rectificar antes de entrar a la base del transistor ????


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2014)

Publica la simulación de Proteus, la comprimes con WinRAR o WinZIP y la subes al Foro


----------



## dmc (Ago 24, 2014)

Ariel37, para redondear un poco más lo que dije te dejo una imagen que uso para detectar la frecuencia de trabajo.
Recién pude mirar con un poco más de tiempo el diagrama que colocaste y pude darme cuenta que lo que tomé como un transformador, es un relevador de 220v, que supongo (muy rápidamente) que se conecta cuando la tensión desciende demasiado, pero todavía no me cierra el circuito en  general, para mi hay algunas conexiones que no son correctas, pero te aclaro que no me senté seriamente a analizar el circuito. 
El diagrama que coloque, lleva un transformador de 380v (lo haces o lo mandas a hacer) conectado entre la fase R y la S, el scr va colgado de la fase T por lo que al faltar cualquiera de las fases el circuito no genera. Suerte.


----------



## ariel 37 (Ago 24, 2014)

Aca van los archivos de la simulacion , espero esten bien ......
Aclaracion: el zener es de 5,1 v 



Muchas gracias dmc por el esquema lo voy a estudiar un poco y despues te cuento.


----------



## ariel 37 (Ago 26, 2014)

Aclaracion el circuito inicial que subi del regulador de voltaje 380v tiene 3 valores de resistencias equivocados . Los correctos son : 
R1 220 ohm
R6 y R8 470 ohm
Disculpen


----------



## dmc (Ago 28, 2014)

Ariel, mirando el diagrama que subí, me di cuenta que dibuje el colector de transistor BC337 directamente a +B, cuando en realidad debería ir a +B por medio de una resistencia de entre 1k y 10k (según el desempeño del circuito). El valor del diodo zener no es crítico, por que se usa para estabilizar la tensión de alimentación del LM2917, yo utilizo uno de 5V1 x 400mW para que me se compatible con un micro que utilizo de control.
Se puede utilizar un 555 para obtener pulsos variables a la entrada o, también puede ser un led emisor conectado en el sector de baja tensión (sin capacitor) y un LDR receptor para detectar la frecuencia de la línea.
   Por lo general, yo siempre coloque un transformador a la entrada del sensor de tensión (aunque fuera uno común de 15+15vca, 500mA, entre fase y neutro) por un tema de temperatura en las resistencias que se utilizan para hacer caer la tensión para el circuito de tensión, por ello nunca trabaje con resistencias de entrada, hice pruebas y no me convencieron, pero supongo que dimensionadas adecuadamente deben funcionar bien. Dejo un pdf con la corrección del colector y posibles conexiones externas para pruebas.


----------



## ariel 37 (Ago 28, 2014)

Muchas gracias DMC, te entendi todo, en cuanto tenga el circuito armado y probado lo subo y  te cuento como me fue,gracias por tu tiempo .Saludos !!!!


----------



## ariel 37 (Ago 30, 2014)

Hola gente del foro!!! , hola DMC: te queria comentar ,que estuve probando el circuito que me pasaste y tanto en el simulador proteus como en la protoboard  no me funciona, no obtengo ninguna variacion de tension ni en la base del transistor ni en ningun otro punto, cuando varío la frecuencia. Hice un oscilador con un 555 que va de 36 hz a 66 hz, pero no tengo ningun cambio de estado en el transistor.Tambien hice uno de los  circuitos que viene en el datasheet del lm2907 y este si me funciona en el simulador perfectamente,estoy haciendo que me corte un relay cuando baja de 46 hz y se acciona cuando sube de esta frecuencia (y que lindo seria que funcione en la realidad ja ja !!)  peroooo NO...... no me funciona en la protoboard .Eh estado buscando informacion en internet y supuestamente es sencillo el uso de este integrado de hecho los circuitos son muy basicos , y lo que yo quiero es tan sencillo como lograr tener una cierta tension de salida del integrado ,cuando a la entrada se encuentre a mas de 45 o 46 hz y otra tension cuando este por debajo de esta frecuencia . La pregunta una vez mas  es: que estare haciendo mal ? No?... cuantas veces me habre hecho esta pregunta ja ja.Bueno con ayuda de uds y seguir leyendo, espero encontrarla. Aca les subo los archivos comprimidos de las simulaciones de los dos circuitos haber que les parece .
En la realidad el divisor resistivo hecho con las 2 resist de 10k no lo puse ya que el circuito esta alimentado con 15volt 
                              Saludos!!!!


----------



## papirrin (Ago 30, 2014)

Lo que te esta pasando es que en el pin 11, debes poner un voltaje central del pulso, es decir si tu voltaje es de 7V en el pin 1, debes poner 3.5v en el pin 11 con un divisor resistivo.

eso sirve digamos que como un cruce por cero. pero como tu lo tienes (el pin 11) en 0V(GND)  nunca hay un cruce por eso no "detecta" frecuencia y te da 0V en la salida.

si tu lm2907 es de 8 pines no sirve para lo que quieres hacer por lo mismo.

otra cosa que veo raro en tu circuito es que con el 555 varias el ciclo de trabajo no la frecuencia  no se si esos es lo que buscas.

el pin 10 tambien esta medio raro, podrias explicar porque lo pusiste asi?(no lei mensajes anteriores)

por lo que te entiendo de lo que se trata, el esquema anexo te puede servir de referencia...


----------



## ariel 37 (Ago 31, 2014)

Hola papirrin, ante todo gracias por responder, te cuento :estoy usando un lm 2907n de 14 pines (alimentado con 15vcc) y uno de los esquemas que utilice para configuralo es uno de los  que viene en el datasheet y el otro es el que subio dmc en un post anterior, el tema es que no obtengo voltajes significativos de salida cuando vario la frecuencia de entrada en el pin 1 desde los 36 hz a los 66 hz.Probe el circuito que me pasastes y de esa manera al menos obtengo una tension minima pero pulsante  a la salida.  Ahora, a ver si yo estoy equivocado en lo que pienso sobre como funciona este integrado:supongo que el lm2907 lee la frecuencia  (osea el cambio de estado de bajo a alto o viceversa(en el tiempo) ) de entrada al pin 1 . O en el caso en el que yo lo quiero usar a futuro y como vos lo explicaste , detecta el paso por cero ,y eso lo traduce en un voltaje a la salida.  Es asi ???
De ser asi , de que variacion de tension estamos hablando : 1v, 2v ?? o son mili volts??
Sera que la prueba que estoy realizando en la protoboard con el oscilador con el 555 no sirve para esto ?
La tension que deberia obtener a la salida es pulsante o continua  ? 
O estoy equivocado en todo y yo estoy esperando leer un voltaje significativo de salida, que varie segun la frecuencia sube o baje y no es asi ?.
Otra cosa que no entiendo es: como es que con el circuito de oscilador astable vario el ciclo de trabajo y no la frecuencia ? .Tengo conectado a la salida un led y este enciende y apaga mas rapido o mas lento segun se regule el preset de 100k y yo creia que esta era la frecuencia . Al menos en el simulador proteus, me lo lee con el counter timer, como que varia la frecuencia entre los valores antes dichos . 
Esto es asi ? Tambien soy conciente que el simulador no es lo mismo que la realidad .
Bueno muchas gracias a todos por sus ayudas , si alguien me puede aclarar un poco estas dudas les estare muy agradecido. Saludos !!!


----------



## papirrin (Ago 31, 2014)

> La tension que deberia obtener a la salida es pulsante o continua ?



debe ser continua pero el voltaje depende de la formula

VO = VCC × fIN × C1 × R1 

y c2 es para el rizado que tambien tiene que calcularse para que no sea tan "pulsante", si se te complican los calculos puedes ir variando los valores a prueba y error.



> Otra cosa que no entiendo es: como es que con el circuito de oscilador astable vario el ciclo de trabajo y no la frecuencia ? .Tengo conectado a la salida un led y este enciende y apaga mas rapido o mas lento segun se regule el preset de 100k y yo creia que esta era la frecuencia . Al menos en el simulador proteus, me lo lee con el counter timer, como que varia la frecuencia entre los valores antes dichos .
> Esto es asi ? Tambien soy conciente que el simulador no es lo mismo que la realidad



pues lo mismo opino el proteus quizas no lo hace igual que en la realidad, quizas en la simulacion si varie la frecuencia pero en la realidad no, por eso se me hace raro, busca un astable que varie la frecuencia y el ciclo de trabajo sea al 50% porque en la simulacion no esta asi.



mira este video de una prueba que hice, para que veas como se ve la señal en el osciloscopio.


----------



## megatec2000 (Ago 31, 2014)

Hola , te envio una simulacion por proteus con un micro , con el archivo para el mismo , si te sirve se le puede agregar tiempo de respuesta para que no sea instantanea , o lo que tu consideres , tambien subi una foto en pdf para los colegas que no puedan ver el archivo .

 Saludos  Megatec


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 1, 2014)

Muchas gracias papirrin si en el video esta clarisimo.Una prgunta con respecto a la formula
 VO = VCC × fIN × C1 × R1 .
Para reemplazar estos valores se supone que las unidades son : los capacitores  en faradios ( no en microfaradios), la frecuencia en hz y la resistencias en ohms (no en kilo ohms) 
 Esto es asi?
 Muchas gracias por tu ayuda voy a empezar a probar y despues les cuento .Saludos!!!!!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 1, 2014)

> la frecuencia en hz y la resistencias en ohms (no en kilo ohms)
> Esto es asi?



si, por ejemplo en tu circuito seria.

Vo=15V*66Hz*100nF*100k

Vo=15V*66*.0000001*100000=10V

o lo que es casi lo mismo la frecuencia maxima de entrada seria:

Fin=1/(RC)=1/(.0000001*100000)=100Hz

=100Hz/15V=6.7Hz/V

asi que con esos valores segun yo deberia funcionar, ya checaste eso del astable?

si no te funciona yo checo con el mio, para verificar que lo teorico se acerque a lo practico XD.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 1, 2014)

No todavia no chequee , iba a probar con un sensor de efecto hall que usamos en el taller para los cuentavueltas de los motores , espero poder hacerlo hoy.Como siempre gracias por la info.Saludos!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok, mides el voltaje en el pin 4, que ese es el voltaje que va al ultimo comparador interno del 2907.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hola papirrin, te cuento las pruebas que estube haciendo , arme el circuito que usaste en el video y lo probe con el oscilador que utilize desde el principio y con un sensor de efecto hall ,fui variando los componentes a prueba y error y funciono de igual manera con ambos, si varío la frecuencia varia el voltaje entre 0 y 10 volt aprox,y para como venia eso es un exito , pero siempre el voltaje a la salida del pin 10 es pulsante  (no entendi tu ultimo msj que decia que midiera el pin 4 ??).Otra cosa es que el preset que va en el pin 11 entre vcc y negativo , al moverlo no cambia nada salvo si lo llevo todo a negativo.Bueno al menos algun avance estoy viendo ,supongo ja ja .
Ahora la parte mas interesante, que es para lo que lo voy a usar: conecte el lm2907 a un transformador (220v-18v) como en el esquema que subio dmc en msj anteriores, tomando la señal de la salida de alterna del transformador al pin 1 y ahora si el voltaje de salida es estable (2,5v) ,a lo que me habia puesto contento peroooo..... duro poco la alegria ja ja , cuando saque la señal del pin 1 el voltaje de salida seguia estando inmutable(2,5v), con lo que concluyo que no funciona.Bueno estas son mis pruebas hasta el momento.Creo lo proximo que voy a hacer es armar el circuito de dmc que aunque en el simulador no me funciono y con el oscilador tampoco , lo voy   probar directamente con un generador y vere si funciona. si surge alguna idea,o correccion del circuito estare agradecido .Ahora subo el circuito con el que hice estas pruebas que tiene los valores de los componentes .Muchas gracias .Saludos !!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 1, 2014)

Bueno, mañana hago la prueba yo y veo porque no te funciona el que puse.

la diferencia entre el que hice y el que puso DMC, es que el que hice es para que con el preset (pin11) fijes una frecuencia (voltaje de salida) al superar esa frecuencia se active el relay y si esta por debajo de esa frecuencia se desactive, el de DMC hasta donde le entiendo tiene histéresis o sea que hasta que supere un porcentaje de frecuencia digamos por ejemplo 70% se activa y hasta que este por debajo de otro porcentaje de frecuencia por ejemplo 20% se desactiva, lo que podria ser una ventaja si calculas bien esos parametros.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 2, 2014)

Ariel, te hago una consulta... Estamos hablando de un un generador  convensional donde tenemos las tres fases mas neutro? Si es asi, te paso  mi circuito probado-testeado que sirve para monitorear tension y  frecuencia (220VAC)
Ver el archivo adjunto 111257

Tenes en cuenta que este circuito solo es valido para chequear una fase... si te interesa/ sirve, te reformo el programa y te coloco la parte de medicion de tension y frecuencia... (te subo el programa reducido entero ... no el hex solamente )
saludos


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 2, 2014)

Si ,torres ,es un generador convencional de 3 fases mas neutro ,donde tenes entre fases 380v y entre cada fase y neutro 220v .Asi que con solo chequear una fase serviria y a parte estaria bueno si lo subis  para aprender a hacerlo de esa manera tambien, creo que varios te estaremos agradecidos
De todas maneras me gustaria tambien poder hacer funcionar el lm2907  que lo veo sencillo pero bueno se me complico,ja ja !!!
Muchas gracias a todos por su atencion !!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 2, 2014)

Pues ya hice la prueba y funciona el circuito que puse, por lo que me hace dudar ya que es lo que buscas, prepare un video para que veas y me digas si es lo que buscas:


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sos un genio papirrinla verdad que ma alla que me funcione o no el circuito, quiero felicitarte por tu dedicacion ,el video esta excelente ,mejor explicado imposible.Asi que voy a tratar de no defraudarte y le voy a poner todo el empeño para que me salga funcionando igual que a vos . A la noche te cuento como me fue .Saludos !!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 2, 2014)

Pues ojala te funcione, sino están las alternativas con los microcontroladores, que tampoco es tan complicado.

un par de observaciones, en el esquema de la hoja que puse en el video me equivoque al hacer el simbolo del led, lo puse invertido  y otra cosa es que el transistor interno que tiene el LM2907 solo soporta 50mA por lo que si le pones un relay tienes que poner un transistor externo como el bc337 o algo asi.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 2, 2014)

Bueno, acá esta todo lo que prometi

Ver el archivo adjunto 111257



```
;********************************************************
;www.facebook.com/eductecinformal
;sites.google.com/a/educ.ar/eti/
;www.forosdeelectronica.com
;prof.martintorres@educ.ar
;********************************************************
DEFINE OSC 20 ;defíne oscilador externo de 20 MHZ.

TRISA=255 
TRISB = %00000011 ; Configuro B.0 y1 como entradas y B.3-4-5-6-7 como salidas
TRISC = %00000000 ; configuro todo el puerto C como salida
ADCON1=%10000010 

DEFINE LCD_DREG PORTC ;bit de datos del LCD empezando
DEFINE LCD_DBIT 4 ;por portC.2, portC.3, portC.4 y portC.5
DEFINE LCD_RSREG PORTC ;bit de registro del LCD conectar
DEFINE LCD_RSBIT 2 ;en el puerto portC.0
DEFINE LCD_EREG PORTC ;bit de Enable conectar en el
DEFINE LCD_EBIT 3 ;puerto portD.1

DEFINE ADC_BITS     10          
DEFINE ADC_CLOCK    3
DEFINE ADC_SAMPLEUS 50 
led_BajaFREC var PORTB.7
led_AltaFREC VAR PORTB.6
led_BajaTENS VAR PORTB.5
ContactorRED VAR PORTB.4
ContactorGEN VAR PORTB.3
relayMOTOR var PORTB.2

TENSION VAR WORD
TENSION2 VAR WORD
BAJA VAR WORD
ALTA VAR WORD
ACUMULA VAR WORD
MEDIR VAR BYTE
FREC var word
FREC2 VAR WORD     
aux var byte
bandera var byte

;********************************************************
;*********************** inicio *************************
;********************************************************
arranque:
LOW PORTB.7 : LOW PORTB.6 : LOW PORTB.5 : LOW PORTB.4 : LOW PORTB.3 : LOW PORTB.2
lcdout $FE, 1
LCDOut " Ctrl Gen Elect "
LCDOut $fe,$C0,"beta1.0"
pause 500
goto inicioSLEEP

;********************************************************
;******************* Modo APAGADO ***********************
;********************************************************
InicioSLEEP:
ContactorRED = 1
gosub tensionred 
gosub frecuenciared
acumula = acumula/10
lcdout $FE, 1
LCDOut "VAC:",dec tension," Frec",dec FREC
LCDOut $fe,$C0,"Min:",dec baja," /Max:",dec alta
pause 100
if tension < 180 then
 led_BajaTENS = 1
 goto InicioGEN
 endif
goto inicioSLEEP
;********************************************************
;**************** Modo VERIFICACION *********************
;********************************************************
InicioGEN:
for aux = 1 to 3
gosub tensionred 
gosub frecuenciared
lcdout $FE, 1
LCDOut "VAC:",dec tension," Frec",dec FREC
LCDOut $fe,$C0,"Problema en RED"
pause 100
next
bandera = bandera + 1

if bandera = 3 then arranqueMOTOR

if tension > 180 then  
led_BajaTENS = 0
goto InicioSLEEP
endif

goto inicioGEN

arranqueMOTOR:
lcdout $FE, 1
LCDOut "Atencion"
LCDOut $fe,$C0,"ArranqueGENERADOR"
pause 100
relaymotor = 1
pause 1000
relaymotor = 0
; FALTA SENSAR LA TENSION DEL GENERADOR PARA CONMUTAR

;********************************************************
;****************** Modo ENCENDIDO **********************
;********************************************************
lcdout $FE, 1
LCDOut "GENERADOR on"
LCDOut $fe,$C0,"VAC:",dec tension2," Frec",dec FREC2
ContactorRED = 0
PAUSE 800 
ContactorGEN = 1 
pause 1000
GOTO HASTAACA


;********************************************************
;******************* Sub PROGRAMAS **********************
;********************************************************
tensionRED:
ADCIN 0,TENSION
if tension > alta then alta = tension
if tension < baja then baja = tension
acumula = acumula + tension
medir = medir + 1
if medir = 10 then return
goto tensionRED

frecuenciaRED:
count portb.0,1000,frec    
if FREC > 52 then led_AltaFREC = 1
if FREC < 48 then led_BajaFREC = 1
return

tensionGEN:
ADCIN 0,TENSION2
if tension > alta then alta = tension
if tension < baja then baja = tension
acumula = acumula + tension
medir = medir + 1
if medir = 10 then return
goto tensionRED

frecuenciaGEN:
count portb.1,1000,frec2    
if FREC > 52 then led_AltaFREC = 1
if FREC < 48 then led_BajaFREC = 1
return

HASTAACA:
lcdout $FE, 1
LCDOut "HASTA ACA POR HOY"
LCDOut $fe,$C0,"DESPUES SIGO..."
end


;if FREC > 52 then EMER1      ;SI PULSOS EXCEDE 750 IR A EMER1
;if pFREC < 48 then EMER2       ; SI PULSOS DECIENDE  320 IR A EMER2
;LOW ALARMA0:LOW ALARMA1
;GOTO LOOP

;EMER1:                          ; RUTINA EMER1
                                            
;HIGH ALARMA0
;LOW ALARMA1
;GOTO LOOP

;EMER2:
                                 ;RUNITA EMER2
;LOW ALARMA0
;HIGH ALARMA1
;GOTO LOOP
```

Saludos


----------



## papirrin (Sep 2, 2014)

Torres, le estaba dando una miradita a tu circuito, y me parecio raro C6 y C9 ¿no van invertidos?

y otra pregunta ¿que es la entrada TR? ¿algun transformador o algo asi?


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola,si, TR es trafo... mira el puente arriba...ahi va la conexion.
Tenes razon, C6 y C9 estan invertidos jajajaja, pero fijate como en proteus los dos reguladores son solo esquematicos, le inyecte la tension (+9Vcc/-9Vcc), por eso se me debe haber pasado por alto jajaja. 
Fijate que el circuito no es nada del otro mundo y funciona bastante bien en el plano real. (no figura ahi, pero sume dos varistores y un capacitor en las patas de la fuente del pic para filtrar ruidos)... mi recomendacion es que esto...no lo hagas en el protoboard... Si queres implementarlo, tenes que ir a una placa
saludos


----------



## papirrin (Sep 2, 2014)

> Hola,si, TR es trafo... mira el puente arriba...ahi va la conexion.



Ah! ok no me percate de eso pero si me imagine que tenia que ser algo asi, esta muy interesante el diseño, yo estoy con la tentacion de hacer un circuito que me corte la corriente de mi casa cuando baje el voltaje y me parece que tu circuito me viene muy bien. cuando tenga chance me pongo a hacer pruebas para entenderlo mejor .


----------



## megatec2000 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola ........... te agregue un rele de salida de alarma y el programa "completo" por si alguien 
lo quiere modificar a su gusto . Saludos 


'****************************************************************
'*  Name    : DETECTOR_DE_FREC.BAS                                                               *
'*  Author  : Megatec                                                                                     *
'*  Notice  : Copyright (c) 2014 Todos los derechos Reservados                             *
'*          : All Rights Reserved                                                                          *
'*  Date    : 31/08/2014                                                                                 *
'*  Version : 1.0                                                                                            *
'*  Notes   :                                                                                                 *
'*          :                                                                                                    *
'****************************************************************

 @ DEVICE INTRC_OSC,LVP_OFF,WDT_OFF,PROTECT_ON,PWRT_OFF,MCLR_ON


  CMCON = 7  
  LEDRED VAR PORTB.2   
  LEDVER VAR PORTB.1 
  ALARMA VAR PORTB.4
  PULSO VAR WORD  
  LOW ALARMA

INICIO: 
  COUNT PORTB.0,1000,PULSO  
  LCDOUT $FE, 1  
  LCDOUT $FE,$82,"Frecuencia:" 
  LCDOUT $FE,$C5, DEC PULSO," Hz" 
  IF PULSO > 51 THEN ALARMAH  
  IF PULSO < 49 THEN ALARMAL 
  LOW LEDRED 
  LOW LEDVER   
  LOW ALARMA
  GOTO INICIO
ALARMAH: 
 HIGH ALARMA 
 HIGH LEDRED
 LOW LEDVER   
 GOTO INICIO
ALARMAL:
 HIGH ALARMA
 HIGH LEDVER   
 LOW  LEDRED   
 GOTO INICIO 
 END


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hola papirri !!!  al fin pude probar  el circuito que subiste en el ultimo video y SI funciona  ,asi que vuelvo a agradecerte por el trabajo que te tomaste para hacer el video y expllicarloLo probe con un generador de 220v portatil y un frecuencimetro ,subiendo y bajando las vueltas del motor y tomando referencia del frecuencimetro ,por medio de un transistor accionaba un rele , lo que si pasaba era que en el rango cercano al corte,supongo(ya que no tengo osciloscopio)  aparece esta señal pulsante que hacia que el rele temblara(pegue y despegue)hasta pasar un par de hertz, tanto para arriba como para abajo, asi que seguro tendre que calibrarlo para lograr que el corte sea mas exacto,si es que se puede .Pero bueno funciona.... entra una frecuencia y sale una tension proporcional a la frecuencia,que era lo que me estaba rompiendo la cabeza ja ja !!Gracias papirri
Bueno si se me complico con esto, que era sencillo , lo que me espera ahora tengo que implementarlo en el regulador de voltaje ,ver que parte del regulador puedo intervenir para cortar la exitacionasi que a seguir investigando ,y sino a recurrir a los micros que los muchachos subieron propuestas interesantes . Gracias a todos por la buena onda !!!!!!!
                                                  Saludos!!!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 3, 2014)

> lo que si pasaba era que en el rango cercano al corte,supongo(ya que no tengo osciloscopio) aparece esta señal pulsante que hacia que el rele temblara(pegue y despegue)hasta pasar un par de hertz, tanto para arriba como para abajo, asi que seguro tendre que calibrarlo para lograr que el corte sea mas exacto,



si te es muy critico eso que no se active y desactive al pasar el punto de corte, puedes hacer dos cosas:
una es que el capacitor del filtro que en el video lo puse de 22uF lo pongas un poco mas grande digamos de  100uF y pruebes.

la otra es que se haga una reconfiguracion del esquema y ponerle un histeresis, eso nunca lo he hecho pero se que se puede, ya que lo tengo armado el circuito me voy a poner a estudiarlo..

para que te des una idea de lo que hablo es esta configuracion del 2907 (fig 38):
en donde dice vref se pone el voltaje de corte como en el video que puse 8v


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 3, 2014)

Si lo del capacitor ya lo probe puse hasta de 470uf pero lo sigue haciendo . Voy a probar el esquema de la fig 38 entonces haber que pasa


----------



## papirrin (Sep 3, 2014)

ya lo probe y si funciona....

como no tengo los valores exactos puse en lugar de la resistencia de 145K una de  100k+47K=147k, la del 50K la puse de 47K, en lugar de la de 2K puse 2.2K en vref puse los 8V

El pin 5 iniciando en 0Hz tiene 16V y cuando incremento la frecuencia hasta 66HZ el voltaje en el pin 5 baja de 16V a 2V, puedo mover la frecuencia de entre  56Hz hasta 100Hz y se mantiene en 2V, si bajo a 55Hz sube el voltaje de 2V a 16V y se mantiene asi moviendo a menos de 66Hz. 

en pocas palabras con esos valores  tiene un margen de 10Hz de estabilidad, ese margen se puede incrementar o decrementar calculando las resistencias.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 3, 2014)

Que bueno!!! hoy tengo mucho trabajo y no lo pudo hacer, pero mañana lo armo y te cuento.
Pd: los capacitores del pin 2 y el pin 3 dejaste los mismos valores que los anteriores ?
pin 2: 100nf
pin 3 : 22uf y resist 100k


----------



## papirrin (Sep 3, 2014)

> Pd: los capacitores del pin 2 y el pin 3 dejaste los mismos valores que los anteriores ?
> pin 2: 100nf
> pin 3 : 22uf



si probe con los mismos, pero el de 22uF funciona mejor si es de 1uF.

para probarlo con valores mas reales ¿a que frecuencia va a ser normal que trabaje y a cuanta frecuencia tiene que cortar? 
¿y a que voltaje va a trabajar el circuito?¿15V?
asi te ayudo con los calculos porque es un poco dificil hacerlo sin osciloscopio.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 3, 2014)

La frecuencia de trabajo normal es entre 47 y 53 hz ,lo que tengo que hacer es que cuando baje de 47 hz haga el corte.Para arriba noy hay problema lo mas importante es que corte cuando baja de 47hz.
La tension de trabajo del circuito seria ideal con 12v ,por que aca  es mas facil conseguir transformadores de 220 a 12v en tamaño pequeño. Ahora como estaba probando con uno que tenia por ahi, me daba 17v, pero lo ideal serian 12v.Desde ya mil gracias por la ayuda


----------



## papirrin (Sep 4, 2014)

Las Matematicas son Hermosas, no cabe duda 

asi lo arme:

en lugar del relay puse un LED

Video de funcionamiento y calibracion.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 4, 2014)

Que decirte papirri .... sos un genio !!!!! y no dejo de aplaudirteTe agradezco mucho lo que has hecho y como lo has explicado,el funcionamiento es perfecto,creo que esto que hoy queda grabado aqui le podra servir a mucha gente a futuro . Mañana mismo lo estoy armando y despues te cuento como me fue.Muchas gracias !!!


----------



## J2C (Sep 4, 2014)

OffTopic *ON*


Papirrinnnnnn muy bueno ese *Generador de Funciones* en la *Tablet Android*, no me pasarías el nombre así lo busco?.


Desde ya muchísimas gracias, JuanKa.-

 OffTopic *OFF*


----------



## papirrin (Sep 4, 2014)

Se llama Waveform Generator (asi le pones en el Play store) es version demo el mio, pero estan habilitadas las funciones basicas.

la calidad de la señal a altas frecuencias depende de la calidad del dispositivo, para bajas frecuencias casi a nivel de hobbie esta excelente.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hola papirri ,como andas !!! te cuento ahí probe el circuito y funciona. Grave dos videos para que los veas(no se como hiciste para subir los videos, asi que voy a colocar los links espero este permitido) todavia sigue haciendo un poco de ripple al momento del corte, lo hice con un relay y a este le coloque una lampara para visualizar el momento en el que el relay pega y despega . En el primer video se ve como al momento de cortar produce un poco de ripple, y en el segundo video le coloque un capacitor en la bobina del relay y asi el corte lo hace mas brusco, osea no hace casi ripple.El tema este de que hace ripple, lo pregunto por que no estoy seguro de que causas podra traer. Como con este circuito lo que quiero hacer es interrumpir la base de un transistor que se encuentra en el regulador de voltaje , que ya probe desconectando su base y el regulador corta la excitacion al generador (esto lo podre hacer con un transistor usandolo como switch???)o tendre que recurrir a un rele como en las pruebas que hicimos hasta ahora ? Y suponiendo que el generador  se encuentre con carga y por las causas anteriormente explicadas baje su regimen de vueltas y por ende su frecuencia. Que pasará si el ripple hace que el regulador se exite y se corte con la velocidad del ripple  no se si se entiende lo que quiero decir .bueno aca dejo los links de los videos. Por favor sepan disculpar  cualquier desprolijidad.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ybI4XRVXpU&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx17k0ci11A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 5, 2014)

hola... por la definicion del video, no pude ver diodo del relay que te menciono Papirrin en su esquema... esta ahi? o solo pusiste el capacitor?



si queres usar un transistor como swich, implementa un optotransistor NPN (en reemplao del transistor que estas usando ahora para exitar el relay) y el emisor de este, ataca la base del otro transistor NPN... El colector del opto, lo conectas con una resistencia de 1K a +12Vcc y listo (en teoria)


----------



## papirrin (Sep 5, 2014)

lo que se me ocurre es esto:

1.-si estas alimentado el circuito con el mismo generador, prueba alimentarlo con otra fuente y ve si hace lo mismo.
2.-que la resistencia de 33R la cambies por una de 47R eso cortara a  46Hz aproximadamente, entre mas la incrementes se bajaran los herts de corte nada mas, seguira encendiendo a los 50Hz.
3.-que el ruido del rele vuelva loco al circuito, por lo que podriamos probar poner un transistor en lugar del rele pero no tengo idea de que transistor hablas ¿tienes algun diagrama del circuito?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 5, 2014)

Lo del diodo en el rele , me olvide ,solo tiene el capacitor .voy a probar con esto y con cambiar la resistencia de 33 por la de 47 a ver que pasa  .El transistor al cual quiero intervenir es el bc 327 (Q1) que esta en el circuito que esta al principio del post, igual aca lo pongo de nuevo.El circuito del lm por ahora lo estoy probando aparte con un transformador alimentado con  un generador portatil , todavia no lo implemente en el circuito del regulador, pero cuando lo implemente en el regulador tendria que quedar alimentado del mismo generador y no con una fuente aparte,bueno es la idea , si se puede.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 5, 2014)

> El transistor al cual quiero intervenir es el bc 327 (Q1) que esta en el circuito que esta al principio del post, igual aca lo pongo de nuevo.



creo que ahi esta el error, puedes en paint o lo que sea, dibujar como es que cortas el transistor con el rele, me parece que estas dejando al aire la base del transistor.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 5, 2014)

Aaaaa si tenes razon. Dame un tiempo que lo pienso y lo dibujo como creo que seria y mañana lo subo a ver que te parece


----------



## papirrin (Sep 6, 2014)

Bueno despues de un par de horas de estudiarle al circuito que no le entiendo prácticamente ni nada 

lo que se me ocurre es que pongas un nuevo UJT en serie al otro UJT(Q2) y lo polarices con un transitor BJT que sea el que controles con ell circuito del LM2907 , como no tengo mucha experiencia en ese tipo de reguladores, no se me ocurre otra manera.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 6, 2014)

Bueno esto es lo que yo supongo de como empezaria a armar el circuito ,pero me gustaria saber si en principio voy bien . La parte de arriba es el circuito del corte por frecuencia y la de abajo es la del regulador(el regulador por si solo funciona perfectamente) Le sigue faltando la parte en la que se interrumpe al regulador ,en el esquema detalle algunos puntos.



Cuando decis ujt en serie con otro te referis a esto?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 6, 2014)

Mira por lo que le entiendo lo que se podria cortar sin meternos en calculos seria la linea que pasa por el UJT...



al cortar esa linea se desabilita el SCR...

A ver si alguien nos echa una mano en eso, porque yo si mediciones nada mas no la hago XD

EDITO: 



> Cuando decis ujt en serie con otro te referis a esto?


SI mas o menos esa es la idea.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok muchas gracias ,como vos decis ,vamos a ver si alguien mas tira algun dato


----------



## papirrin (Sep 6, 2014)

Oye una pregunta:
eso que dice *campo* ¿que es? ¿se puede medir su resistencia?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 6, 2014)

Por ahi alimentas al campo del generador ,en este caso el campo es el estator del generador osea el bobinado que esta fijo ,y si se puede medir su resistencia. Capaz el lunes pueda ir a donde esta uno y medirla
Pd : voy a tratar de conseguir o hacer un esquema


----------



## papirrin (Sep 6, 2014)

Quizas y solo quizas, si con ese dato me cuadran las matematicas, y logro decifrar como funciona el artilugio ese te puedo seguir echando la mano, sino hasta ahi llego XD....


----------



## opamp (Sep 6, 2014)

Papirrin yo no modificaria la tarjeta,... "Lo que funciona OK no se toca".

Lee las RPM con la tarjeta diseñada y cuando este dentro del rango activa el relay que lo pones enseriado con el termomagnetico que Ariel37 menciona en el post #11.

Lo alimentas con la bateria que debe tener el grupo para el arranque.

Lo correcto es desconectar la carga con contactor de potencia 3 X 100A(nominal, falta dimensionar), mientras que se interviene en estabilizar la frecuencia , los RPM.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 6, 2014)

De todos modos papirrin ya has hecho demasiado,por lo cual estoy enormemente agradecido.De igual manera te comento, que la placa del generador dice que la excitacion admite  un maximo de 40volts 18ampers lo que me da  que tiene unos 2,2ohms y hablando recien con mi socio me comentaba lo mismo que la resistencia es muy baja, ojala te sirva este dato, igualmente te digo mil gracias por la mano que me hechaste


----------



## papirrin (Sep 6, 2014)

Se me ocurrio que quizas esto puede funcionar si quieres probar, si crees que es mucho riesgo hacerlo a casi ciegas no lo intentes XD

alimentando el opto con 12V deberia cortar., si corta se adapta al LM2907


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 6, 2014)

Si. lo puedo probar no hay ningun problema ,me encanta experimentar y aparte no me voy a quedar con la duda , el lunes compro uno y hago la prueba y como nunca use un opto llego el momento de aprender,muchas gracias ya tendras noticias


----------



## opamp (Sep 6, 2014)

Ariel37, veo que definitivamente vas a intervenir (hacer modificaciones) sobre tu tarjeta reguladora , asegurate de que el conexionado que proporcionaste sea el correcto, particularmente lo considero equivocado. Me parece que DMC era de la misma opinion , eso entendí en su post #20.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hola opamp,gracias por responder , te queria preguntar :cuando decis que el conexionado te parece equivocado te referis solo al del regulador post 60 ?? o te referis al ultimo esquema en el que intento acoplarle el del corte de frecuencia??


----------



## papirrin (Sep 7, 2014)

Se refiere al del post #1, 
Dale una checada bien al diagrama.

P.D. ya no me siento tan mal, pensé que era el único que no le encontraba forma al circuito. XD


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 7, 2014)

Caballeros ...tengo que pedirle mil disculpas,pss: se ve que cuando pase el esquema a la compu le erre y bastante, :cabezon:. Disculpenme si se rompieron mucho la cabeza para entender el circuito .Acepto todo tipo de insulto.Hoy busque el cuaderno que tenia en el taller con el plano viejo, el primero que copie cuando no tenia ni idea de nada ( bueno cuando tenia menos idea que ahora ja ja )y cuando lo compare me queria morir. Bueno aca se los subo



Estos son los planos originales y extremadamente precarios y una foto del regulador


----------



## papirrin (Sep 7, 2014)

Por fin le entendi XD.....

pero podrias verificar si esta correcto Q1, me parece que esta invertido el Emisor y el Colector.

checa el diagrama con la placa.

me parece ver en la placa que el emisor esta junto al potenciometro, y en el diagrama el colector va al potenciometro, puede que no, pero se ve raro eso.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 7, 2014)

Si papirrin tene razon esta invertido Q1 tenes que cambiar emisor por colector .Y otra vez me equivoque:cabezon:. La verdad ya me da verguenza seguir pidiendote cosas , pero si no te es mucha molestia podrias explicarme como funciona.Por que yo se armarlo y arreglarlo pero nunca supe como funciona exactamente 



Quize sacar el esquema que subi en el msj anterior, para que no hubiera tantas cosas equivocadas ,pero no se como hacero, asi que aqui subo el esquema corregido. Si alguien me puede decir como sacarlo , lo hago gracias


----------



## opamp (Sep 7, 2014)

Falta los siguientes modificaciones :

R1 se une con B2 (otra pata del 2n2646) y R8 con B1donde se une C2 , de esa union sale el impulso de gate al SCR.

Papirrin ahora esta mas claro!!!.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 8, 2014)

> pero si no te es mucha molestia podrias explicarme como funciona.



no se a que te refieres con explicar... pero podrías darle una leida a esto (que es en si en lo que se basa)

http://easy-electronic-circuits.blogspot.mx/2012/05/simple-ujt-repeat-timer-circuit.html
(usa algun navegador con traductor chrome etc.)

un poco mas tarde acomodo tu circuito para que sea mas "entendible" y lo puedas comparar.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 8, 2014)

ok muchas gracias papirrin


----------



## papirrin (Sep 8, 2014)

Pues segun yo asi podria funcionar....



lo acomode un poco para que lo compares con el del link que puse.

P.D. Lo del UJT que menciono opamp lo checas con tu placa... yo lo deje igual


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 8, 2014)

Muchas gracias Papirrin sos un genio !!!!dejamelo estudiar , digerir y armarlo asi te  doy buenas noticias MIL GRACIAS
PD si lo del ujt lo chequee en el plano original y no es asi como dice el, pero me falta chequearlo en la placa, mañana les cuento, asi confirmamos de una vez que el plano sea el correcto


----------



## opamp (Sep 8, 2014)

Ariel37,estoy analizando el funcionamiento de tu regulador, el que graficó Papirrin, y encuentro que el D7 el que está con el relay de 220Vac dice 1N4007 ( de 1Amp) , creo que es de potencia, tienes esa información.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ese diodo es de 6 ampers


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

Hablando un poco de ese diodo, a mi me parece que es inecesario, yo quitaria el relay y el diodo.

segun le entiendo sirve para que si la tension es menor de 220V aprox, se habilita el campo. o sea que si hay baja de revoluciones cae la tension y se activa el campo, lo que me parece contraproducente.

pero seria cuestion de ver si funciona el corte y si te conviene quitarlo.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 9, 2014)

Bueno les cuento ,ya chquee la placa para confirmar de donde sale el disparo para el tiristor , y sale de la uñion de R8 y B1 (adjunto esquema ) y C2 esta bien colocado como esta en el esquema.Tal vez lo que yo no sabia era en el simbolo del ujt cual era B1 y B2 , acabo de buscarlo y segun entendi, en el esquema ya corregido esta puesto al reves osea invertido B1 por B2.
Papirrin :Una de las dudas mas grandes que tenia era sobre ese rele con el diodo .Este regulador no lleva alimentacion externa ,por lo que inicia el ciclo con la remanencia que posee el generador, puede ser que el diodo en el rele este solo para ese inicio? ya que una vez que alcanza los 220v se activa el rele y el diodo se inhabilita ? por lo cual ya esta funcionando el scr ?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

> Bueno les cuento ,ya chquee la placa para confirmar de donde sale el disparo para el tiristor , y sale de la uñion de R8 y B1 (adjunto esquema ) y C2 esta bien colocado como esta en el esquema.Tal vez lo que yo no sabia era en el simbolo del ujt cual era B1 y B2 , acabo de buscarlo y segun entendi, en el esquema ya corregido esta puesto al reves osea invertido B1 por B2.



yo digo que esta bien como yo lo puse, el capacitor esta, si no me equivoco, para "aplanar" las señal pulsante que  sale de R7 en mi esquema. (como si fuera un filtro pasa bajos si es que se le puede llamar asi)
PD. entiendo como funciona pero no se los nombres tecnicos. XD




> puede ser que el diodo en el rele este solo para ese inicio?



si, solo se activa en el inicio, 



> ya que una vez que alcanza los 220v se activa el rele y el diodo se inhabilita ? por lo cual ya esta funcionando el scr ?



si, se inhabilita y entra en funcion el SCR.

bueno creo que es mala idea quitarlo seguranmente esta para que genere la corriente para la bobina del motor, si es que es un generador de Gasolina o similar como supongo.

y ahora me surge otra duda, si se corta cuando baje de revoluciones con el L2907 ¿no se apagaria porque deja de producir corriente para el motor o ya lo tienes contemplado y de eso se trata?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 9, 2014)

Si la idea es que cuando se baje de vueltas el motor diesel , el regulador deje de excitar al campo del generador de 380v y este deje de generar. Lo que estoy tratando de ver ahora es de que manera alimentar el circuito del lm2907 desde el regulador mismo y no de una fuente externa,pensaba hacerlo tomando de alguno de los 3 diodos (D1,D2, o D3 ) donde ya tengo 25V, pero creo que ahi ya se desestabiliza la lectura del regulador ,por tener un consumo extra en esa fase,sera asi ?.La idea era evitar poner un transformador, pero si tengo que hacerlo lo harè.La otra opcion es alimentarlo de la bateria que tiene el motor diesel para su arranque  .Pero en el caso de alimentarlo de una fuente externa, tendre que compartir (unir) el negativo de la fuente externa,con el neutro del regulador, No es asi  ?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

> donde ya tengo 25V, pero creo que ahi ya se desestabiliza la lectura del regulador ,por tener un consumo extra en esa fase,sera asi ?



 no de ahi no.

 ya lo habia pensado, de echo cuando el hice el esquema lo iba a tomar en la salida del zener, pero esta calculado para 20mA nada mas..

yo aumentaria esa corriente del zener de 20V y de ahi pondria otro zener para el l2907, pero se necesita saber el consumo del LM2907, pero en eso te ayudaria si funciona sino ni para que 



> tendre que compartir (unir) el negativo de la fuente externa,con el neutro del regulador, No es asi ?



si.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 9, 2014)

Si , ya lo creo, para que , para ...... primero lo voy a  probar asi con una bateria y despues vemos  Mañana tratare de probarlo y despues les cuento .Saludos !!!


----------



## J2C (Sep 9, 2014)

Papirrin 

 Tu que los has guiado muy bien a Ariel, se podría reemplazar el Q3 que activas desde el L2907 por algún OptoAcoplador de manera que no tenga que unir el común/masa/tierra?.

 Indudablemente depende de la capacidad de entregar corriente del mismo para encender el led del optoacoplador.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

> se podría reemplazar el Q3 que activas desde el L2907 por algún OptoAcoplador de manera que no tenga que unir el común/masa/tierra?.



si , de echo fue mi primera opcion, pero despues me tope con que el transistor PNP BC327 es de 800mA, asi que tenia que recurrir a su complemento para cortocircuitar el capacitor, y poner otro transistor en el LM2907 para el LED del opto, y se me hizo mucha vuelta, asi que solo pense en poner el BC337, y si no funcionaba poner un relay para aislarlo.

en otras palabras yo lo que tengo un poco de duda es que afecte el transistor BJT o de un opto  al capacitor para gatillar bien.

si gatilla bien, seria cuestion de integrar el LM2907 al circuito o aislarlo completamente poniendo una fuente independiente, en lo personal a mi me gustaria que estuviera alimentado por si mismo.

¿o que opinas?


----------



## J2C (Sep 9, 2014)

Lo que yo pienso es que mas que afectar al Unijuntura, exigirá al Q2 (BC327) por que digamos que el esquema actual cortocircuita la carga del Colector del mismo. Con lo cual exigiría mayor disipación de potencia en Colector.

Igualmente creo que Ariel debería ir probando cada cambio para asegurarse que eso no le "quemara" el Q2 y decidirse finalmente por la que el vea más útil ó más cómoda de implementar.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

okis deja reviso eso...



Ya me confundi...

¿que no la corriente del colector estaría limitada por la corriente del emisor? (en este caso el potenciometro RV3) hice algunas simulaciones y no pasa mas corriente en el colector que la que circula por el emisor 

ooooohhh yaaaaa, hablas de potencia disipada XD( y hasta en azul lo pusiste ).... pues ahi si ni idea no se cuanta corriente pasaria por ahi... seria cuestion de medir la resistencia del potenciometro RV3 y ver si aguanta.


----------



## opamp (Sep 9, 2014)

Papirrin sabes que no estoy de acuerdo en "manipular" el funcionamiento de la tarjeta,....pero, tampoco es correcto que me quede callado,... La Icolector  està alrededor de los 5mA cuando mucho(para las peores condiciones,MINIMO angulo de disparo), lo calcule para V: 20V , RBB: 7K (tipico) , n: 0.63 (tipico),...suerte!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 10, 2014)

Opamp... estuve viendo como calculaste esa corriente y no me sale 

calculo:
VBB=(Vcc/(R7+RBB+R8))*RBB
VBB=(20/(220+7000+470))*7000=18.2V

Vp=Vb+n*VBB
Vp=.7+.63*18.2V=12.1V


hfe=100
Ic=((vp-.7)/RB)*hfe 
Ic=((12.1-.7)/7500)*100
*Ic=152mA* me sale una corriente maxima de 152mA 

cuando RV3 es:
RV3=(Vcc-Vp)*Ic
RV3=(20-12.1)*.152
RV3=50R

¿en que la estoy regando?


----------



## J2C (Sep 10, 2014)

Veamos, es estas palabras trato de entender un poco el circuito:

El Emisor de Q2 tendría como máximo la tensión que limita el zener D5 (que no llego a leer su identificación) menos los 0.7V que caen en directa sobre D4 y la tensión que caerá sobre RV3 dependiendo de la Ic de Q2 y la posición que tenga RV3.

Por otro lado y como tenemos un sistema trifásico rectificado y sin filtrar supongo el peor caso donde el otro extremo de R4 estuviese colocado a masa (0V.). Que seria quien nos indicara la Corriente *máxima* de Base de Q2.


Eso es lo que vi como peor caso de la corriente de colector de Q2 tanto como el valor máximo circulante, como la máxima potencia disipada por Q2 en ese momento para el momento que el Q3 agregado esta en saturación. 


Eso fue el comentario que quise hacer notar en mi post #93, no he entrado mas al detalle ni profundizado vuestros intercambios.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

 P.D.: Ante todo quiero aclarar que no me interesa marearlos, los leído diariamente y me gusto el equipo que se formo para tratar de solucionar la duda de un forista.-


----------



## papirrin (Sep 10, 2014)

Asi lo estoy viendo yo tambien pero creo que no va por ahi....

es decir el Potenciomentro RV3 se debe ajustar a la frecuencia maxima de oscilacion, que no se cual es, por lo que estaria bien es poner una resistencia fija en serie y ajustar con RV3.

creo que asi lo esta considerando APAMP.


----------



## opamp (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola Papirrin desconozco la calibración de RV1, RV2 y RV3 ; por lo tanto , ataco el cálculo de IC2 de la siguiente manera:

VBB = (VCC / (R7 + RBB+R8)) X (RBB+R8) = 19.428V

Vp = 0.65V + 0.63 X 19.428V = 12.89 = 12.9Vpico

Sabemos que Q2 hace de fuente de corriente cargando C4 de Q1 (UJT), desconocemos RV3,RV1 YRV2.

El cálculo aproximado de IC2 MAX lo hago en base a:

50Hz --->T/2 = 10mS ( 180º) ; considero ángulo de disparo mínimo : 10º ( 0.555mS),para regular la máxima bajada de tensión de la salida  R-S-T.

considerando la carga " Rampa Lineal" por la fuente de corriente antes mencionada, tenemos :

Vp = 12.9V = IC2 X t / C4 ;

IC2 = 12.9V X 0.22uF/ 0.555ms = 5.11mA .

Saludos TercerMundistas !!!

P.D.1: soy OPAMP(OPeracional AMPplificador) no apamp, JAJAJAJA!!!

P.D.2.: Papirrin el sistema de corte por SUB/SOBRE frecuencia no apaga el grupo electrógeno ni menos el campo ; lo que hace es cortar "abrir " el contactor de potencia de salida (la carga) , para poder "operar"  en el GE .

P.D.: Papirrin me parece que R8 470 Ohm es muy alta , si calculas el VR8 antes del impulso es de :

VR8 = 20V/ (R7 + RBB + R8)) X R8 = 1.222VDC " no se supone que con este Vse dispararía el SCR;; derepente está intercambiada R8 X R7 , en la práctica Se emplea R8 (RB1)= 100 Ohm como máximo y R7 (RB2) = 470 Ohm (es para la estabilidad térmica).


----------



## papirrin (Sep 10, 2014)

> Papirrin el sistema de corte por SUB/SOBRE frecuencia no apaga el grupo electrógeno ni menos el campo ; lo que hace es cortar "abrir " el contactor de potencia de salida (la carga) , para poder "operar" en el GE .



La neta no se de que hablas  en mi vida he visto un grupo electrogeno, puros grupos de rock XD.(broma en confianza)

P.D
lo que me gustaria aclarar, es que entre en este tema porque se estaba cometiendo un error en la configuracion del L2907, y despues me intereso, si es que lo prueba, si funciona o no en la practica, ademas de aprender un poco de esos reguladores que de echo es la segunda o tercer vez que me pongo a analizarlos.

por otro lado ariel segun lei es electromecanico, asi que supongo deberia saber que intenta hacer y con que fin, si es experimental o por otra razon, y tampoco tengo idea del porque si se le dieron otras alternativas se fue por este camino, que si le sigue con gusto le ayudo si es que se XD.


----------



## opamp (Sep 10, 2014)

Ariel37 no es electrónico y este es un FE para electrónicos según lo veo; no crees que para resolver un problema de un GE de 64KVA se puede contratar los servicios profesionales de un electrónico,....no te parece que estamos quitando el "laburo" a un compañero electrónico de Mar del Plata. le llaman "espiritu de cuerpo", por lo mismo soy reticente a colaborar con alguien que no es electrónico, la "calle" está dura Papirrin.

si me salí del tema ,...solicito imperiosamente que me manden a Moderación!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 10, 2014)

pues no se que decir opamp... pero entiendo tu punto...

saludos amigo...


----------



## papirrin (Sep 10, 2014)

Estaba analizando tus calculos, y me percate que no vi este comentario:



> Papirrin me parece que R8 470 Ohm es muy alta , si calculas el VR8 antes del impulso es de :



me puse a revizar la placa y creo que tienes razon hay algo raro en la placa creo, si la vista no me falla, en B2 tiene 120K y en B1 10K... creo que esta mal calculado eso...

Por cierto... gracias por aclararme lo de los calculos, me aclaro muchas dudas..


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bueno amigos creo que ahora me toca a mi , despues de leer todos los comentarios y tratar de entender todos los calculos que hicieron quede bastante mareado ja ja !!! .Hoy pude armar un banco de pruebas con un generador de 60kva y un motor electrico para impulsarlo con poleas y una correa ,y asi le iba variando las vueltas , probe el circuito de papirrin pero no funciono , lo que hacia era poner a zapatear el rele del regulador, pero no solo en el momento del corte si no tambien cuando la frecuencia era la correcta , osea todo el tiempo ,el circuito del lm2907 funciona bien por separado y el del regulador tambien .En principio me fui por el lado del circuito del lm2907 por que pense que era mas sencillo , de hecho es re sencillo y funciona ,el tema era que yo queria intervenir el regulador en una parte donde se manejaran corrientes pequeñas y no en la excitacion del campo donde puede haber hasta 18 ampers, sigo pensando que eso se debe poder hacer.De todos modos con el circuito del 2907 funcionando ya puedo activar un rele o un contactor eso no importa ya algo puedo hacer , para lo cual le estoy muy agradecido a papirrin 
Esto que queria hacer, era una reforma a este regulador a modo de un desafio personal ,Y si ,hubiese sido mas facil contratar a un electronico , pero el desafio donde estaba ? Y todo lo que apredi con este tema en este foro donde quedaba,yo no estoy preparando una tesis ni comercializando un producto todo esto es aprendizaje y curiosidad ,unos lindos motivos para evolucionar.Ya hice algunas cosas con microcontroladores y el proximo desafio es hacer un regulador de voltaje con un micro :loco:y asi voy a quedar ja ja ,pero antes quiero calmar mi cabeza y dejar funcionando este corte por frecuencia . Asi que les estoy enormemente agradecido a todos por interesarse y ayudarme en el tema. 
Tal vez como decia papirrin, en un pricipio, con un optoacoplador funcione ,no?
PD:algunos componentes del regulador que lei por ahi que preguntaban 
el zener es de 20volt  ,  los 3 preset son de 500 ohms  R8 es 470 ohms  y R1 es 220ohms


----------



## papirrin (Sep 10, 2014)

> Tal vez como decia papirrin, en un pricipio, con un optoacoplador funcione ,no?


por no quedarme con la duda, podrias medir la resistencia que tiene RV3, ya con el ajuste..

y si es de mas de 100R podrias cortocircuitar con un puente el C4 para ver si corta o que hace... puede calentar un poco el transistor, si no calienta y se corta se podria poner un rele.


----------



## opamp (Sep 10, 2014)

papirrin en el pin1 del LM2907 colocas un divisor de 10K y 10K a los 220Vac, el pin1soporta ese voltaje, 155Vpico, o hay una modificación que no he notado.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 10, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> papirrin en el pin1 del LM2907 colocas un divisor de 10K y 10K a los 220Vac, el pin1soporta ese voltaje, 155Vpico, o hay una modificación que no he notado.



la verdad yo no lo cheque en la ficha tecnica ahora lo checo, pero el circuito que subio DMC asi lo tiene.

bueno corrijo, fue mi error involuntario va despues de la resisrtencia de 10K, seguramente asi lo conecto.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 10, 2014)

A si me olvidaba , en la prueba que hice hoy tambien le puse un trafo de 220 a 16v  no me anime al divisor desde los 220 v ,pero tampoco le puse el divisor, tome directo del tarfo desde los 16v  , queria probar primero si funcionaba ,menos mal ja ja !!!
Si papirrin , mañana mido Rv3 y hago esa prueba despues te cuento .



Estuve viendo el plano del post 77 y ahi esta la graduacion de los preset y ese tiene 445 ohms , aunque en ese plano esta mal dibujado el bc 327 , la graduacion del preset es esa 445R. Mañana pruebo lo de puentear el capacitor por que ahora no estoy con el regulador en casa


----------



## papirrin (Sep 10, 2014)

> Estuve viendo el plano del post 77 y ahi esta la graduacion de los preset y ese tiene 445 ohms , aunque en ese plano esta mal dibujado el bc 327 , la graduacion del preset es esa 445R. Mañana pruebo lo de puentear el capacitor por que ahora no estoy con el regulador en casa



pues segun mis cuentas y si R4 estuviera a masa que seria el peor de los casos, tomando el mismo analisis que hizo J2C, cortocircuitando C4 el Q2 disiparia 100mV Aprox y pasaria una corriente de 40mA, lo que esta dentro de los parametros del transistor.

en teoria al cortocircuitar el C4 deberia de dejar de oscilar, que lastima que con el transistor no funciono


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ya probé cortocircuitar C4 pero hace lo mismo . De todos modos no es lo mismo que la prueba anterior .que con el bc 337lo poníamos a masa (neutro )? Yo creo que una de las cosas que tiene que cortar es la alimentación al rele o abrir el diodo que este tiene ya que cuando el scr no conduce mas entra el diodo que tiene el relé y el ciclo comienza de nuevo


----------



## papirrin (Sep 11, 2014)

> De todos modos no es lo mismo que la prueba anterior .que con el bc 337lo poníamos a masa (neutro )?



si es lo mismo en teoria, pero como los transistores nos cortan perfectamente, yo tenia la duda que cortara bien, pero entonces quizas si estaba funcionando el transistor.



> Yo creo que una de las cosas que tiene que cortar es la alimentación al rele o abrir el diodo que este tiene ya que cuando el scr no conduce mas entra el diodo que tiene el relé y el ciclo comienza de nuevo



a eso me referia en uno de mis mensajes anteriores cuando dije que era contraproducente, cae la tension y corta el rele y entra en funcion ese diodo que lo que hace es sustituir al SCR. ¿ya probaste quitandolo?

es que mas alla del circuito que esta aqui , yo no tengo ni P.I. de como funciona ese generador.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 11, 2014)

si, ya probe quitandolo pero tampoco funciona, creo que no va por lo del cortocircuitar el capacitor,pero bueno seguire intentando


----------



## opamp (Sep 11, 2014)

Hola papirrin, como calculas los 40mA de IC2 para las peores condiciones que mencionas , segun el modelo de J2C.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 11, 2014)

> si, ya probe quitandolo pero tampoco funciona, creo que no va por lo del cortocircuitar el capacitor,pero bueno seguire intentando



en un momento mas preparo un video explicando como segun yo funciona ese regulador a ver si te aclara un poco mas.



> Hola papirrin, como calculas los 40mA de IC2 para las peores condiciones que mencionas , segun el modelo de J2C.



a ver si estoy en lo correcto, al cortocircuitar el capacitor la corriente aumenta limitandose solo por la resistencia que tenga RV3 que es de 445R y lo demas del oscilador de relajacion queda practicamente inutilizado.

entonces en el peor caso que los potenciometros (RV1 y RV2) esten en 0R, la corriente y disipacion en el transistor  estaria fijada como cualquier calculo de transistor osea Ic=Ib*hfe. claro yo considere un hfe muy bajo pero no creo que se de el caso de que los potes esten en 0R.


----------



## opamp (Sep 11, 2014)

Entiendo,...fijate que el zener está limitado en I por R6:10K y segun Ohm no sale tanto amperaje.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 11, 2014)

> fijate que el zener está limitado en I por R6:10K y segun Ohm no sale tanto amperaje



cierto.... no considere esa limitacion ....

como menciono voy a preparar un video de como creo yo que funciona el circuito y me corrigen en los detalles que se me esten escapando XD

y yo creo que el error esta por otro lado del generador... quizas deja sin alimentacion al circuito o algo asi.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yo tambien voy a preparar un video con el funcionamiento del generador asi lo vemos todos


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hola amigos !!!,despues de un dia exaustivo de pruebas con el bendito generador, les cuento :
hice un video donde muestro el funcionamiento del generador y trato de explicarlo un poco, fundamentalmente lo que quiero remarcar es que cuando el generador baja sus vueltas y por ende su frecuencia,este para intentar mantener la tension de salida 380v entre fases y 220v entre fase y neutro( lo cual lo hace excelentemente bien ),aumenta mucho la tension de campo ,lo que puede producir su averia con el tiempo, y de aqui que sale la idea de hacer un CORTE POR BAJA FRECUENCIA   . En el momento de la filmacion se muestra que el circuito del lm2907 funciona por separado,encendiendo una lampara con un rele, pero despues , empezo a hacer unas fallas raras, ya no cortaba a los 47 hz como lo hacia en otras pruebas ,sino que fluctuaba bastante el rango en el que producia el corte, revise todas las conexiones y segui haciendo varias pruebas pero no , a veces cortaba bien y a veces no , lo que no lo vuelve confiable, mañana lo seguire probando y despues les cuento. Bueno aca los dejo con el video y cualquier duda por favor consulten 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9DSuvDfCIk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## papirrin (Sep 11, 2014)

> sino que fluctuaba bastante el rango en el que producia el corte, revise todas las conexiones y segui haciendo varias pruebas pero no , a veces cortaba bien y a veces no , lo que no lo vuelve confiable, mañana lo seguire probando y despues les cuento



 lo que puede ser es que no este bien regulado/filtrado el voltaje de alimentación del LM2907, eso puede cambiar la frecuencia de corte.

no le veo ningun capacitor para filtrar el regulador...¿ es estable?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 12, 2014)

Al circuito del lm2907 lo tengo alimentado con un 7812 y 2 capacitores uno de 100uf a la entrada y uno de 10uf a la salida.De todos modos la siguiente prueba lo voy a alimentar con una bateria de 12v externa para que no haya duda 
El regulador de 380v no solo es super estable sino que tiene una respuesta a los picos de consumos excelente .Hay colocados de estos reguladores en barcos pesqueros que tienen cantidad de equipos electronico ,como radios, zondas, sonares, gps , computadoras, radares ,etc. Por lo que el regulador es muy estable .


----------



## papirrin (Sep 12, 2014)

> Al circuito del lm2907 lo tengo alimentado con un 7812 y 2 capacitores uno de 100uf a la entrada y uno de 10uf a la salida.De todos modos la siguiente prueba lo voy a alimentar con una bateria de 12v externa para que no haya duda



tambien toma en cuenta que prácticamente es un milagro que este funcionando en un protoboard en ese ambiente, y hay que tomar todas las precauciones como en cualquier circuito.

Por otro lado segun voy entendiendo el funcionamiento de ese generador, que pasa si haces esto:



pasos:
1.- enciendes el motor que mueve al generador y activas el campo con la termica. 
2.- esperas a que alcance una velocidad adecuada. y no deberia haber tension 220V
3.- presionas momentáneamente el boton START
4.-vez si se activa el campo/regulador, y hay tension de 220V
5.- presionas momentáneamente STOP
6.- vez si deja de generar y no hay tension 220V.

¿crees que es correcta la prueba?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 12, 2014)

Pero que casualiidad papirrin hoy hice exactamente esa prueba ,tal cual lo pusiste en el esquema ,ja ja . Se ve que veniamos pensando lo mismo. Pero lamentablemente no funciono, cuando puenteas ese capacitor hace cosas rarisimas, no produce un corte, se desestabiliza todo.
Con respecto a lo del lm 2907 ,pienso lo mismo ,en la protoboard no esta bueno probarlo , voy a armarlo en una placa, y queria tambien bajarme el programa que tenes vos (wave generator) para probarlo y calibrarlo.¿Como sacas la señal de la tablet para ponersela al circuito? hay que armar algun cable especial ?
Otra cosa ,tenes razon el reg de 380v no esta filtrado ,se podria hacer no? ponerle unos capacitores a la salida de los 3 diodos (D1,D2,D3),Crees que pueda variar al circuito en algo?Lo perjudicara ? o lo mejorará ?
Y otra mas , quiero reemplazar el rele ese de 220v por otro sistema, ese rele es muy caro y ocupa mucho espacio , lo podre hacer con un opto y el diodo ?
Disculpame, no quiero abasayarte con tantas preguntas, no te sientas comprometido, siempre te estare agradecido


----------



## papirrin (Sep 12, 2014)

> ,tal cual lo pusiste en el esquema ,ja ja . Se ve que veniamos pensando lo mismo. Pero lamentablemente no funciono, cuando puenteas ese capacitor hace cosas rarisimas, no produce un corte, se desestabiliza todo.



ya hice la prueba y si funciona, pero creo que estan mal las resistencias de 220 y 470, tal y como dijo opamp, el voltaje en el B1 llega a 1.5V y creo que no corta adecuadamente el SCR, las intercambie y baja el voltaje a 760mV por debajo del Vg.
prueba de nuevo intercambiando las resistencias y el procedimiento que puse.








> ¿Como sacas la señal de la tablet para ponersela al circuito? hay que armar algun cable especial ?



no es especial yo tenia un cable de audifonos y le puse unos alambritos en tierra y otro en una salida, sin nada mas, para conectarlo en el proto.

si gustas lo demas que mencionas lo dejamos en el tintero para mas delante y no embrollarnos. XD


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 12, 2014)

Como siempre impecable lo tuyo , lo pruebo y despues te cuento .Gracias !!!!


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bueno ahi funciono !!!!, puse R8 de 100R como decia opamp y R7 de 470R , y tal cual tu esquema del post 123 , con un pulsador en el diodo , eliminando el rele y puentendo C4 se corta la excitacion , la cual se reestablece pulsando B1 (star), lo que no pude probar es poner C4 a masa atraves del transistor pero mañana lo pruebo, bueno la buena noticia fue la correccion de las resistencias y que se puede intervenir el regulador .Lo proximo entonces sera armar el circuito del lm2907 en una placa ,calibrarlo y probarlo de nuevo .Ya estamos mas cerca GRACIAS A TODOS !!!!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 12, 2014)

Que bueno que funciono 
Dices que el diodo es de 6A?

Se me estaba ocurriendo poner un rele de estado solido y que lo accione el lm2907 con un pulso ¿que opinas?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 12, 2014)

Si es de 6 A , vos decis que en vez de reiniciar con un boton , el mismo lm 2907 cuando se encuntre en la frecuencia correcta , le de un pulso y lo reinicie ?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 12, 2014)

> Si es de 6 A , vos decis que en vez de reiniciar con un boton , el mismo lm 2907 cuando se encuntre en la frecuencia correcta , le de un pulso y lo reinicie ?


si mas o menos...

La idea es un poco complicada pero posible...

en terminos generales imagina que enciende el motor del generador, un temporizador da un tiempo para que el motor agarre su paso y envia un pulso para activar el campo, si el LM2907 esta en frecuencia lo deja encendido sino lo vuelve a apagar y vuelve a dar otro pulso despues de otro tiempo y asi sucesivamente pero necesitaria alimentacion independiente.

o la aternativa es dejarlo como esta e integrar todo el circuito mas o menos como el circuito anexo...(obviamente hay que hacerle la prueba XD)


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 12, 2014)

Me gusta el circuito que subiste ahora ,yo para probarlo mañana lo estoy armando con el 7812 y un trafo para eludir cualquier inconveniente , lo de la temporizacion dejame pensarlo ,esta bueno pero lo que no me gusta es lo de la alimentacion externa dejame pensarlo poco


----------



## opamp (Sep 12, 2014)

Papirrin la subida de las RPM hasta las 1500RPM(50Hz) es manual y no posee un acelerador automático, reguador de las mismas(gobernador: regulador de las RPM).
Se alcanza las 1500RPM y se traba mecanicamente, en los primeros post de Ariel lo explica

Podría ser tu nuevo proyecto


----------



## papirrin (Sep 12, 2014)

> Papirrin la subida de las RPM hasta las 1500RPM(50Hz) es manual y no posee un acelerador automático, reguador de las mismas(gobernador: regulador de las RPM).
> Se alcanza las 1500RPM y se traba mecanicamente, en los primeros post de Ariel lo explica



si te entiendo bien no me referia a la subida de RPM, sino que se active solo el campo cuando hay pocas RPM.



> Podría ser tu nuevo proyecto



si me late XD, es lo mas cercas que he estado de un generador y nada mas falta que este hasta la patagonia (Cabo de hornos) pero ya me doy por pagado aprendi un buen de esos bichos.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hoy hice las prubas con el circuito del lm2907 en una placa y funciona perfectamente ,osea que lo que no era confiable era la protoboard ja ja. Esta prueba para calibrarlo, la hice encendiendo un led como la del video que subiste al principio, cuando la frecuencia esta por debajo de 45 hz el led se enciende y cuando esta por encima ,se apaga , hasta aqui todo correcto , ahora cuando quize intervenir C4 del regulador para ponerlo a masa mediante el BC337 , se ve que este no se satura correctamente y aqui es donde el regulador  comienza a hacer cosas raras,probe cambiando la resistencia de base que era de 1 k y fui bajando hasta 100 ohms pero no funciono.
¿Sera que hay que cambiar de transistor ? ¿O habra que usar otro tipo de switch?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 13, 2014)

a ver probemos se supone que como maximo son 22mA de corriente Ice en Q3,


Rb=(12v-.7)(.022/100)=51363R

Prueba con una resistencia de 47K, y vemos porque en la prueba que yo hice si corta bien pero ahora lo vulevo a analizar.

ya hice la prueba de tomar la señal del Zener de 20V para el LM2907 y parece que funciona.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 13, 2014)

A ok voy a probar esas 2 cosas tambien .El tema es no creo que hoy pueda hacerlo , despues te cuento.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 13, 2014)

bueno pues yo junte ambos circuitos y funciona.... 

mira la prueba....





*EDITO*

Obviamente estas quitando el Relay al hacer la prueba ¿verdad?, ese relay entraria en conflicto con el circuito del LM2907, osea el Rele activa el campo y el LM2907 lo desactiva.

La idea del temporizador es para evitar ese conflicto.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 13, 2014)

Si si el relé ya lo elimine , y entiendo la idea del temporizado , pero tendría que probar con la resistencia de 47k  ya que hay mucha diferencia con las que yo probé , de seguro tiene que ser eso , ya que todas las demostraciones que has hecho siempre me han funcionado , aparte cuando pongo C4 a masa el regulador corta perfectamente y hasta que no vuelvó a presionar el botón con el diodo ,el regulador no reinicia de hecho tengo que pulsar por ejemplo durante un segundo sino el lm2907 no lo deja reiniciar y es ahí donde hay que ponerle un delay  .Pero cuando lo hice con el transistor ,caía la tensión de salida pero no llegaba a cortar , lo que me hacia pensar que el transistor no se saturaba correctamente,así que tiene que ser eso,Muchas gracias por el vídeo papirrin solos un grande . Saludos !!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 13, 2014)

Okis. comentas si funciono... una cosa que se me paso en el ultimo video es que en el circuito del LM2907 todavia tengo la resistencia de 33R no 47R, y que la de 470R se necesita de minimo de 500mW.


ya medi corriente del circuito del LM2907  (12V,30mA) y le meti la señal con un Zener de 20V funciona bien.

segun calculos para alimentar el circuito del LM2907 con 220VAC, se necesita un Zener de 12V 1W y una resistencia limitadora de 4K7 10W. aunque estaria bien poner un capacitor en lugar de resistencia 



si los calculos no me fallan asi quedaria como el anexo:


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 13, 2014)

Que bueno que hiciste esos cálculos , si una de mis dudas era el consumo del lm 2907  ,así que 30 ma ok .Y yo en lugar de la 33r puse un preset de 500r y lo fui graduando hasta llegar a 100r y así me corta  en 45hz , y el capacitor le puse de 1 UF y obtuve respuesta mas rápida .Lo de la resistencia e 4k7 y el zener me gustaría probarlo con otro consumo que no sea el circuito del lm  ,por las dudas ,No ? Que te parece?
Pd:si la de 470r la tengo de  medio watt


----------



## papirrin (Sep 13, 2014)

> Lo de la resistencia e 4k7 y el zener me gustaría probarlo con otro consumo que no sea el circuito del lm ,por las dudas ,No ? Que te parece?


anexe el diagrama con la fuente completa a lo mejor no lo viste, en el pasado esquema me falto rectificar 

y si, si quieres arma esa fuentecita aparte y la pruebas, yo no la puedo probar porque aca la red es de 110V y alla son 220v XD


----------



## J2C (Sep 13, 2014)

.



Disculpen que me entrometa, y si en cambio del transistor Q2 (BC337) se coloca un transistor MOS como el *2N7000* que no es caro y se satura con muy baja resistencia entre drenaje y fuente?.


Quedaría casi como el pulsador B2 del post *#123* que Ariel lo probo y en el post *#127* dijo que funciono  . Lo que desconozco es que _variación de tensión_ entrega el LM2907 en su salida 8. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok j2c deja ver si tengo algo similar o ese y pruebo y mañana te doy las variaciones ahora ya no estoy en casa XD


----------



## J2C (Sep 13, 2014)

Papirrin

No te preocupes en responderme como ahora, lei lo que habían hecho y probado, también la duda que quedaba y pensé en esa alternativa que en nuestro país (Argentina) se consigue fácilmente ese transistor MOS.


EXCELENTE todo lo que han avanzado            . 


Saludos, JuanKa.-
P.D.: Mis disculpas por el OffTopic.-


----------



## papirrin (Sep 14, 2014)

> .Y yo en lugar de la 33r *puse un preset de 500r y* lo fui graduando hasta llegar a 100r y así me corta en 45hz ,



Me quede pensando en eso del Preset de 500R, Te recomiendo que lo cambies por uno de 100K, no he rehecho los cálculos pero creo que ahí puede haber un error . y si tienes otra cosa como LEDS transistores etc conectados en el pin 8 quitalos. 

Toma en cuenta que los componentes nunca se ponen sin hacer calculos aproximados.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 14, 2014)

Ya probe con la resistencia de 47k en la base del bc 337 pero tampoco funciono, como te dije antes hace caer la tension pero no corta totalmente la excitacion al campo. El circuito del lm 2907 lo tengo armado en una placa y ya no  puse leds ni niguna otra cosa (eso si sabia que le podia afectar ) 
Lo que no te entiendo , es por que reeplazar la resistencia de 33r por un preset de 100k .
Yo la reemplace por un preset  que al final era de 2k no de 500r (me confundi ) por que queria ajustar fino entre 33 r y 100r que eran los valores de resistencias con los cuales habia probado antes y que veia el cambio en el corte de frecuencia .Disculpa la pregunta es que mis conocimientos de electronica son basicos


----------



## papirrin (Sep 14, 2014)

> Lo que no te entiendo , es por que reeplazar la resistencia de 33r por un preset de 100k .
> Yo la reemplace por un preset que al final era de 2k no de 500r (me confundi ) por que queria ajustar fino entre 33 r y 100r que eran los valores de resistencias con los cuales habia probado antes y que veia el cambio en el corte de frecuencia .Disculpa la pregunta es que mis conocimientos de electronica son basicos



Mmm. no si esta bien, creo que te entendi mal y habias reemplazado el preset de 100K por uno de 500R, pero no reemplazaste la de 33R por uno de 2K, esta bien eso. no hay problema ahi mientras ronde por los 100R.

yo lo tengo con un BC547 en lugar del BC337, no tienes uno para probar?

haz la prueba de corte sin poner el LM2907, osea pones una resistencia  de 100K entre la base y tierra y en la base pones un extremo  de  una de 47K y en el otro a los 12V para cortar y lo despegas para activar, si no me explique bien te pongo un esquema.

Edito:

asi:


la R de 1K no va solo la puse para simular el pote de 500R(445R) del oscilador.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 14, 2014)

Si si , te entedi perfecto . Tengo un bc 547,asi que despues lo pruebo , bueno creo que ya mañana ,por que tengo que ir hasta el taller para probarlo .Despues te cuento !!!!
No. el que tengo es un bc 548 y estuve viendo el datasheet y creo que esta dentro de los parametros 
        BC 547:            BC548
Vcbo:     50v             30v
Vce:       45v             30v
Vebo:      6v              5v


----------



## papirrin (Sep 14, 2014)

Si ese tambien sirve


----------



## papirrin (Sep 15, 2014)

Probé la fuente y tenia un error en los cálculos del anterior esquema....

anexo cálculos y el diagrama corregido, en teoría los componentes que se adicionen serian para inmunizarlo y protección del circuito.





*en el video cometi un par de errores en la narracion, hagan caso omiso de los errores XD.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 15, 2014)

Muy bueno el video papirrin !!! se entiende, ahora me voy a poner a estudiar los calculos y cualquier cosa te pregunto. Bueno te cuento las pruebas del dia de hoy : hice el circuito del post 147 , colocando solo el transistor y saturandolo y funciona, lo que sucede es que no desactiva al regulador de manera instantanea demora un par de segundos en apagarlo por completo,la tension va cayendo de a poco, creo que aca esta el problema y si no lo corta del todo se vuelve a reiniciar y, pero bueno haciendo la prueba solo con el transistor funciona ya que lo dejo saturado hasta que lo corta y listo .Y de aca deduzco y pregunto: que el circuito del lm2907 o no logra saturar por completo al transistor, o hay una franja en la cual se activa por que llego a la frecuencia  de corte (en este caso yo lo gradue en 45hz ) pero en esta franja, o la tension es pulsante , o tiene que bajar mucho mas de 45 hz para conseguir una tension estable,por lo tanto no logra saturar por completo al transistor . Lo que hice tambien es probar  con un tiristor , un tic106 que tenia y tambien funciono , creo que tal vez sea mas exacto el corte osea una vez que se dipare no va a andar con vueltas  lo va cortar de una vez por todas no? Bueno esta prueba fue manual ,habria que calcularlo para saber a que tension exacta se dispara y adaptarlo al circuito y ver como funciona,lo que creo de bueno es que al cortar al regulador con un tiristor, el regulador dejara de generar tension con lo cual se apagara el lm2907 ,desactivando el tic 106 nuevamente y esperando se reestablescan las rpm para que el LM lo vuelva a reiniciar ,esta bien el razonamiento o me olvide de algo Me gustaria saber que opinan ? 
Como se puso este tema eh ja ja !!! y yo pensaba que era facil ja ja !!!Saludos !!!!!!!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 15, 2014)

si el transistor no corta inmediatamente algo esta raro, deja hacer un par de pruebas aca a ver si logro simular eso y te comento.

el razonamiento es que si no oscila no deberia porque dispararse el SCR, entonces voy a ver si tengo un SCR o conseguirlo mañana para probar.

yo creo que el problema es el SCR... que es lo que me falta probar aca.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mira que el scr es uno de 35 ampers 1200volts, no se si tendra que ver el tamaño para hacerlo cortar pero es grande eh .


----------



## papirrin (Sep 15, 2014)

estoy pensando y escribiendo....

se supone que un SCR se mantiene conduciendo mientras la corriente del anodo sea mayor que la corriente de mantenimiento, ¿no sera que *tambien* tengamos que cortocircuitar  el anodo y el catodo o algo parecido?

porque lo unico que hacemos es que deje de gatillar....

P.D.no hagas la prueba de cortocircuitar porque no estoy seguro que podria pasar, solo estoy pensando en letra alta. XD


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 15, 2014)

Espero que no tengamos que cortocircuitar el anodo o el catodo , digo por la corriente que pasa por ahi


----------



## papirrin (Sep 15, 2014)

¿no podrias hacer un video con la prueba del mensaje 147, midiendo la tension que hay en el Emisor del UJT y la tension del campo?

en teoria deberian ser 0V en ambos al saturar el transistor segun yo, sin saturar el transistor deberia haber unos cuantos volts en el emisor.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 15, 2014)

Si claro mañana hago un video y te muestro todo


----------



## opamp (Sep 16, 2014)

Papirrin, el SCR se alimenta con 220Vac/50Hz ,cada medio ciclo se bloquea en las cercanias del cruce por 0 Voltios ya que tiene el diodo volante en el campo.

En tu post #150 calculas la alimentación del zener de 12V para 220Vac, si se alimenta desde el generador de Ariel,
Este reduce su voltaje rapidamente, tendrias que acumular la suficiente carga en un condensador para mantener saturado el transistor por los segundos que indica Ariel.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 16, 2014)

> Papirrin, el SCR se alimenta con 220Vac/50Hz ,cada medio ciclo se bloquea en las cercanias del cruce por 0 Voltios ya que tiene el diodo volante en el campo.



si, eso tenia entendido... que cortaba solo  , ¿pero porque seguira generando?, ¿acaso quedaran magnetizados los campos por unos instantes, o es la corriente que queda en el rotor.?


bueno se me ocurre una nueva prueba:



eso haría un retardo de aprox 3Seg en la activacion y desactivacion del campo en teoria., solo das u pulso sin mantener presionado.

aca tambien lo pruebo un poco mas tarde.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 16, 2014)

Funciono !!! a la noche subo el vídeo y explico lo que pasa


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 16, 2014)

Les cuento como me fue con las pruebas del dia de hoy ,antes que nada les pido disculpas por que el video lo filme con un telefono nuevo y no sabia que tenia que ponerlo horizontal para filmar, asi que se veia  de costado, gracias a youtube lo corrigio ,pero se ve mas pequeño , sepan disculpar la torpeza.
Arme el circuito del post 159 de papirrin y funcionó, con tal solo un pulso se corta el regulador, un exito!!!
Entonces procedi a unirlo con el del lm2907 y que pasó..... ???? en el video muestro como tengo el circuito del lm y en una protoboard el del post 159 , con un cable naranja que sale del pin 8 del lm alimento este circuito , y lo que sucede es que con el circuito conectado no me deja inicar el regulador ,osea: pulso el boton de inicio comienza a generar y se corta . Desconecto el LM , levanto las vueltas del generador , presiono el boton
comienza a generar , conecto el LM 2907 , bajo las vueltas del generador y cuando llega a 47hz corta la excitacion perfectamente,eso es exactamente lo que queremos
buenisimo!!!! peeeero......cuando vuelvo a subir las vueltas (ahora con el LM2907 conectado ), y cuando pulso el boton para iniciar ya no lo deja,(y aun pasado de vueltas) todo el tiempo que tengo el boton presionado el regulador comienza a generar pero cuando lo suelto se apaga ,Al pricipio pense que era el  capacitor muy grande (100uf) y que no llegaba a descargarse  
asi que lo cambie por uno de 47uf pero hacia lo mismo desp puse uno de 10uf, pero este ya no servia por que no lo cortaba directamente , asi que el de 47uf ya lo mantiene lo suficiente para llegar a cortar.Sera que hay que dar un retardo tambien a la alimentacion (12v) del lm2907 ? Igual hay una parte que no logro unir 
y es como va a iniciar el regulador sin pulsar el boton ? o si o si tiene que estar el boton? el cual prefiero antes que colocarle una alimentacion externa al LM .
Pienso y escribo ............... bueno a ver que dicen ustedes, los dejo con el video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECneT-wQC4w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## papirrin (Sep 16, 2014)

> Sera que hay que dar un retardo tambien a la alimentacion (12v) del lm2907 ?


para que se active inmediatamente hay que descargar el capacitor. esa prueba era para ver que cortara bien y por lo que veo va por ahi, deja hacer algunas pruebas.



> Igual hay una parte que no logro unir
> y es como va a iniciar el regulador sin pulsar el boton ? o si o si tiene que estar el boton? el cual prefiero antes que colocarle una alimentacion externa al LM .



para quitar el boton podriamos poner un temporizador alimentado con pequeña bateria. pero si quieres primero hay que lograr que funcione bien eso del corte/activacion.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 16, 2014)

Creo que nada mas hay que agregar una resistencia de unos 100k entre el positivo del capacitor y tierra y jugar un poco con el  el valor del capacitor para encontrar el optimo


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 16, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> para que se active inmediatamente hay que descargar el capacitor. esa prueba era para ver que cortara bien y por lo que veo va por ahi, deja hacer algunas pruebas.
> Aaaaa Ok
> 
> 
> para quitar el boton podriamos poner un temporizador alimentado con pequeña bateria. pero si quieres primero hay que lograr que funcione bien eso del corte/activacion.



Si si vamos de a poco , primero que funcione bien el corte activacion.
Mañana pruebo entonces con la resistencia desde el positivo del capacitor a masa


----------



## papirrin (Sep 17, 2014)

Adelantando un poco y si todo va viento en popa se me ocurre este circuito para automatizar el encendido del campo.

la idea es controlarlo con el poderoso pocesador LM555 

no esta demas aclarar que no estan bien calculados los valores y hay que hacer pruebas.
necesitariamos identificar de cuanto debe ser el largo del pulso para que alcance a estabilizarse el circuito y la frecuencia que tiene que estar encendiendo.... necesitaria alimentacion independiente como una pila o bateria, y no estoy muy seguro si usar un MOSFET o un IGBT 

te lo dejo para que lo analices.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 17, 2014)

Estuve probando con el circuito de corte-activacion ,cambiando la resistencia y el capacitor ,probe desde 10 uf 20uf 47 uf y 100uf todos alternandolos con resistencias desde 220k a 1 k y a lo mas estable posible que llegue  fue con un cap de 47uf y una resist para descargarlo de 7k5 ,el tema es que cuando corta , en el emisor de ujt me queda 1v pulsante (perdon no se si esta es la palabra adecuada  quiero decir que alterna entre 0 y 1 volt) , con lo cual genera tambien 1 volt de campo y 27 VAC de salida aprox , y lo que hace es que cuando se reestablecen las vueltas (sube la frecuencia), no es necesario pulsar el boton con el diodo, sino que reinicia solo , seria ideal esto !!!!! pero no se por que desconfio.Dañara algo? 
Traera algun inconveniente que no llegue a cortar del todo? 
Tendria que cortar a cero , y volver a iniciar ya sea con el boton o con el circuito del temporizador ?
O ya le dimos con la solucion ? 
De ultima lo que se busaca, como ya lo hablamos anteriormente, es proteger al campo, ya que el problema era que cuando cae la frecuencia el regulador inyecta mucha tension al campo y asi lo daña y de esta manera cuando cae la frecuencia el lm 2907 corta al regulador aunque no del todo ,pero solo le llega 1 volt con lo cual ya lo esta protegiendo


----------



## papirrin (Sep 17, 2014)

7K5 se me hace mucho.... 

A ver haz esta prueba...

pon la resistencia de 100K, y cuando llegue a 50Hz, espera un momento, con 100K debe tardar unos segundos en descargar totalmente el capacitor. 

a ver si puedes identificar cuanto tarda entre que "corta" el LM2907 al transistor y el tiempo en que se activa el campo. ¿me explico?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 17, 2014)

ok entiendo , despues te cuento


----------



## papirrin (Sep 17, 2014)

Mira probe con un capacitor de 100uF y una resistencia de 100K y tarda mas o menos unos 12seg en activar el campo despues de que llega a los 50HZ.

quizas el valor del capacitor esta entre 47uF y 100uF, la resistencia no puede ser menor de unos 68K, o sea de entre 68K y 100K.

y vamos a tener que sacrificar unos cuantos segundos para que se estabilicen los 50HZ


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bueno estuve probando y quede asi:loco:  ja ja !!! (me encantan estas caritas ja ja ), de la unica manera que funciona es con un capacitor de 47uf y como maximo una resist de 15k. Si subo tanto el capacitor como la resistencia lo que hace es que no inicia ,por mas tiempo que lo deje ,tambien puse un multimetro en el capacitor para controlar el tiempo de descarga y con resist de mas de 47k tarda demasiado tiempo en descargarse incluso quedaba con 0.7volt cargados  , pulso el boton hace un pico y se desconecta , asi lo deje pulsado, el pico lo hace mas grande pero se sigue desconectando osea no inicia. Con el capacitor de 47uf y la resist de 10k o 15k si inicia , y cuando baja la frecuencia desconecta al campo ,lo que sucede es que si la frecuencia no desciende lo suficiente ( queda al limite del corte ), queda con un remanente, que si suben devuelta las rpm reinicia solo , la verdad no me molesta, si no perjudicara en algo ,lo daria por hecho, pero si no es lo correcto, NO. 
Tambien sigo pensando en disparar un tiristor  (es una locura) ,que opinas ?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 17, 2014)

> si no perjudicara en algo ,lo daria por hecho, pero si no es lo correcto, NO.



Pues..... en teoria no sirve de nada, entonces 

el capacitor es para retardar tanto el apagado como el encendido, pero con esos valores no llega ni a los 800mS... y dijiste en unos mensajes anteriores que tenias que presionar 2segundos en el circuito del mensaje 159  para desactivarlo, asi que no esta haciendo lo que deberia...

lo que se me hace raro es que aca lo hace tal y como deberia en la practica como en lo teorico... y si llega a 0V al descargar el capacitor, tarda 12 segundos en llegar a cero, y por calculos esta correcto.... asi que no se....

¿no esta invertido el diodo?¿si compartes tierras?¿o algo raro?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 17, 2014)

No, el circuito esta tal cual el esquema ,si el diodo estuviese invertido no se saturaria el transistor ,no le llegaria el positivo a la base .SI ,estoy compartiendo tierra, por que sino tampoco cortaria al regulador .Pero SI, esta funcionando , no entiendo lo que decis que no sirve de nada ,antes no lo cortaba y ahora si (bueno no del todo ja ja ja )pero lo suficiente.Talvez haya cometido un error y no me di cuenta .Una vez que se activa el lm por que detecta que esta baja la frecuencia manda tension al pin 8 este satura al transistor a la vez que se carga el capacitor que hace que cuando se queda sin energia el lm2907 el capacitor lo mantiene saturado por unos segundos mas hasta que logra cortar al regulador poniendo al oscilador de relajacion a masa , es asi el razonamiento NO?.  Mañana reviso todo, sigo probando y hago un video asi te muestro ,disculpame no te quiero volver loco.
PD: mi duda tambien es por que con el capacitor de 100uf y la resist de 100k cuando pulso el boton no inicia solo hace un pico se se desconecta. seguro que estoy haciendo algo mal dejame chequeear todo mañana y te cuento , mil gracias por los videos me has enseñado un monton


----------



## papirrin (Sep 17, 2014)

> el capacitor lo mantiene saturado por unos segundos mas hasta que logra cortar al regulador poniendo al oscilador de relajacion a masa , es asi el razonamiento NO?.



si ese es el razonamiento, se queda sin voltaje el LM2907 pero el capacitor sigue saturando al transistor por un tiempo, y a la inversa igual, al haber menos de 40 hertz el capacitor esta cargado al llegar a 50HZ empieza a descargar para cortar el transistor en el mismo tiempo aproximado.





> mi duda tambien es por que con el capacitor de 100uf y la resist de 100k cuando pulso el boton no inicia solo hace un pico se se desconecta. seguro que estoy haciendo algo mal dejame chequeear todo mañana y te cuento , mil gracias por los videos me has enseñado un monton



para volver a presionar el boton para activarlo de nuevo el capacitor debe estar tambien totalmente descargado, lo raro esta ahi que no descarga entonces mantiene saturado al transistor y no deja que el oscilador haga su trabajo, checa eso que el capacitor descarge bien...


----------



## papirrin (Sep 17, 2014)

Me quede pensando... si todo esta bien conectado y no cae hasta los 0V entonces pones otro diodo en serie... asi:


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 17, 2014)

OK entiendo , no habra una diferencia en que vos tenes alimentado constantemente el lm2907 y solo varias la frecuencia ? por eso los valores son tan exactos ?
Para . A este circuito que subiste ahora le falta una resistencia de 100k antes de los diodos no ???


----------



## papirrin (Sep 17, 2014)

No. Tambien he probado desconectando el circuito, en lo que si podemos tener diferencias es en los voltajes quizas en el pin 8 tienes mas de 600mV al estar en los 50Hz dale una checada.

Y no la resistencia de 100k antes del diodo era para probar sin el LM2907


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 17, 2014)

ok mañana chequeeo todo esto y te cuento , seguro que lo vamos a solucionar, tiene que ser algo facil que se me habra  pasado por ejemplo esa resist de 100k que te dije


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 18, 2014)

Creo que aca descubri cual es el problema , o hay algo que yo te interprete mal o es que de esta manera no funciona , lo que sucede es que cuando el generador esta ya a 50hz y pulso el boton de inicio, que es el que tiene el diodo que puentea al scr del regulador para comenzar a generar, el lm2907 me manda un pulso por el pin 8 (se ve que  demora hasta que detecta la frecuencia correcta ) que alcanza a cargar al capacitor ,y hace saturar al bc548 y por eso no lo deja iniciar, y cuando yo le achico la resistencia y pulso el boton hace el pico y en lo que tarda en caer el pico el capacitor se alcanza a descargar y entonces inicia  . Te adjunto el esquema con el circuito como lo tengo armado yo, para evitar confuciones y el video con la prueba de hoy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaeqHKdA07M&feature=youtu.be
PD: filme una sola prueba por que justo se me salio la correa que mueve al generador ,pero despues segui probando y siempre hace lo mismo


----------



## papirrin (Sep 18, 2014)

¿Y si dejas presionado el boton de arranque hasta que el capacitor se descargue? y el transistor deje de saturar.

osea presionas el boton de arranque unos 10 segs y sueltas, por eso debemos reducir el menor tiempo requerido, pero ese tiempo lo tenemos que compensar presionando el boton de arranque hasta que pase ese tiempo, a eso me refiero que tenemos que sacrificar unos pocos segundos en el arranque.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 18, 2014)

Si  dejas presionado el boton se dispara la tension , ya que al puentear al tiristor no regula ,por eso tenia un rele que cuando la tension llega a 220v ( y un poco menos tambien ,lo suficiente ppara que accione el rele )
se pegaba y desconectaba al diodo.Tal vez el LM deba entrar despues que el regulador ya esta funcionando


----------



## papirrin (Sep 18, 2014)

desconocía ese detalle que se dispara el voltaje...

entonces necesitamos que al presionar el boton simultaneamente se descarge el capacitor... deja echarle una pensada que no se me ocurre....


----------



## opamp (Sep 18, 2014)

Hola papirrin viendo el PDF del postª178 de Ariel noto que, al pulsar a 1500 RPM (medido al ojimetro por Ariel) ; se debe inducir un pulso de voltaje que llega al 7812 y la salida de este debe de activar  rapidamente a Q1 vía RV1+ R1+ D1+ R4 ;... C3 debe acumular carga y mantendrá activado Q1 por unos segundos.

Se necesita redes R-C para "retardar" la activación por el transitorio de la conexion del trafo de 220Vac.

Cuál es la función del diodo D1?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 18, 2014)

Opamp: ahora analizo lo que dices...

Ariel:

La tercera es la vencida...

este circuito lo que hace es:
1.- Al estar en menos de 50HZ y pulsar, el LM2907 bloquea inmediatamente al oscilador no permitiendo que se active el campo pero carga el capacitor hay que esperar a que descargue unos 10 segundos para volver a intentar.
2.-al estar en 50HZ no carga el capacitor y activa el campo inmediatamente al bajar de 46hz, desactiva el campo y carga el capacitor  por flanco de bajada. para reiniciar hay que esperar a que descargue el capacitor unos 10segs..

espero funcione...si no vamos a tener que tirar eso y hacerlo con microcontrolador ya hubieramos acabado  (bueno pero no hubiera sido tan divertido XD)

si tienes dudas me preguntas...


donde dice LM2907 va al pin 8, y donde dice oscilador es el capacitor del 220nF del oscilador de relajacion.
ya lo probe aca y parece funcionar...
p.d. todos los transistores  PNP use el BC558 y los NPN son BC548. puedes usar cualquiera similar.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ja ja te estaba escribiendo que si lo haciamos con un micro ja ja ja . Bueno dale pruebo esa y sino a los PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Habria que chequear que los circuitos de sensado para hacerlo con micros , que subieron en post anteriores, funcionen (por favor con todo respeto a los que los hicieron) por que creo que el programa no seria un problema,aunque ellos ya lo hicieron yo no lo entiendo , yo lo se hacer en C , uso el ccs y no entiendo otro lenguaje , estoy al mismo nivel en electronica que en programacion  un desastre ja ja , pero me creo capaz de hacerlo. tenia entendido que para sensar frecuencia hay que hacer un detector de cruce por cero no? despues voy a leer bien los post anteriores


----------



## papirrin (Sep 18, 2014)

Si se puede detectar el cruce por cero, se utiliza un simple conteo de pulsos en un segundo via SW o HW,pero no es necesario ya que sacando la señal del zener ya esta  casi lista.. pero el principal problema a enfrentar es el mismo... la alimentación, aunque utilizando una pequeña bateria de celular recargable se soluciona el problema. XD.
Es bastante sencillo, cualquiera te puede echar una mano.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hice la prueba con el circuito de "la tercera es la vencida " ja ja, pero hace lo mismo que antes no  deja iniciar al regulador . Asi que supongo que ya es hora de hecharle mano a los micros. Pero antes quiero mencionar que el circuito del lm2907 que diseño papirrin  funciona perfectamente (incluso en las extremas condiciones de prueba en las que lo eh usado) , ya le voy a dar alguna utilidad ,te estoy enormemente agradecido papirrin
Bueno asi que ahora el tema cambia , tengo que acondicionar la señal que sale del zener como dijo papirrin , y pensar en la alimentacion


----------



## papirrin (Sep 19, 2014)

se me ocurrio algo... quizas funcione quizas no, si quitamos el capacitor de 100uf y la resistencia de 100k, o sea mandamos directo del pin 8 a la resistencia de 47K del transistor, y pones un capacitor del 10000uF a la salida del regulador de 12V, eso mantendria en teoria 3seg o 2Seg aprox encendido el LM2907.

por otro lado si de plano te late eso del microcontrolador no necesitas mas que una resistencia que limite la corriente algo asi como unos 100k, y cerciorarte que el puerto del PIC tenga diodos de proteccion(Clamp)... claro que puedes hacer cosas mas complejas pero eso suficiente.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 19, 2014)

Muy buena papirrin ,me gusto la del capacitor mañana mismo lo pruebo , asi que a la salida del 7812 yo tengo uno de 10uf , vos decis ahi poner uno de 10000 uf


----------



## papirrin (Sep 19, 2014)

> vos decis ahi poner uno de 10000 uf



si, 10000uF y quizas un diodo antes para que no retorne al regulador. es lo ultimo que se me ocurre, o ponerle una bateria y que no apague, de ahi en mas ya no se me ocurre nada para hacerlo funcionar "sin alimentacion".


----------



## papirrin (Sep 20, 2014)

Me estaba entreteniendo haciendolo con un pic, a pesar de que ya me es bastante aburrido programar XD....

pero me falta un dato, me podrias decir que voltaje tienes en donde tengo el circulo rojo cuando esta en los 220V regulados...


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 20, 2014)

Esto tampoco funciono , bueno la idea de hacerlo sin alimentacion externa era que hay muchos reguladores electronicos que funcionan de esta manera ,pero se ve este no es el caso ja ja , con lo cual ni con el lm ni con un micro va a funcionar ,por que siempre será el problema la alimentacion.Y la verdad que me da mucha lastima abandonar al circuito del lm2907, que tanto trabajo nos dió  ,asi que por que no darle un final a este tema ,solucionadolo con alimentacion externa  ,usando la bateria de 12v que poseen estos grupos electrogenos para el arranque del diesel .Ya sabemos que con alimentacion independiente el LM funciona y corta definitivamente al regulador .Asi que la siguiente prueba sera tomar la señal del zener para que el lm sense la frecuencia , que todavia no lo habia hecho ya que siempre se alimento desde un trafo y armar una nueva placa con todo incluido, ojala que asi funcione......



Siempre estas varios pasos adelante papirrin sos un grande!!!! ,ahora no se que hacer mira el mensaje anterior ja ja !!!! ahora no estoy en el taller pero despues voy lo mido y te digo .Muchas gracias !!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 20, 2014)

Si lo lei, yo lo que pienso es que con un pic tenemos mas oportunidad de lograrlo sin "alimentacion externa" , porque se tiene mas control y menos consumo....

pero ahora si que tu decides el camino que quieras tomar, yo soy medio obstinado, y si le sigues con el proyecto te echo la mano...

la idea de la tension que te pido es que de una vez tenga una especie de sub/sobre voltaje.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 20, 2014)

OK dale si vamos pa delante !!!!!,yo no te queria  cansar con tantas vueltas , pero si ,  vamos a probar con un micro ,no sabes todo lo que estoy apendiendo con esto y si ahora es con un micro mejor a cargar mas informacion al rigido (la cabeza) ja ja .En un rato te paso el dato que me pediste


----------



## papirrin (Sep 20, 2014)

Lo estoy haciendo con un pic 12f675, que es el que tengo XD.. la idea en lo general es poner el pic y una bateria de celular y que se recargue cuando esta en marcha el generador, poner un boton aparte de arranque por si llegara a descargarse la bateria, y bueno... el pic controlaria el campo segun lo que le programemos.

¿no se si te late la idea?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 20, 2014)

El voltaje en ese punto es de 17,5volts. Lo que no me late es lo de la bateria del celular,preferiria conectarlo con la bat de 12v del grupo y ponerle un 7805 ,creo que  reduciriamos componentes


----------



## papirrin (Sep 20, 2014)

Bueno es o lo vemos sobre marcha viendo el consumo... si te parece, ya lo estoy armando XD


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 20, 2014)

Si si claro , buenisimo. mira no se si servira para esto, pero una vez encontre el pdf que te adjunto, en internet , y pensaba en base a esto hacer a futuro  un regulador con un micro,pero siempre se me cruza por la cabeza el tema de la alimentacion,en este caso es un motor electrico que impulsa a un generador lo cual en mi caso nunca es asi ,siempre es un diesel ,me gustaria que lo veas a ver que opinas, y tal vez se pueda sacar alguna idea .


----------



## papirrin (Sep 20, 2014)

Bueno deja leer detenidamente el PDF, a ver si no se sale de mis limites capacitivos XD....


bueno ya me canse por hoy, pero te dejo el avance para que le vayas dando una checada...


```
#include <12F675.h>
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOCPD, NOPROTECT, NOMCLR, NOPUT, NOBROWNOUT, BANDGAP_HIGH, RESERVED
#use delay(clock=4000000) 
#bit t1_overflow=0x0C.0
   
int32 Freqcount(void){
 int cycles8, cycles;
 long freqc_high;
 long freqc_low;
 int32 freq;
   
 cycles8=0;
 cycles=0;
 freqc_high=0;
 t1_overflow=0;
 set_timer1(0);
 setup_timer_1(T1_External|T1_Div_By_1);
 while (cycles!=0xFF) { 
  cycles8=0; 
  while (cycles8!=0xFF) { 
   if (t1_overflow)             
    {t1_overflow=0;freqc_high++;} 
   else                                     
    {delay_cycles(5);}                       
   delay_cycles(1); 
   cycles8++;
  }
   delay_cycles(85);      
   cycles++;         
 }
 delay_cycles(141);   
 setup_timer_1(T1_Disabled);  
 if (t1_overflow) freqc_high++;
 freqc_low=get_timer1();     
 freq=make32(freqc_high,freqc_low);  
 return(freq);
}
void Turn_on(void){
 output_high(pin_a2);
 output_high(pin_a4);
 delay_ms(500);
 output_low(pin_a4);
}
void Turn_off(void){
 output_low(pin_a2);
 output_high(pin_a1);
}
void main()
{

   int32 Frec;  
   int rpm=false;
   long msec,sec;
   setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
   setup_adc(ADC_CLOCK_DIV_2);
   setup_timer_0(RTCC_INTERNAL|RTCC_DIV_1);
   setup_comparator(NC_NC);
   setup_vref(FALSE);
   set_tris_a(0b101001);
   set_adc_channel(0);
   output_low(PIN_A4);
   output_high(pin_a2);

   while (TRUE) {
    if (input_state(pin_a2))
    {frec=read_Adc();
     if (frec>=489&&frec<=535) output_low(pin_a1);
     else output_high(pin_a1);
     frec=freqcount();
     if (frec>=50) RPM=true;
     if (frec<=46||RPM==false) {turn_off();sec=0; RPM=false;}
    } 
    else
    {delay_ms(1);
     msec++;
     if (msec>=1000) {msec=0;sec++;} 
     if (sec>=30) {turn_on();sec=0;} 
    }   
    if (!input(pin_a3))
    {while(!input(pin_a3)) true;
     if (!input_state(pin_a2)) {turn_on();sec=0;}
     else {turn_off();sec=0;}
    }	
   }
}
```

creo recordar que dijiste que tenias CCS....  hubiera sido mas rapido con basic pero bueno... es lo mismo...XD

ya lo tengo funcionando en protoboard y seria cuestion de afinar detalles... no se si hayas trabajado con el 12f675    y tienes que tener mucho cuidado de no perder el OSCCal... porque dependemos de que este bien calibrado para que tome bien las frecuencias.(si tienes duda de esto preguntas o le das una investigada)

mañana hago un video para que veas como funciona...


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hola papirrin ,muchas gracias por lo que has hecho!!!! Si tengo el ccs. No eh trabajado nunca con este pic de hecho solo trabaje con el 16f84,16f88,16f876. Pero no hay problema ,solo tengo que saber si lo venden aca ,que supongo que si , y listo. Como te dije antes, estoy al mismo nivel de electronica que de programacion, asi que teneme paciencia,ya paso un tiempo desde que hice el ultimo proyecto con pics asi que tengo que refrescar mi memoria nuevamente,  ahora voy a estudiar tu codigo asi lo compilo y veo si puedo armarlo en el proteus que esto me ayuda mucho. 
No entiendo donde decis :" tienes que tener mucho cuidado de no perder el OSCCal... "


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bueno ahi estuve estudiando el codigo y creo que lo voy entendiendo ,hice la simulacion en proteus pero no funciona como yo creo , como vos decis que ya lo probaste ,tal vez tenga algo mal yo, te adjunto el esquema con mi razonamiento escrito en el mismo , a ver que opinas ,igual tranqui con tiempo ,cuando puedas que hoy es domingo


----------



## papirrin (Sep 21, 2014)

> hice la simulacion en proteus pero no funciona como yo creo , como vos decis que ya lo probaste



¿ al generador del pusiste una señal cuadrada de 5V de amplitud?

yo tengo el proteus 8.1 SP1¿que version tienes?

aca pongo la modificacion que le hice de ultima hora:

```
#include <12F675.h>
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOCPD, NOPROTECT, NOMCLR, NOPUT, NOBROWNOUT, BANDGAP_HIGH, RESERVED
#use delay(clock=4000000) 
#bit t1_overflow=0x0C.0

int rpm=false;
const int FMax=50; //frecuencia de operacion en Hz
const int FMin=47; //frecuencia de corte  enHz
const int T_Retry=10; //tiempo de espera para reintentar activar campo en Seg 
const long Vmax=535; //Voltaje maximo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long VMin=489; //Voltaje minimo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024

int32 Freqcount(void){
 int cycles8, cycles;
 long freqc_high;
 long freqc_low;
 int32 freq;
   
 cycles8=0x00;
 cycles=0x00;
 freqc_high=0x00;
 t1_overflow=0;
 set_timer1(0);
 setup_timer_1(T1_External|T1_Div_By_1);
 while (cycles!=0xFF)
 {cycles8=0x00; 
  while (cycles8!=0xFF)
  {if (t1_overflow)             
   {t1_overflow=0;freqc_high++;} 
   else                                     
   {delay_cycles(0x05);}                       
   delay_cycles(0x1); 
   cycles8++;}
   delay_cycles(0x55);      
   cycles++;}
  delay_cycles(0x8D);   
  setup_timer_1(T1_Disabled);  
  if (t1_overflow) freqc_high++;
  freqc_low=get_timer1();     
  freq=make32(freqc_high,freqc_low);  
  return(freq);
}

void Turn_on(void)
{output_low(pin_a1);
 output_low(pin_a2);
 output_high(pin_a4);
 if (freqcount()>=FMax) RPM=true;
 else output_high(pin_a2);  
 output_low(pin_a4);
 output_float(pin_a1);}

void Turn_off(void)
{output_float(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a2);
 RPM=false;}

void main()
  {long VD;  
   long msec,sec;
   setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
   setup_adc(ADC_Clock_Div_2);
   setup_timer_0(RTCC_Internal|RTCC_Div_1);
   setup_comparator(NC_NC);
   setup_vref(false);
   set_tris_a(0b101001);
   set_adc_channel(0);
   output_low(pin_a4);
   output_high(pin_a2);
   output_float(pin_a1);
   while (true) 
   {if (RPM==true)
    {if (freqcount()<=FMin) {turn_off();sec=0; RPM=false;}
     VD=read_Adc();
     if (VD>=VMin&&VD<=VMax) output_low(pin_a1);
     else output_high(pin_a1);} 
    else if (sec!=0xFFFF)
    {delay_ms(1);
     msec++;
     if (msec>=0x03E7) {msec=0x00;sec++;} 
     if (sec>=T_Retry) {turn_on();sec=0x00;} 
     output_high(pin_a1);}   
    if (!input(pin_a3))
    {while(!input(pin_a3)) true;
     output_float(pin_a1);
     if (sec==0xFFFF&&RPM==false) sec=T_Retry; else sec=0xFFFF;
     if (RPM=true) turn_off();
     else if (sec!=0xFFFF) turn_on();}	
   }
  }
```


----------



## J2C (Sep 21, 2014)

Ariel37

 El 2N7000 lo *tenes conectado al revés* !!!!


 La conexión #1 (Source) va siempre a - (negativo) y la conexión #3 (Drenaje) debe ir hacia el lado + (positivo) con la resistencia más el led que has colocado.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hola papirrin ,si le puse una cuadrada de 5v y lo arme en el proteus 7.6 ,pero tambien tengo el 8.0 despues lo armo en este tambien y lo pruebo ,tenia razon juanka tenia el mosfet alreves, y talvez no tenia bien  calibrado RV4 que por lo que veo esta calibrado en 2.4v . Lo que me hace ahora la simulacion es que despues de detectar la frecuencia correcta manda el pulso al mosfet y el led que yo le puse para probar  me queda encendido   y como aqui esta el peligro, si el mosfet conduce por mucho tiempo la tension se dispara por eso me asuste, pero si es solo error de mi simulacion no pasa nada .Me gusto como resolviste que mande un pulso para comprobar la frecuencia y si es correcta que quede funcionando ,sos un genio papirrin nada mas que te topaste con uno que tiene la cabeza muy dura para aprender  pero ya voy a aprender ,que decirte.......... mil gracias por todo ,espero mañana poder comprar el pic y echarle mano
El tema de los tiempos me gustaria probarlo en la practica y despues ver si hay que ajustarlos y tengo que rever el ultimo programa por que solo lo compile para probarlo y hay que cambiar la frecuancia de corte no? Y me voy a ver una pelicula con mi mujer por que sino se me pudre todo ja ja !!! saludos y GRACIAS ...........................TOTALES !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 21, 2014)

> El tema de los tiempos me gustaria probarlo en la practica y despues ver si hay que ajustarlos y tengo que rever el ultimo programa por que solo lo compile para probarlo y hay que cambiar la frecuancia de corte no?



si, seria bueno que lo armes primero y veas los tiempos antes de conectarlo al generador, mas o menos como cuanto aguanta el pulso del diodo ese? para ir viendo si hay que corregir algo...

el codigo que sirve es el del ultimo del mensaje. el que esta en el comprimido es mas "viejito"


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 21, 2014)

El diodo ese debe estar como mucho 1segundo conectado lo hace muy rápido el inicio , lo mismo que en un pico de tensión por un consumo grande no alcanza a entrar nunca


----------



## papirrin (Sep 21, 2014)

aaahhh.... no entonces  es mucho menos lo que estaria conectado sin en el regulador, cerca de 2uS...

osea el programa lo que hace es que primero activa el regulador, ya activado despues entra el diodo 1uS mas tarde, al desactivarse si no esta en frecuencia desactiva el regulador y 1uS mas tarde desactiva el diodo.

creo que esta bien entonces de cualquier manera le doy una revisada a eso... 

bueno a ver pelis... XD


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 22, 2014)

Lo primero esta bien ,activa al regulador y despues al diodo pero yo creo que con 100ms por ejemplo y desactiva al diodo ,si esta en frecuencia listo ,el diodo ya esta desactivado y el osc de relajacion funcionando.
Y sino esta en frecuencia, lo mismo ,el diodo ya esta desactivado ,y ahora desactiva al regulador poniendo al osc de relajacion a masa .Osea el diodo solo es un pulso para que el regulador inicie y una vez que inicio no tiene que entrar mas ,nisiquiera en una caida  de tension por algun consumo, por que ya solo el regulador estabiliza la tension si necesidad del diodo y lo hace con mucha velocidad . Uy espero no confundirte, Cualquier cosa decime, por favor .


----------



## papirrin (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok... tienes razon....

bueno para no estar poniendo el codigo por cada cambio te paso nada mas el Hex y ya que funcione pongo el codigo....

EDITO: resubi el archivo porque estaba mal las frecuencias y no me fije. (tenia 100HZ)


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hola papirrin ,te hago unas preguntas ,vos sabes que estube  simulando este ultimo hex que me mandaste y lo que hace, es siempre lo mismo no importa en que frecuencia este ,se activa GP1 y GP2 por 10 segundos luego se apagan y enciende GP4 un instante  y se apaga ,y vuelve a repetir , pero cuando esta en frecuencia correcta deberia apagarse todo y solo quedar encendido el led verde , es como si quedara en un loop y no esta tomando en cuenta el valor de la frecuencia que se lee.Te subo el esquema con el que estoy probando ,que lo cambie de acuerdo a tu ultimo esquema en el que el mosfet tiene solo una resistencia de base que no distingo de que valor es ? y el preset para la tension de referencia ya no tiene la resist de 100k en serie con el cursor  ,que supongo que si el preset es de 100ohms como antes le tendre que agregar esta resistencia de 100k  , no? 
PD : ya consegui el PIC 
Si vos consideras que el .hex que me mandaste es el correcto lo grabo y lo pruebo , talvez tenga yo un error en la simulacion .


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hola papirrin ,te hago unas preguntas ,vos sabes que estube  simulando este ultimo hex que me mandaste y lo que hace, es siempre lo mismo no importa en que frecuencia este ,se activa GP1 y GP2 por 10 segundos luego se apagan y enciende GP4 un instante  y se apaga ,y vuelve a repetir , pero cuando esta en frecuencia correcta deberia apagarse todo y solo quedar encendido el led verde , es como si quedara en un loop y no esta tomando en cuenta el valor de la frecuencia que se lee.Te subo el esquema con el que estoy probando ,que lo cambie de acuerdo a tu ultimo esquema en el que el mosfet tiene solo una resistencia de base que no distingo de que valor es ? y el preset para la tension de referencia ya no tiene la resist de 100k en serie con el cursor  ,que supongo que si el preset es de 100ohms como antes le tendre que agregar esta resistencia de 100k  , no? 
PD : ya consegui el PIC 
Si vos consideras que el .hex que me mandaste es el correcto lo grabo y lo pruebo , talvez tenga yo un error en la simulacion .



Otra cosa puse el pic en el programador y me sale que osscal esta en 34b0 te subo una foto con la pantalla del programador ,si entro a set manually creo que  me deja cambiarlo pero no hice nada por las dudas


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 22, 2014)

El programa del post 201 me esta funcionando!!!! no se que paso antes pero ahora funciona.
Y el .hex ultimo tambien .solo me falta saber que hago con el osccal y lo grabo


----------



## papirrin (Sep 22, 2014)

Perdon por no contestar antes, pero tuve que salir fuera de la ciudad...

con respecto al pic, ya grabalo normal, a veces al grabarlo se pierde el OSCCAL y te pide que lo vuelvas a introducir, y lo pones en la ventana esa de SET OSCCAL..

ese OSCCAL es para que el Oscilador se ejecute a los 4MHZ exactos. 

bueno le seguimos recien lo armes en protoboard.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 23, 2014)

Creo que asi quedo bastante bien:


```
#include <12F675.h>
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOCPD, NOPROTECT, NOMCLR, NOPUT, NOBROWNOUT, BANDGAP_HIGH, RESERVED
#use delay(clock=4000000) 
#bit t1_overflow=0x0C.0

int rpm=false;
short Sleep_Mode;

const int FMax=50; //frecuencia de operacion en Hz
const int FMin=47; //frecuencia de corte  en Hz
const int T_Retry=10; //tiempo de espera para reintentar activar campo en Segundos
const long Vmax=535; //Voltaje maximo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long VMin=489; //Voltaje minimo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long T_Diode=300;   //Tiempo de activacion del Diodo antes de regulador en Milisegundos

int32 Freqcount(void){
 int cycles8, cycles;
 long freqc_high;
 long freqc_low;
 int32 freq;
   
 cycles8=0x00;
 cycles=0x00;
 freqc_high=0x00;
 t1_overflow=0;
 set_timer1(0);
 setup_timer_1(T1_External|T1_Div_By_1);
 while (cycles!=0xFF)
 {cycles8=0x00; 
  while (cycles8!=0xFF)
  {if (t1_overflow)             
   {t1_overflow=0;freqc_high++;} 
   else                                     
   {delay_cycles(0x05);}                       
   delay_cycles(0x1); 
   cycles8++;}
   delay_cycles(0x55);      
   cycles++;}
  delay_cycles(0x8D);   
  setup_timer_1(T1_Disabled);  
  if (t1_overflow) freqc_high++;
  freqc_low=get_timer1();     
  freq=make32(freqc_high,freqc_low);  
  return(freq);
}

void Turn_on(void)
{output_low(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a4);
 delay_ms(T_diode);  
 output_low(pin_a4);
 output_low(pin_a2);
 if (freqcount()>=FMax) RPM=true;
 else {RPM=false;output_high(pin_a2);output_high(pin_a1);}}

void Turn_off(void)
{output_high(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a2);
 RPM=false;}

 #int_RA
void RA_isr(void) 
{if (input(pin_a3)&&sleep_mode==true) sleep_mode=true;}
   

void main()
  {delay_ms(1000);
   long VD;  
   long msec,sec;
   setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
   setup_adc(ADC_Clock_Div_2);
   setup_timer_0(RTCC_Internal|RTCC_Div_1);
   setup_comparator(NC_NC);
   setup_vref(false);
   set_tris_a(0b101001);
   set_adc_channel(0);
   enable_interrupts(INT_RA3);     
   enable_interrupts(GLOBAL);     
   output_low(pin_a4);
   output_high(pin_a2);
   output_high(pin_a1);
   sleep_mode=false;  

     while (true) 
   {if (sleep_mode==true) sleep(); 
    if (RPM==true)
    {VD=read_Adc();
     if (VD>=VMin&&VD<=VMax) output_low(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);
     if (freqcount()<=FMin) {turn_off();sec=0;}} 
    else if (sleep_mode==false)
    {delay_ms(1);
     msec++;
     if (msec>=0x03E7) {msec=0x00;sec++;} 
     if (sec>=T_Retry) {turn_on();sec=0x00;}}   
    if (!input(pin_a3))
    {while(!input(pin_a3)) true;
     if (RPM==true) {turn_off();output_float(pin_a1);sleep_mode=true;}
     else
     if (sleep_mode==true) {sleep_mode=false;sec=T_Retry;} else {sleep_mode=true;output_float(pin_a1);}
     
     }	
   }
  }
```

le agrege que al estar en modo suspendido se "duerma" el pic para pasar de consumir 5mA a 140uA, lo que nos podria dar mas margen a hacer algo en caso de que se necesite poner una bateria...

¿ya siciste alguna prueba en lo real?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 23, 2014)

Justo acabo de armarlo en la protoboard y probarlo con leds y funciona ,lo que veo es que creo que es muy corto el tiempo del pulso que le damos al diodo para que inicie ,pero de todos modos quiero probarlo asi con el generador a ver que hace , hoy a la noche te cuento como me fue
Igual ahora que me pasaste el programa lo puedo modificar de aca const long T_Diode=300 y como siempre GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 23, 2014)

Recien vengo de hacer pruebas ,tube un error durante las pruebas que me di cuenta cuando me estaba yendo :cabezon: y es que en vez de tomar el positivo  que viene de los 17,5v del regulador y va al preset de 100r lo tome de los 5 v de la alimentacion del micro .de todos modos como dijimos hay que ajustar los tiempos .El circuito funciona pero no alcanza a iniciar al regulador habria que darle mas tiempo en alto al pin A4 (1000ms)para que alcance a iniciar el regulador  y que el pin A2 no encienda tan rapido por ejemplo :lo escribo en criollo ,ja ja 
mientras el pin A4 esta en alto ,el pin A2 esta en bajo ,cuando el pin A4 vuelve a bajo el pin A2 sigue bajo por 2 segundos mas ,por que cuando inicia el regulador tarda en llegar al voltaje,despues la respuesta es rapida pero al iniciarse no  y como A2 se pone en alto muy rapido(logicamente por que  detecta baja frecuencia), lo vuelve a cortar,pero habria que darle un poquito mas de tiempo,ya que el regulador viejito le cuesta llegar un poquito ja ja ja !!!.
La señal la tome del zener del regulador que salen 10v  pero arme un divisor resistivo para entrar con 5v. lo mismo sucede con el pin A0 ,no? no pueden entrar mas de 5V ?
La verdad es que entiendo muy poco el programa  y me da miedo cambiar algo mal ,pero si me decis donde muevo estos tiempos, asi no te molesto tanto mejor ,el del diodo lo veo pero lo otro todavia no


----------



## papirrin (Sep 23, 2014)

con lo del diodo prueba asi:

```
#include <12F675.h>
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOCPD, NOPROTECT, NOMCLR, NOPUT, NOBROWNOUT, BANDGAP_HIGH, RESERVED
#use delay(clock=4000000) 
#bit t1_overflow=0x0C.0

int rpm=false;
short Sleep_Mode;

const int FMax=50; //frecuencia de operacion en Hz
const int FMin=47; //frecuencia de corte  en Hz
const int T_Retry=10; //tiempo de espera para reintentar activar campo en Segundos
const long Vmax=535; //Voltaje maximo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long VMin=489; //Voltaje minimo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long T_Diode=1000;   //Tiempo de activacion del Diodo antes de regulador en Milisegundos

int32 Freqcount(void){
 int cycles8, cycles;
 long freqc_high;
 long freqc_low;
 int32 freq;
   
 cycles8=0x00;
 cycles=0x00;
 freqc_high=0x00;
 t1_overflow=0;
 set_timer1(0);
 setup_timer_1(T1_External|T1_Div_By_1);
 while (cycles!=0xFF)
 {cycles8=0x00; 
  while (cycles8!=0xFF)
  {if (t1_overflow)             
   {t1_overflow=0;freqc_high++;} 
   else                                     
   {delay_cycles(0x05);}                       
   delay_cycles(0x1); 
   cycles8++;}
   delay_cycles(0x55);      
   cycles++;}
  delay_cycles(0x8D);   
  setup_timer_1(T1_Disabled);  
  if (t1_overflow) freqc_high++;
  freqc_low=get_timer1();     
  freq=make32(freqc_high,freqc_low);  
  return(freq);
}

void Turn_on(void)
{output_low(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a4);
 output_low(pin_a2);
 delay_ms(T_diode);  
 output_low(pin_a4);
 if (freqcount()>=FMax) RPM=true;
 else {RPM=false;output_high(pin_a2);output_high(pin_a1);}}

void Turn_off(void)
{output_high(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a2);
 RPM=false;}

 #int_RA
void RA_isr(void) 
{if (input(pin_a3)&&sleep_mode==true) sleep_mode=true;}
   

void main()
  {delay_ms(1000);
   long VD;  
   long msec,sec;
   setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
   setup_adc(ADC_Clock_Div_2);
   setup_timer_0(RTCC_Internal|RTCC_Div_1);
   setup_comparator(NC_NC);
   setup_vref(false);
   set_tris_a(0b101001);
   set_adc_channel(0);
   enable_interrupts(INT_RA3);     
   enable_interrupts(GLOBAL);     
   output_low(pin_a4);
   output_high(pin_a2);
   output_high(pin_a1);
   sleep_mode=false;  

     while (true) 
   {if (sleep_mode==true) sleep(); 
    if (RPM==true)
    {VD=read_Adc();
     if (VD>=VMin&&VD<=VMax) output_low(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);
     if (freqcount()<=FMin) {turn_off();sec=0;}} 
    else if (sleep_mode==false)
    {delay_ms(1);
     msec++;
     if (msec>=0x03E7) {msec=0x00;sec++;} 
     if (sec>=T_Retry) {turn_on();sec=0x00;}}   
    if (!input(pin_a3))
    {while(!input(pin_a3)) true;
     if (RPM==true) {turn_off();output_float(pin_a1);sleep_mode=true;}
     else
     if (sleep_mode==true) {sleep_mode=false;sec=T_Retry;} else {sleep_mode=true;output_float(pin_a1);}
     
     }	
   }
  }
```

asi activa el campo con el diodo y casi al mismo tiempo entra el regulador, despues de 1000 milisegundos desactiva el campo y toma la muestra de la frecuencia.

por lo de la toma del la señal de la frecuencia no es necesario poner un divisor resistivo, ponlo como en el esquema, del zener a una resistencia de 100K y de ahi al pin del pic. el pic tiene un diodo clamp. que hace que baje a los 5V.

por otro lado al pin A0 de los 17.5V pasa lo mismo tiene proteccion, pero usa un potenciometro de 100K no de 100R, y antes de conectarlo mide el comun para que a los 220VAC te de 2.5v. 

en un momento te pongo un video para que veas que no pasa nada.

para mover los parametros le mueves aqui:

const int FMax=50; //frecuencia de operacion en Hz
const int FMin=47; //frecuencia de corte  en Hz
const int T_Retry=10; //tiempo de espera para reintentar activar campo en Segundos
const long Vmax=535; //Voltaje maximo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long VMin=489; //Voltaje minimo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long T_Diode=1000;   //Tiempo de activacion del Diodo antes de regulador en Milisegundos

el orden de encendido es aqui:

void Turn_on(void)
{output_low(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a4); enciende Diodo
 output_low(pin_a2); enciende oscilador de relajacion
 delay_ms(T_diode);  tiempo activado el diodo con el tiempo fijado en la constante T_diode
 output_low(pin_a4);apaga el diodo  
 if (freqcount()>=FMax) RPM=true; checa la frecuencia y si esta en frecuencia deja el oscilador activado
 else {RPM=false;output_high(pin_a2);output_high(pin_a1);}} si no esta en frecuencia apaga el oscilador


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 23, 2014)

Creo que seria asi  ????
void Turn_on(void)
{output_low(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a4);
 delay_ms(T_diode); //aca le aumentamos un poco subiendo  
 output_low(pin_a4);
 output_low(pin_a2);
 if (freqcount()>=FMax) RPM=true;
 else {RPM=false;*delay_ms(2000);*output_high(pin_a2);output_high(pin_a1);}}

Aaaa , recien veo el msj ,ok hago esas pruebas entonces ,Gracias !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 23, 2014)

No... dale una rechecada a mi ultimo mensaje.

eso que pusiste no sirve de nada puesto que lo que checa la frecuencia es la funcion freqcount() y como el delay lo pones despues pues no tiene caso, debe ser antes.



mira con respecto al del voltaje del RA0, y RA5...

Aqui esta el sustento teorico http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00521c.pdf, las entradas con diodos de proteccion pueden soportar un par de cientos de volts mientras se limite la corriente. 

Aqui el sustento practico:





si quieres algo mas de proteccion seria mejor poner un zener de 5.1V en lugar de  divisores resistivos.

para no estar hablando de dos cosas diferentes yo digo que conectes asi:



tanto resistencia como potenciometro son de 100K, o pueden se de mas kiloohms mientras no entre en conflicto con la capacitancia de la entrada del puerto, que creo recordar son de 5pF.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 23, 2014)

OK papirrin ,mañana vuelvo a probar con  todo lo que me dijiste  , muchas gracias por el video , lo del divisor lo hice por que no sabia lo de los diodos de proteccion ja ja !!! mañana te cuento como me fue , Saludos !!!!!!!


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 24, 2014)

Bueno cabo de hacer las pruebas y tube un problemita con el mosfet ,una vez que se le da el pulso este quedaba conduciendo y se disparaba la tensión así que hice una prueba lo coloque aparte del circuito y le coloque al gate  una resistencia a masa de 5 k aparte de la otra  que lleva para dar el pulso a positivo de 5v que era de 100r . Con el mosfet accionaba un relé que tenia el diodo por si no se aguantaba la corriente a la hora de iniciar ,solo para probar y así funciono pero cuando lo conecte al pic y dio el pulso para que inicie catabooom se quemo el pic ja ja .Que pudo haber pasado? Por que el mosfet  queda conduciendo una vez que se da el pulso ?use un 2n7000 y también un irf520 .tal vez z la resistencia que puse a masa era muy chica no ?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 24, 2014)

> .Que pudo haber pasado? Por que el mosfet queda conduciendo una vez que se da el pulso ?use un 2n7000 y también un irf520 .tal vez z la resistencia que puse a masa era muy chica no ?



La verdad cada vez me confunde mas como funcionan esos generadores...

 no me habia fijado en los mosfets pero el 2n7000 es de 60V y 115mA y el IRF520 es de 100V 9A, estan por debajo de lo que se requiere... ¿no son 220V y 6A? por eso no estoy seguro si es posible usar un MOSFET o un IGBT, por la corriente y el voltaje, pero dices que estas usando un rele asi que no le veo caso poner ninguno de esos. mas bien un transistor acorde al rele, pero desconozco sus datos.

ahora si se quemo el pic, hay algo que no estoy considerando con respecto al generador si es que se esta armando como en el esquema... quizas es muchisimo tiempo 1segundo, y en la salida de los diodos de RST levanta muchisisimo mas de 20V... si fue por el lado del Zener no me explico porque mandaria mas de 20v que es el voltaje.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 24, 2014)

El pic sigue funcionando ,lo unico que  no funciona es  el pin A4 que es el que le da el pulso al mosfet , quedo en estado alto permanente ,con lo cual descartaria lo del zener y lo de la salida de los diodos rst. Lo del rele lo use solo por seguridad ,para probar.Si queres mañana podria armar un video con el regulador en estado original y trato de explicar su funcionamiento.Disculpa si te estoy confundiendo


----------



## papirrin (Sep 24, 2014)

¿y como conectaste ese pin 4 cuando se quemo,podrias poner un esquema? quizas hay algo que no quedo bien, y quizas si nos conviene poner mejor un rele de unos 10A, ¿el que tenia de 220V de cuanto amperaje es? y ¿el que pusiste en esta prueba que caracteristicas tiene?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 24, 2014)

El rele que tiene el regulador original es de 220v 5a , y el que le puse yo para probar es de 12v 5a .Te adjunto el esquema ,asi lo arme .


----------



## papirrin (Sep 24, 2014)

Pues la resistencia de 5K no la necesita, la resistencia de 100R seria mejor una de 22R, le falta un diodo al rele asi:







pero no deberia haberse quemado el puerto a menos que no estuviera bien colocado el mosfet o este dañado.

pues no se que quieras hacer... podrias comprar otro PIC, y poner un transistor BJT, nada mas que necesitas decirme de cuanto es la resistencia de la bobina para asegurar que funcione y te pongo un esquema. deberia rondar sobre los 100R. mas o menos.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 24, 2014)

Pero claro ......... me olvide ese diodo, si, lo del pic no es problema, no son caros ,  Ahora mido la resist del rele y te digo


----------



## papirrin (Sep 24, 2014)

Oye y aprovechando que ese pic esta dañado, puedes poner el rele de 220V como el diseño original y ver si lo demas funciona bien, o sea el corte del oscilador de relajacion, la toma del frecuencia del zener y la toma del voltaje. ¿o ya lo probaste?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 24, 2014)

Si probe todo lo demas pero sin  el rele de 220 por que  lo tube que usar para otra cosa , pero si, era la idea . Mañana voy a comprar uno asi lo pruebo .Igual ya descubri el problema ,fui al taller a medir el rele de 12v y ahi lo vi , no lo podia creer ,que burrooooo, te lo muestro en un esquema asi te reis un poco.A veces tenes que dejar lo que estas haciendo si no sale ,tomar aire y volver a mirar es como que me encegestco,y lo peor es que en vez de esperar a resolverlo les subo el problema a uds ,en este caso a vos ,mil disculpas .
 La resist de la bobina del rele de 12 v es de 160R .Bueno de todos modos creo que lo vamos a tener que hacer con un rele ,NO?
PD perdon si todo funciona tal cual lo dijiste la señal del zener , el corte del oscilador y la referencia con el preset de 100k todo OK


----------



## papirrin (Sep 24, 2014)

> La resist de la bobina del rele de 12 v es de 160R .Bueno de todos modos creo que lo vamos a tener que hacer con un rele ,NO?


si mejor probamos eso del diodo con un rele, porque la verdad no estoy muy seguro de poner un MOSFET/IGBT ahi, se que se puede pero nunca he trabajado uno con tanto voltaje y asi de golpe.

si no es necesario que compres el rele de 220, no lo compres dale un pulso con el switch nada mas y ya vamos mas a la segura con el otro pic.¿o no se quemo?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 24, 2014)

A si eso ya lo hice y funciona perfecto ,solo tenia que esperar que el pic me habilite ,le habia puesto un led y cuando encendia yo le daba un pulso con la mano y funcionaba perfecto, una lastima ja ja , ya casi estaba..... hasta que lo arruiné...... ja ja!!!!!! , pero yo creo que con el rele y un bjt ya va a quedar .
Otro dato interesante que te queria pasar ,es que el generador solo con girar y sin alimentarlo ni con el regulador ni con nada ,genera en su salida una tension de remanencia de 2 a 7volt ,que es apartir de esto que se alimenta el regulador originalmente para su inicio.Lo pensaba para ver si se puede usar para alimentar el circuito del pic , el problema es que este voltaje por encontrarse a la salida del generador ,cuando el regulador lo excita se traduce a 220v entre fase y neutro,logicamente .No se si se podra hacer algo con esto ?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 24, 2014)

> pero yo creo que con el rele y un bjt ya va a quedar .


si, ponemos un BC548 y una resistencia de 1K al pic, y el diodo de proteccion en el relay.



> Otro dato interesante que te queria pasar ,es que el generador solo con girar y sin alimentarlo ni con el regulador ni con nada ,genera en su salida una tension de remanencia de 2 a 7volt ,que es apartir de esto que se alimenta el regulador originalmente para su inicio.Lo pensaba para ver si se puede usar para alimentar el circuito del pic , el problema es que este voltaje por encontrarse a la salida del generador ,cuando el regulador lo excita se traduce a 220v entre fase y neutro,logicamente .No se si se podra hacer algo con esto ?



 eso si me parece bastante peligroso... yo la verdad me inclino por usar una bateria de celular y comprar un cargador universal inlucluso con indicador de carga...





al estar prendido se carga la bateria y al estar apagado el generador alimenta al pic o no se algo asi....(obviamente sacarle el circuito para adaptarlo al chasis del regulador.)


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 24, 2014)

Si ,yo creo que es mas sencillo alimentarlo directamente con la bateria del diesel y se acabo el problema .Te comentaba lo anterior para que sepas como funcionaba ,y por si sabias para hacer algo con eso pero no hay problema  , yo tambien lo veia peligroso . Bueno listo mañana armo todo y despues subo un video asi te muestro como funciona


----------



## papirrin (Sep 24, 2014)

Okis, adelantandome un poco estoy haciendo la version 2.0 

si funciona eso del voltaje bien, estoy haciendo que al detectar los 220V se desactive el campo para que no este trabajando sobre tiempo, similar a lo que hacia el rele de 220V.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ja ja !!! Sos un grande, si estaría buenisimo


----------



## papirrin (Sep 24, 2014)

Aqui esta la version 2.0 pero esta la pruebas hasta que me digas si funciona la version 1.0, puesto que en esta se practicamente se controla por voltaje....

```
#include <12F675.h>
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOCPD, NOPROTECT, NOMCLR, NOPUT, NOBROWNOUT, BANDGAP_HIGH, RESERVED
#use delay(clock=4000000) 
#bit t1_overflow=0x0C.0
#bit Led=0x85.1

int RPM=false;
short Sleep_Mode;

const int  FMax=60;     //frecuencia maxima de corte en Hz
const int  FTyp=50;     //frecuencia tipica de operacion en Hz
const int  FMin=46;     //frecuencia minima de corte  en Hz
const int  T_Retry=10;  //tiempo de espera para reintentar activar campo en Segundos
const long Vmax=535;    //Voltaje maximo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long VMin=489;    //Voltaje minimo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long T_Auto=2000; //Tiempo de activacion del campo en automatico.

int32 Freqcount(void){
 int cycles8, cycles;
 long freqc_high;
 long freqc_low;
 int32 freq;
   
 cycles8=0x00;
 cycles=0x00;
 freqc_high=0x00;
 t1_overflow=0;
 set_timer1(0);
 setup_timer_1(T1_External|T1_Div_By_1);
 while (cycles!=0xFF)
 {cycles8=0x00; 
  while (cycles8!=0xFF)
  {if (t1_overflow)             
   {t1_overflow=0;freqc_high++;} 
   else                                     
   {delay_cycles(0x05);}                       
   delay_cycles(0x1); 
   cycles8++;}
   delay_cycles(0x55);      
   cycles++;}
  delay_cycles(0x8D);   
  setup_timer_1(T1_Disabled);  
  if (t1_overflow) freqc_high++;
  freqc_low=get_timer1();     
  freq=make32(freqc_high,freqc_low);  
  return(freq);
}

void Turn_On(long Time)
{int32 Frq;
 long VW=0;
 long To=0;  
 output_low(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a4);
 while (VW<=VMin&&To<=Time) 
 {VW=Read_Adc();
  delay_ms(1);
  To++;
  if (time==0xFFFF&&To>=999) {to=0;if (led==0) output_float(pin_a1); else output_low(pin_a1);}}
 if (To>=Time&&VW<=VMin)
 {output_low(pin_a4);
  output_high(pin_a1);}
 else   
 {output_low(pin_a2);
  output_low(pin_a4);
  frq= freqcount(); 
  if (frq>=FTyp-1&&frq<=FTyp+1) RPM=true;
  else {RPM=false;output_high(pin_a2);output_high(pin_a1);}}}

void Turn_off(void)
{output_high(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a2);
 RPM=false;}

#int_RA
void RA_isr(void) 
{if (input(pin_a3)&&sleep_mode==true) sleep_mode=true;}
 
void main()
  {delay_ms(500);
   long VD;  
   long msec,sec;
   long timer=0xFFFF;
     
   setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
   setup_adc(ADC_Clock_Div_2);
   setup_timer_0(RTCC_Internal|RTCC_Div_1);
   setup_comparator(NC_NC);
   setup_vref(false);
   set_tris_a(0b101001);
   set_adc_channel(0);
   enable_interrupts(INT_RA3);     
   enable_interrupts(GLOBAL);     
   output_low(pin_a4);
   output_high(pin_a2);
   output_high(pin_a1);
   sleep_mode=false;  
   sec=t_retry;
  while (true) 
   {if (sleep_mode==true) sleep(); 
    if (RPM==true)
    {VD=Read_Adc();
     if (VD>=VMin&&VD<=VMax) output_low(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);
     VD=freqcount();
     if (VD<=FMin||VD>=Fmax) {turn_off();sec=0;timer=T_Auto;}} 
    else if (sleep_mode==false)
    {delay_ms(1);
     msec++;
     if (msec>=0x03E7)
     {msec=0;sec++;if (led==0) output_float(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);} 
     if (sec>=T_Retry) {Turn_On(timer);sec=0;}}   
    if (!input(pin_a3))
    {while(!input(pin_a3)) true;
     if (RPM==true) {turn_off();output_float(pin_a1);sleep_mode=true;}
     else
     if (sleep_mode==true) {sleep_mode=false;sec=T_Retry;timer=0xFFFF;} else {sleep_mode=true;output_float(pin_a1);}
    }	
   }
  }
```

funciona asi:
1.-enciendes el pic y entra en modo "manual" activando el campo y mientras no llegue a los 220V parpadea el led verde, si llega a los 220V desactiva el campo y entra el regulador.
2.-si esta en frecuencia se mantiene activado el regulador.
3.-si no esta en frecuencia entra el modo automatico parpadeando el led rojo y checa cada equis tiempo segun se programe encendiendo led verde, si esta en voltaje y frecuencia se mantiene el regulador y el led verde.
4.-si se presiona el boton se desactiva el campo y entra el pic en modo "dormido" apagando ambos leds, si se presiona de nuevo entra en modo "manual" como paso 1.

P.D. si compras un nuevo pic no olvides leer primero el OSCCAL, cada pic tiene unvalor diferente.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 25, 2014)

Esta buenisima la idea !!!! de esta manera funcionaria casi como original y asi no queda el diodo conduciendo mas de lo debido .De todos modos ,si ,primero voy a probar la version 1.0 .Espero tenerte buenas noticias !!!!! gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hice la prueba y funciono  grande papirrin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tal vez tenga que probar ajustando el tiempo de conduccion del diodo haber si con menos tiempo alcanza a excitar igual pero funciona , sepan disculpar el video pero esta vez estaba solo y se me complicaba un poco para filmar y subir y bajar la vueltas del motor ,(chiste) es que tengo un sistema muy moderno para variar la vueltas del motor ,traido de la nasa y no lo entiendo mucho  . Bueno aca los dejo con el video ,que como no se como haces papirrin ,para que te salga el video aca en el foro les dejo el link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahdiucBMquc&feature=youtu.be .No creo que llegue hoy a hacer la prueba de la version 2.0 pero cuando la haga les comento Saludos !!!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 25, 2014)

Se me ocurre hacer la prueba anexa a ver que opinas...

el concepto es eliminar el rele y atacar directamente el SCR con el pic, quizas se necesite recalcular las resistencias del UJT.

el capacitor C6 lo puse para estabilizar (rizado) el voltaje que le llega al pic que quizas pueda ser de menor capacitancia.

anexo diagrama y codigo.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 25, 2014)

Me parece buenisima la idea ,ya que la idea de un pricipio fue eliminar el rele ,igual dejame chequear el diagrama haber si se me genera alguna duda.Te queria comentar :recien vuelvo del taller y segui haciendo pruebas y me hizo 2 cosas raras que no se si pude ser por la protoboard o que sera ,arranque el generador y cuando conecte el circuito comenzo a parpadear el rele a conectarse y desconectarse ,le corte la alimentacion y volvi a darle  y comenzo a funcionar bien, despues cuando el generador se pasaba de los 60hz se conectaba otra vez el rele lo que hacia entrar el diodo y que la tension se dispare , lo tengo filmado si queres despues lo subo , pero esto no deberia ocurrir nunca ,una vez que el regulador inicio el rele no puede entrar mas , por que en este caso a mi me hace un exceso de consumo y se me frena el generador pero en el caso de que al generador lo impulse un motor diesel , no lo va a frenar y se puede dañar  .Todo esto fue con la prueba de la version 1.0 ,pero te repito tal vez tenga que armarlo en una placa ya que sabemos que la protoboard puede hacer falsos contactos y quiza ese sea todo el problema



Aaaa lo que queres hacer es disparar el scr con el pic en vez de con el oscilador hasta que inicie  y asi eliminar el rele con el diodo no? si eso esta buenisimo .( Al esquema le falto el diodo de potencia que lleva a la salida del campo que es de 50 ampers )


----------



## papirrin (Sep 25, 2014)

> ( Al esquema le falto el diodo de potencia que lleva a la salida del campo que es de 50 ampers )



a cual diodo te refieres?, ¿ese donde va? si te refieres al que va con el rele ese en teoria no lo necesitaria puesto que lo arrancaria el SCR.



> Aaaa lo que queres hacer es disparar el scr con el pic en vez de con el oscilador hasta que inicie y asi eliminar el rele con el diodo no?



si esa seria la idea.

por lo del pic puede ser normal que haga cosas raras,hay que ponerlo en una tarjeta y en el pin de la alimentacion ponerle un capacitor de 1uF de tantalio, para evitar ruidos.

tambien por eso me agrada la idea de quitar el rele porque esos generan mucho ruido al pic, o necesitariamos ponerle una red Snubber.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 25, 2014)

Fijate en el esquema del post123 (pagina 7 ) el  diodo es el D6 que es de 50 ampers, y en el regulador original esta en el mismo disipador que el scr debajo de la tarjeta . Los diodos D7 y D9 son de 1A?
El circuito completo se podrá simular en el proteus ? Mañana voy a armar la tarjeta para eliminar las posibles fallas y probar la version 2.0 tambien. Y despues probar la 2.1 con los cambios en la tarjeta original,no? que te parece


----------



## papirrin (Sep 25, 2014)

> Fijate en el esquema del post123 (pagina 7 ) el diodo es el D6 que es de 50 ampers, y en el regulador original esta en el mismo disipador que el scr debajo de la tarjeta . Los diodos D7 y D9 son de 1A?



oooh si quite el diodo D6 para simular el circuito, y se me olvido ponerlo de nuevo...
los diodos D7 y D9 podriamos probar con un 1N4007, se supone que por ahi no pasan mas de 10mA. asi que si tienes uno mas pequeño no importa.



> El circuito completo se podrá simular en el proteus ?


si se puede simular de echo por eso puse una lampara en el esquema y quite el diodo, nada mas que los tiempos no son reales, es muchisimo mas lenta la simulacion.



> probar la version 2.0 tambien. Y despues probar la 2.1 con los cambios en la tarjeta original,no? que te parece


para probar en la realidad tienes que verificar que a los 220V, en el comun del potenciometro de 100K que  va al pic tenga un voltaje de 2.5V, porque sino nunca va a desactivar el campo. ¿si queda claro eso no?

Anexo el archivo de proteus 8.1 SP1 no se si te sirva..


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok si esta claro espero mañana poder probar todo


----------



## J2C (Sep 25, 2014)

Ariel

Cuando creas tener algo que funcione (como en este momento) deberías armarlo aunque sea en esas *plaquetas de tiras perforadas* pero la que son tiras no las de cuadraditos. La ProtoBoard llega un momento que te empieza a generar problemas cuando te acercas al diseño funcional.

El µControlador y el integrado lo colocas sobre un zócalo así lo puedes quitar y volver a colocar sin problemas y luego usarlo en el circuito final, el resto de los componentes lo sueldas con las conexiones un poco largas y luego los reciclas al igual que los integrados.

Esto es para evitar los falsos contactos y/ó ruidos que se generan en el medio que estas trabajando por vibraciones o ruidos eléctricos. Sobre todo ahora que estas muy avanzado con el circuito final a usar. Te quedara para el gran final realizar una buena plaqueta que hasta podrías usar _*esta idea*_ que encontré en la web.




Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: en las palabras resaltadas hay link's.-


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 25, 2014)

Muchas gracias Juanka por tus consejos ,me van a ser muy utiles ,ya estuve viendo los links .Gracias por interesarte en el tema y por la buena onda 
                                                          Saludos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 26, 2014)

Les queria mostrar las pruebas que hice hoy ,no tuve demasiado tiempo pero alcance a hacer la plaqueta (tarjeta),con lo que se eliminaron las posibles fallas. A La version 1.0 le baje el tiempo de conduccion del diodo a 1 segundoy quedo mejor, esta funciona bien, solo que se nota un pico brusco en el momento que se conecta el diodo, y despues el corte lo hace perfecto.Despues probe la version 2.0 ,la cual el inicio lo hace perfecto, ya que cuando detecta la tension correcta desactiva el diodo de una manera impecable ,aca no se nota el pico y queda igual que el regulador original, pero tenia un tema que muestro en el video , y es que a mas de 55 a 60 hz aprox me lo desconectaba ,le cambie la frecuencia max a 100hz pero me lo seguia haciendo y en el video se ve que conectó en un momento y quedo funcionando cuando la frecuencia estaba entre 47 y 50 hz ,calculo que será un tema de calibracion ? pero quiero que lo vean en el video.  Y la ultima version (2.1) no la pude probar pero estoy ansioso por hacerlo  ,espero mañana poder probarla .Los dejo con el video asi me cuentan que opinan https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJlzI7MEQlM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## papirrin (Sep 27, 2014)

Creo  que ya se que esta pasando... y creo que estoy mal porque todavia no me queda muy claro la secuencia de encendido.

una pregunta... ¿es posible que llegue a los 220V pero la frecuencia este por debajo de los 50Hz con el diodo activado?

me parece que ahi esta el error, llega a los 220V checa que este en frecuencia, pero de seguro estara en 30Hz, entonces desactiva el campo y entra en modo automatico, entonces se tiene que hacer que desactive el campo al llegar a los 220V pero esperar no se cuanto tiempo a que llegue a los 50Hz, creo que en eso estoy mal... pero el error al parecer es de codigo.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 27, 2014)

Claro es eso lo que hace ,de hecho es ese el problema de raiz , la idea de hacerle este corte de frecuencia ,es que este regulador siempre mantiene los 220 volt estables ,sin importarle la frecuencia y por eso es que se daña el campo del generador, cuando digo el campo me refiero al bobinado (en este caso estatico) del generador .El regulador le entrega una tension al campo el cual hace inducir una corriente en el rotor del generador por el cual salen los 220v entre fase y neutro y 380v entre fases . Cuando la frecuencia no es la correcta, el regulador como siempre va a mantener que a la salida haya 220v entre fase y neutro y 380v entre fases ,aumenta la tension de campo ,produciendo que el campo se dañe por exceso de consumo . Por eso es que la idea del inicio de la version 2.0 es la ideal ,ya que ni bien detecta los 220v desconecta al diodo dejando al regulador funcionando atraves de scr , que eso es lo que hace originalmente con el rele de 220v ,como el diodo esta colocado en el normal cerrado del rele , ni bien tiene la tension suficiente  para que el rele se accione ,se desconecta el diodo dejando funcionar al scr, espero haber sido claro y disculpame si te confundi en algun momento .Pero no dudes en preguntarme por favor .

PD: ya estamos cerca !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 27, 2014)

A ver si ahora si entendi bien y esta bien:

Version 2.11

```
#include <12F675.h>
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOCPD, NOPROTECT, NOMCLR, NOPUT, NOBROWNOUT, BANDGAP_HIGH, RESERVED
#use delay(clock=4000000) 
#bit Led=0x85.1

int RPM=false;
short Sleep_Mode;

const int  FMax=60;     //frecuencia maxima de corte en Hz
const int  FTyp=50;     //frecuencia tipica de operacion en Hz
const int  FMin=46;     //frecuencia minima de corte  en Hz
const int  T_Retry=30;  //tiempo de espera para reintentar activar campo en Segundos
const long Vmax=536;    //Voltaje maximo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long VMin=488;    //Voltaje minimo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long T_Auto=2; //Tiempo de activacion del campo antes de regulador en Segundos

long Freqcount(void)
{int cycles8, cycles;
 long freq;
 cycles8=0x00;
 cycles=0x00;
 set_timer1(0);
 setup_timer_1(T1_External|T1_Div_By_1);
 while (cycles!=0xFF)
 {cycles8=0x00; 
  while (cycles8!=0xFF)
  {delay_cycles(0x09); 
   cycles8++;}
   delay_cycles(0x55);      
   cycles++;}
  delay_cycles(0x8D);   
  setup_timer_1(T1_Disabled);  
  freq=get_timer1(); 
  return(freq);}

void Turn_On(long Time)
{long Frq=0;
 long VW=0;
 long TO=0;  
 output_low(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a4);
 while ((VW<=VMin||frq<=FTyp-1)&&TO<=Time) 
 {frq= freqcount(); 
  if (frq>=FTyp-1) RPM=true; 
  VW=Read_Adc();
  if (VW>=Vmin) {output_low(pin_a2);output_low(pin_a4);} 
  TO++;
  if (Time==0xFFFF)
  {TO=0;if (led==0) output_float(pin_a1); else output_low(pin_a1);}}
 if (TO>=Time)
 {output_low(pin_a4);output_high(pin_a1);output_high(pin_a2);}
}
void Turn_Off(void)
{output_high(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a2);
 RPM=false;}

#int_RA
void RA_isr(void) 
{if (input(pin_a3)&&sleep_mode==true) sleep_mode=true;}
 
void main(void)
 {delay_ms(200);
  long VD;  
  long msec,sec;
  long Timer=0xFFFF;
     
  setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
  setup_adc(ADC_Clock_Div_2);
  setup_timer_0(RTCC_Internal|RTCC_Div_1);
  setup_comparator(NC_NC);
  setup_vref(false);
  set_tris_a(0x29);
  set_adc_channel(0);
  enable_interrupts(Int_RA3);     
  enable_interrupts(Global);     
  output_low(pin_a4);
  output_high(pin_a2);
  output_high(pin_a1);
  sleep_mode=false;  
  sec=t_retry;
    
  while (true) 
   {if (sleep_mode==true) sleep(); 
    if (RPM==true)
    {VD=Read_Adc();
     if (VD>=VMin&&VD<=VMax) output_low(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);
     VD=freqcount();
     if (VD<=FMin||VD>=Fmax) {Turn_Off();sec=0;Timer=T_Auto;}} 
    else if (sleep_mode==false)
    {delay_ms(1);
     msec++;
     if (msec>=0x03E7)
     {msec=0;sec++;if (led==0) output_float(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);} 
     if (sec>=T_Retry) {Turn_On(Timer);sec=0;}}   
    if (!input(pin_a3))
    {while(!input(pin_a3)) true;
     if (RPM==true) {Turn_Off();output_float(pin_a1);sleep_mode=true;}
     else
     if (sleep_mode==true) {sleep_mode=false;sec=T_Retry;timer=0xFFFF;} else {sleep_mode=true;output_float(pin_a1);}
    }	
   }
  }
```

en la configuaracion:
const int  FMax=60;     //frecuencia maxima de corte en Hz
const int  FTyp=50;     //frecuencia tipica de operacion en Hz
const int  FMin=46;     //frecuencia minima de corte  en Hz
const int  T_Retry=30;  //tiempo de espera para reintentar activar campo en Segundos
const long Vmax=536;    //Voltaje maximo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long VMin=488;    //Voltaje minimo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long T_Auto=2; //Tiempo de activacion del campo o regulador en Segundos

el T_Auto es lo que va a mantener en segundos encendido el campo, para checar el voltaje y la Frecuencia, si en esos segundos no sucede ambos desactiva el vuelve a checar a los 30 segundos.  

tambien tenme paciencia con lo de la secuencia que todavia hay cosas que no me quedan 100% claras como la manera en que cambias la frecuencia del generador o porque se dispara tan rapido...

aqui video del funcionamiento del codigo V2.11


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yo creo ahora si va a quedar bien, por los tiempos no te preocupes por que eso lo tengo que ir probando .
Te cuento ,la frecuancia del generador la cambio subiendo y bajando las vueltas del mismo , cuando el generador se encuentra a 1500 rpm el generador esta a 50hz , pero aunque no este a 50hz, cuando se activa el regulador, el generador entrega rapidamente  los 220v .Y se dispara tan rapido por que cuando entra el diodo que es el que hace el inicio y que  en ese momento puentea al scr, no hay nada que lo controle dejando pasar toda la corriente que este pida ,hasta que sensa que hay 220v y se desconecta,y asi queda funcionando el regulador atravez del scr.Es por eso que si sensa que hay 220v y desconecta no hay pico de tension ,pero si queda conectado por mas tiempo se dispara .  Si queres puedo hacer un video con el funcionamiento del regulador como funciona originalmente. Desde ya mil gracias por todo , no se si pueda probar el circuito hoy pero voy a hacer todo lo posible para hacerlo .No se como agradecerte todo lo que has hecho papirrin ,mil gracias otra vez


----------



## papirrin (Sep 27, 2014)

creo que no me explique bien, lo que tengo duda es porque se dispara tan rapido la frecuencia no el voltaje, el voltaje si es logico que en cuanto entre el campo de volada sube a los 220.

si gustas lo que me gustaria ver en video es como cambias la frecuencia.... ¿aceleras el motor? o ¿tiene el generador un dispositivo? es que eso no lo he visto en ningun video...creo.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ahora te entedi .Si no hay problema despues te muestro , igual te cuento , el generador lo tengo acoplado a un motor electrico de 10 HP con una correa de goma ,el sistema es muy precario , por eso es que no es preciso es todo por oido, mas o menos lo escucho y lo veo y cuando levanta vueltas  aciono una termica que me corta el campo, por que si el circuito del pic me acciona el campo y no alcanzo a levantar vueltas me lo frena , entonces le hago levantar vueltas y despues enciendo el circuito , y ahora entiendo lo que me decis, quizas vos ves en el video que la frecuencia se dispara y en realidad es que el generador esta pasado de vueltas por ende pasado de frecuencia ,y cuando se acciona el campo se ve que el frecuencimetro se dispara pero en realidad es que esta pasado de vueltas y ademas cuando se acciona el campo comienza a hacer fuerza y me va bajando las vueltas solo . Pero esto es solo en las pruebas por que en la realidad ,al generador lo impulsa un motor diesel con un acelerador manual ,que se lleva a las vuelta , se traba y ya no se frena .despues te voy a subir tambien un video que filme en uno de los barcos que trabajo yo para que veas como son estos grupos armados


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 27, 2014)

Aqui les muestro en un cortito video, como son los grupos electrogenos que llevan algunos de los barcos de pesca de esta ciudad ,estos son barcos de unos 30 metros y llevan 2 de estos grupos, a parte de su motor principal (el que impulsa la helice ).Antes estos barcos usaban generadores como el que estoy usando para hacer las pruebas ,con el tiempo se fueron modernizano y estos los fueron sacando y se fueron armando grupos electrogenos portatiles ,en carros y usados para tareas dentro del puerto . El generador que se ve aqui (de celeste )no es como el generador que estoy haciendo las pruebas ni el regulador tampoco ,estos poseen un regulador de voltaje marca bazler que no se como  pero hace todo lo que yo quiero hacer con el otro pero bueno haciendo esto estoy aprendiendo muchas cosas y  quiza a futuro pueda hacer uno de estos . Saludos !!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIV8b7YoS_4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 28, 2014)

Disculpa me quedo una duda el código de la versión 2.1.1 es para usarlo con el circuito que ataca directamente al scr , o para que accione el relé con el diodo


----------



## papirrin (Sep 28, 2014)

> Disculpa me quedo una duda el código de la versión 2.1.1 es para usarlo con el circuito que ataca directamente al scr , o para que accione el relé con el diodo



en teoria seria igual con el rele que con el SCR, pero primero prueba con el rele.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 29, 2014)

Acabo de probar la version 2.1.1 y fue un exito !!!!!!!! .La probe con el rele y funciona perfecto , Luego hice la prueba sin el pic para probar que iniciara dandole el pulso al scr, atravez de los 2 diodos y la resist de 560R con 5 volt pero no accionaba, fui cambiando la resist y recien funciono con una de 220R .Queria preguntarte antes de conectarla al pic si con este valor de resist no hay problema de conectar al pic y hasta cuanto puedo bajar este  valor ya que no debe ser lo mismo darle 5 volt directos que de la salida del pic ?
A la noche subo el video con el funcionamiento


----------



## papirrin (Sep 29, 2014)

> preguntarte antes de conectarla al pic si con este valor de resist no hay problema de conectar al pic y hasta cuanto puedo bajar este valor ya que no debe ser lo mismo darle 5 volt directos que de la salida del pic ?



no deberia haber problema, en teoria esta dentro del parametro del pic,

5V-.7V/220R=19mA

el pic aguanta 25mA ya con una resistencia de 180R puede ser peligroso para el pic.

lo que si se me hace raro es que se necesite ese amperaje para polarizar el SCR, hay algo que me falta considerar dentro de sus parametros.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 29, 2014)

No se si te pueda dar algun dato mas ,el tiristor es de 25a 1200v pero aca no tengo el codigo para buscar su datasheet, en un rato hago la prueba con la de 220R y te cuento .


----------



## J2C (Sep 29, 2014)

.



Suelen ser duraznos los bichos esos y sus parientes para la excitación, sobre todo los de alta corriente Anodo~Katodo.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin (Sep 29, 2014)

Si son duritos entonces quizas convendría poner un transistor y dejar un poco descansado al pic,se me ocurre


----------



## J2C (Sep 29, 2014)

.


Con la identificación de dicho tiristor buscamos la datasheet y ahí realizas los cambios necesarios, no te adelantes aun Papirrin.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

 P.D.: No por mucho correr, llegaremos antes  .


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 29, 2014)

Ahí lo probe pero conectándolo al pic y no funciona ,probé hasta con una resist de 190R pero después de la resist tengo 1,2 V  .Sera poca tensión para accionar al gate ?habra que accionarlo a través de un transistor ?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 29, 2014)

> habra que accionarlo a través de un transistor ?



creoque mas que tension es corriente... 

si gustas probemos asi..deja poner un esquema



A ver si es asi...

Ver el archivo adjunto 118301


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 29, 2014)

Papirrin ,si es que subiste un esquema , no salio en el mensaje


----------



## papirrin (Sep 29, 2014)

va de nuevo yo si la veo pero no se que pasaria...


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 29, 2014)

OK Ahora si lo veo ,en el esquema veo un bc 548 Q4 que no se ve donde va conectado, pero ese no va no?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 29, 2014)

No, ese Q4 lo puse con un led amarillo como piloto, es el que se veia en el ultimo video y era para simular.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 29, 2014)

No , no me funciono ,lo probe sin el pic , medi en el mismo punto que antes y cuando le doy 5v a la resist de 10k base del bc 548 , en el punto que mido me hace un pico de 1,7V y cae a 0.8 v , y el tiristor no se dispara .Volvi a hacer  la primera prueba ,la que dibuje en el post #262 dando 5v directo a la resist , medi tambien cae a  1,4v aprox pero si dispara al tiristor .Volvi a hacer algo mal ???? ja ja ja . Ya hice el video donde muestro como hago girar al generador y la prueba de la version 2.1.1 funcionando pero con el rele ,en cuanto se suba al you tube la subo ,solo que tarda una eternidad en subierse
PD : el tiristor no tiene ningun codigo se ve que estan borrados ,mañana  voy a ir donde lo compre a ver si me dan los datos


----------



## papirrin (Sep 29, 2014)

> el tiristor no tiene ningun codigo se ve que estan borrados ,mañana voy a ir donde lo compre a ver si me dan los datos



si mejor buscamos su informacion para no ir tan a ciegas.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 29, 2014)

Aca va el video de esta mañana https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wQR2GMhoYM&feature=youtu.be 
En la primer prueba se ve que acciona y se frena pero es por que no habia levantado las suficientes revoluciones


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 30, 2014)

Aca tengo las caracteristicas del tiristor es 25RIA120M http://datasheetz.com/data/Discrete Semiconductor Products/SCRs/25RIA120-datasheetz.html
Estuve viendo el datasheet y creo que para hacer el disparo  necesita 2V y 60ma.
 A ver uds que opinan?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 30, 2014)

> A ver uds que opinan?



pues si.. 

probemos con estos calculos

RS=(Vin-Vgt)/Igt

RS=(5V-.7V-2V)/.06A=38R


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bueno ya hice las pruebas y funcionó , le tuve que cambiar el bc 558 por un bc327 por que con el primero no funcionaba , recien estuve viendo las hojas de datos y el 558 soporta una Ic de 10mA y el bc 327 una Ic de 80mA y como necesitabamos 60mA supongo que ese era el problema.Pero me quedó una duda  cuando hacia las pruebas, cuando recien arrancaba el motor y el pic hacia la primera comprobacion ,el generador se frenaba, por que con este tema que les mostre en el video anterior ,que patina la correa y no alcanza a subir a un regimen de vueltas en el que las correas ya no patinen,en este momento el pic no cortaba la excitacion me dejaba al scr conduciendo a fondo y si yo lo dejaba me frenaba el generador a cero ,asi que le cortaba la termica que le puse al campo, lo dejaba levantar vueltas y la accionaba .En el viedo que les subo ahora se ve en el inicio,esta posible falla, y digo posible por que tal vez sea el precario armado del generador con el motor ,pero fijense que el frrecuencimetro se va a fondo de escala para abajo y no corta, tube que cortarle la termica yo.Despues una vez que el generador esta a un regimen de vueltas aceptable ya funciona perfecto. Mi duda es no deberia cortar en ese momento ? o habra que bajarle el tiempo de conduccion del gate del scr que ahora es de 2 segundos y tal vez sea mucho ? Bueno no me quedo muy claro por que me hacia eso . De todos modos creo que ya estoy para armar una placa y hacer las pruebas definitivas y asi eliminar posibles fallas y dudas no ? 
Que les parece 
Les adjunto el esquema completo 


Video:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CroyrEg53ps&feature=youtu.be


----------



## papirrin (Sep 30, 2014)

> Bueno ya hice las pruebas y funcionó , le tuve que cambiar el bc 558 por un bc327 por que con el primero no funcionaba , recien estuve viendo las hojas de datos y el 558 soporta una Ic de 10mA y el bc 327 una Ic de 80mA y como necesitabamos 60mA supongo que ese era el problema.


El BC558 es de 100mA no de 10mA, en teoria deberia de funcionar bien...

tomando un hfe de 100 que se supone minimo tiene 110
son 
Rb=(Vin-vbe)/(Ic/100)
Rb=(5-.7)/(.06/100)
Rb=7K16

puse una Rb de 4k7 asi que deberia saturar bien, pero bueno si con un bc327 esta mejor.
si puedes y por no quedarnos con la duda podrias medir su Hfe con tu multimetro.



> Pero me quedó una duda  cuando hacia las pruebas, cuando recien arrancaba el motor y el pic hacia la primera comprobacion ,el generador se frenaba, por que con este tema que les mostre en el video anterior ,que patina la correa y no alcanza a subir a un regimen de vueltas en el que las correas ya no patinen,en este momento el pic no cortaba la excitacion me dejaba al scr conduciendo a fondo y si yo lo dejaba me frenaba el generador a cero ,asi que le cortaba la termica que le puse al campo, lo dejaba levantar vueltas y la accionaba .En el viedo que les subo ahora se ve en el inicio,esta posible falla, y digo posible por que tal vez sea el precario armado del generador con el motor ,pero fijense que el frrecuencimetro se va a fondo de escala para abajo y no corta, tube que cortarle la termica yo.Despues una vez que el generador esta a un regimen de vueltas aceptable ya funciona perfecto. Mi duda es no deberia cortar en ese momento ? o habra que bajarle el tiempo de conduccion del gate del scr que ahora es de 2 segundos y tal vez sea mucho ? Bueno no me quedo muy claro por que me hacia eso .



bueno creo que ahi tengo un error del concepto del inicio. viendo los videos creo que el inicio lo hice diferente..

es decir yop pensaba que se dejaba el campo funcionando desde que empezaba a arrancar el motor, pero veo que el campo lo activas cuando ya esta en revoluciones.

aqui te pongo para que inicie con el pulsador y empieza apagado el campo.

Version 2.1.2

```
include <12F675.h>
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOCPD, NOPROTECT, NOMCLR, NOPUT, NOBROWNOUT
#use delay(clock=4000000) 
#bit Led=0x85.1

int RPM=false;
short Sleep_Mode;

const int  FMax=60;     //frecuencia maxima de corte en Hz
const int  FTyp=50;     //frecuencia tipica de operacion en Hz
const int  FMin=46;     //frecuencia minima de corte  en Hz
const int  T_Retry=30;  //tiempo de espera para reintentar activar campo en Segundos
const long Vmax=536;    //Voltaje maximo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long VMin=488;    //Voltaje minimo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long T_Auto=2; //Tiempo de activacion del campo antes de regulador en Segundos

long Freqcount(void)
{int cycles8, cycles;
 long freq;
 cycles8=0x00;
 cycles=0x00;
 set_timer1(0);
 setup_timer_1(T1_External|T1_Div_By_1);
 while (cycles!=0xFF)
 {cycles8=0x00; 
  while (cycles8!=0xFF)
  {delay_cycles(0x09); 
   cycles8++;}
   delay_cycles(0x55);      
   cycles++;}
  delay_cycles(0x8D);   
  setup_timer_1(T1_Disabled);  
  freq=get_timer1(); 
  return(freq);}

void Turn_On(long Time)
{long Frq=0;
 long VW=0;
 long TO=0;  
 output_low(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a4);
 while ((VW<=VMin||frq<=FTyp-1)&&TO<=Time) 
 {frq= freqcount(); 
  if (frq>=FTyp-1) RPM=true; 
  VW=Read_Adc();
  if (VW>=Vmin) {output_low(pin_a2);output_low(pin_a4);} 
  TO++;
  if (Time==0xFFFF)
  {TO=0;if (led==0) output_float(pin_a1); else output_low(pin_a1);}}
 if (TO>=Time)
 {output_low(pin_a4);output_high(pin_a1);output_high(pin_a2);}}
 
void Turn_Off(void)
{output_high(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a2);
 RPM=false;}

#int_RA
void RA_isr(void) 
{if (input(pin_a3)&&sleep_mode==true) sleep_mode=true;}
 
void main(void)
 {long VD;  
  long msec,sec;
  long Timer=0xFFFF;
  
  delay_ms(200);   
  setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
  setup_adc(ADC_Clock_Div_2);
  setup_timer_0(RTCC_Internal|RTCC_Div_1);
  setup_comparator(NC_NC);
  setup_vref(false);
  set_tris_a(0x29);
  set_adc_channel(0);
  enable_interrupts(Int_RA3);     
  enable_interrupts(Global);     
  output_low(pin_a4);
  output_high(pin_a2);
  output_float(pin_a1);
  sleep_mode=true;  
  sec=0;
    
  while (true) 
   {if (sleep_mode==true) sleep(); 
    if (RPM==true)
    {VD=Read_Adc();
     if (VD>=VMin&&VD<=VMax) output_low(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);
     VD=freqcount();
     if (VD<=FMin||VD>=Fmax) {Turn_Off();sec=0;Timer=T_Auto;}} 
    else if (sleep_mode==false)
    {delay_ms(1);
     msec++;
     if (msec>=0x03E7)
     {msec=0;sec++;if (led==0) output_float(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);} 
     if (sec>=T_Retry) {Turn_On(Timer);sec=0;}}   
    if (!input(pin_a3))
    {while(!input(pin_a3)) true;
     if (RPM==true) {Turn_Off();output_float(pin_a1);sleep_mode=true;}
     else
     if (sleep_mode==true) {sleep_mode=false;sec=T_Retry;timer=0xFFFF;} else {sleep_mode=true;output_float(pin_a1);}
    }	
   }
  }
```

para iniciar el campo cuando este en revoluciones presionas el pulsador.
pero ya vamos mas cercas


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yo creo que no es necesario un pulsador, con darle 10 seg y ahi que haga la primera comprobacion estaria bien , ya que en el funcionamiento real tambien demoran en subir las vueltas.
Mañana le mido el hfe al bc 327 .
Ya casi estamos !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 30, 2014)

> Mañana le mido el hfe al bc 327



no el del BC558, el de el BC327 si debe tener un hfe mayor a 100, pero si quieres tambien lo mides para ver que esta pasando.



> Yo creo que no es necesario un pulsador, con darle 10 seg y ahi que haga la primera comprobacion estaria bien , ya que en el funcionamiento real tambien demoran en subir las vueltas.


 creo que ahi es donde estamos en diferentes canales 

yo lo que habia pensado es que tenga dos formas operacion, una "automatica" y una manual.

con el pulsador enciendes y apagas manualmente o sea prendes tu motor diesel esperas a que este funcionando a sus revoluciones y luego presionas el pulsador del pic y te vas.

si baja de revoluciones checa durante un tiempo si puede hacer la reconexion, sino puede entonces  llegas tu y lo apagas con el pulsador.

esa era el concepto que yo tenia, pero no se en la practica como sea.


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 30, 2014)

En la practica debe ser siempre automatico , lo que si tiene es una termica de proteccion para cortar el campo se enciende el diesel se suben las vueltas y se sube la termica , con lo que me acabo de dar cuenta es que asi esta bien como esta desde un principio ja ja !!! lo que si debe hacer el pic es chequear todo el tiempo osea nuca debe entrar en modo sleep , y por ahi si que comienze apagado por 10seg y desp empiece a chequear ........ se entiende ?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 30, 2014)

> En la practica debe ser siempre automatico , lo que si tiene es una termica de proteccion para cortar el campo se enciende el diesel se suben las vueltas y se sube la termica , con lo que me acabo de dar cuenta es que asi esta bien como esta desde un principio ja ja !!!



 o sea que a eso es necesitar de aprender en vano 

vale entonces deja modificar el codigo y en cuanto lo tenga lo subo. XD

¿entonces el pulsador se quita?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 30, 2014)

Si ja ja !!! . estaba pensando si lo podriamos usar para algo mas ......pero no se me ocurre, mejor lo quitamos . Estoy en un ámbito en este momento que no puedo pensar con claridad ja ja ja!!!! Lo quitamos y listo


----------



## papirrin (Sep 30, 2014)

Bueno y a todo esto.. cambiando un poco la perspectiva...

que no en lugar de checar la frecuencia en el campo, no seria mejor checar las vueltas de generador con un sensor tipo Hall, digo por aquello de que hay que estar activando el campo solo parqa checar si esta en frecuencia.

utilizando un sensor si esta en RPM se activa el campo si no no.. y tantan... ¿o  cual es la diferencia?


----------



## ariel 37 (Sep 30, 2014)

Si eso fue en lo primero que habia pensado ,hasta tenia un programa hecho para hacer un cuenta vueltas .Nosotros usamos bastante ese tipo de sensores,justamente para instalar los cuenta vueltas de los motores principales de los barcos, que son motores enormes , pero el desafio era tratar de imitar con este regulador a los reguladores de voltaje modernos ,que realmente no se si quiera si es que tienen corte de frecuencia o que, pero si el motor baja las vueltas este se desconecta,tambien en los barcos es distinto, por que lleva una llave termomagnetica con bobina de cero tension, que hace que se desconecte cuando la tension desciende de cierto valor ,por eso es que no se como funcionan estos reguladores ,lo cierto es que se desconectan,y en el caso de este regulador que estamos modificando nosotros ,aunque baje mucho las vueltas la tension no desciende ,siempre la mantiene ,a costas de quemarse el campo.En definitiva la idea era integrar todo en el mismo regulador y ahora que ya estamos tan cerca ,yo creo que con esas modificaciones en el programa ya estaria ,no? que te parece ?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 30, 2014)

pues ahora si que en eso me estas enseñando tu a mi XD, tu me dices que quieres que haga y lo hacemos, ahora estoy un poco cansado de la chamba pero mañana pongo el codigo como te entendi que debe ir.. y vamos para adelante...


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ya medi el hfe del bc558 y es 12 y el del bc327 es de 320 ,entonces aca estaba el problema no? con es hfe de12 para el bc558 me da una reist de base de 860 R .Y para el bc 327 me da 22k .Esta bien esto? si es asi tendria que cambiar la resist del bc 327  entonces por que lo estoy polarizando con una de 4k7 ahora


----------



## papirrin (Oct 1, 2014)

> Ya medi el hfe del bc558 y es 12 y el del bc327 es de 320 ,entonces aca estaba el problema no?



 si ahi esta el problema, 12 es bajisimo se supone que como minimo tendria que tener 100...


> Esta bien esto? si es asi tendria que cambiar la resist del bc 327 entonces por que lo estoy polarizando con una de 4k7 ahora


si esta saturando bien asi dejala o pon una de 10K, lo unico que pasa es que este consumiendo unos pocos miliamperios de a gratis...

ya ando con lo del codigo al rato lo subo a ver si ahora si le atino


----------



## papirrin (Oct 1, 2014)

Pues A ver si ahora si:


```
#include <12F675.h>
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOCPD, NOPROTECT, NOMCLR, NOPUT, NOBROWNOUT
#use delay(clock=4000000) 
#bit Led=0x85.1

int RPM=false;

const int  FMax=60;     //frecuencia maxima de corte en Hz
const int  FTyp=50;     //frecuencia tipica de operacion en Hz
const int  FMin=46;     //frecuencia minima de corte  en Hz
const int  T_Retry=2;  //tiempo de espera para reintentar activar campo en Segundos
const long Vmax=536;    //Voltaje maximo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long VMin=488;    //Voltaje minimo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long T_Auto=500;  // tiempo que mantiene el campo activo en milisegundos

long Freqcount(void)
{int cycles8, cycles;
 long freq;
 cycles8=0x00;
 cycles=0x00;
 set_timer1(0);
 setup_timer_1(T1_External|T1_Div_By_1);
 while (cycles!=0xFF)
 {cycles8=0x00; 
  while (cycles8!=0xFF)
  {delay_cycles(0x09); 
   cycles8++;}
   delay_cycles(0x55);      
   cycles++;}
  delay_cycles(0x8D);   
  setup_timer_1(T1_Disabled);  
  freq=get_timer1(); 
  return(freq);}

void Turn_On()
{long Frq=0;
 long VW=0;
 long TO=0;  
 output_low(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a4);
 while (RPM==False&&TO<=T_Auto) 
 {VW=Read_Adc();
  if (VW>=Vmin)
  {output_low(pin_a2);output_low(pin_a4); 
   frq= freqcount(); 
   if (frq>=FTyp-1) RPM=true;
   TO=TO+1000;}
  delay_ms(1);
  TO++;}
  if (RPM==false)
  {output_low(pin_a4);output_high(pin_a1);output_high(pin_a2);}
 }
void Turn_Off(void)
{output_high(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a2);
 RPM=false;}
 
void main(void)
 {long VD;  
  long msec=0;
  int  sec=0;
 
  setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
  setup_adc(ADC_Clock_Div_2);
  setup_timer_0(RTCC_Internal|RTCC_Div_1);
  setup_comparator(NC_NC);
  setup_vref(false);
  set_tris_a(0x29);
  set_adc_channel(0);
  output_low(pin_a4);
  output_high(pin_a2);
  output_low(pin_a1);

  delay_ms(10000); //este es el retardo de inicio al encender el pic en milisegundos(10Seg)
    
  while (true) 
   {if (RPM==true)
    {VD=Read_Adc();
     if (VD>=VMin&&VD<=VMax) output_low(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);
     VD=freqcount();
     if (VD<=FMin||VD>=Fmax) {Turn_Off();sec=0;}} 
    else 
    {delay_ms(1);
     msec++;
     if (msec>=0x03E7)
     {msec=0;sec++;if (led==0) output_float(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);} 
     if (sec>=T_Retry) {Turn_On();sec=0;}}   
   }
  }
```

este no tiene nada de sleep ni apagado ni pulsado.

enciendes el pic y tiene un retardo de 10segundos con un delay_ms, de ahi en adelante va a checar cada  2 segundos (T_retry) y va a tener el campo activado para la muestra de frecuencia por 500mS  (T_Auto)

p.d. quedamos que esos valores los ajustas a como mejor convenga.


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 1, 2014)

Como siempre un genio papirrin  muchas gracias !!!!! si , no te preocupes que los tiempos los ajusto segun las pruebas que vaya haciendo ,si el otro ya casi estaba, seguro que esta va a andar bien.El problema lo tuve yo que no te supe guiar bien en lo que queria.
 Estaba haciendo unos graficos a mano para ver como acomodaba la tarjeta , pero hoy trabaje mucho y ya tengo la cabeza quemada  ,asi que voy a grabar el pic y el resto paso todo para mañana.Mil gracias por tu dedicacion!!!!! ,Mañana te cuento como fue.
                                                     Saludos !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ahora siiiiii !!!!!!!!!!! .Ya vengo diciendo que funciona bien hace bastante ,pero la realidad es que con cada cambio funciona cada vez mejor estoy re contento con los logros  ,Muchas gracias papirrin !!!!! pero vos sabes que yo siempre tengo un PERO  y ahora me entro otra duda  , pensaba en el caso que si hay un pico brusco por un consumo excesivo ,como es el caso del arranque de un motor ,en este caso el diesel baja las vueltas un segundo y como la respuesta del pic es tan rapida me va a desconectar el regulador  ,entonces pensaba que tal vez habria que darle un retardo que con un segundo estaria bien, para que no se desconecte tan rapido  ,lo que me pone en duda es que a la hora de tomar las muestras tambien va a hacer lo mismo no? O se podria hacer que este retardo entre una vez que ya esta el regulador funcionando por ,por ejemplo 10 segundos ,este tiempo ya nos da la pauta de que  esta funcionando en la frecuencia correcta  y que algo ha hecho bajar y subir las vueltas de golpe sin que se desconecte,disculpame tantos cambios es que a medida que vamos avanzando yo tambien voy descubriendo cosas sobre como deberia funcionar .
Otro punto que se me ocurrió , es ,como te comente en otro post ,el generador cuando esta girando sin excitacion (sin regulador), el mismo, genera una corriente de remanencia en su salida, que va de 2 a 7 volts aprox y pensaba si talvez se pueda sensar la frecuencia desde este punto no haria falta ir tomando pruebas ,ya estariamos leyendo frecuencia sin tener que activar el regulador ,pero el tema aca es que en este punto ,cuando se excita se va a 220v y lo que no se ,es como habria que hacer para entrar al micro con esta amplitud , ya que primero tenes una señal con 2 v y despues con 220v  se podrá?
Te dejo con el video del dia ja ja !!!! ahora de la manera que quedo ,arranco el motor alimento el pic y dejo habilitado el campo y funciona solo ,fijate el video ,no toco nada hace todo solo  



Pd :le cambie un poco los tiempos y los limites de la frecuencia


----------



## papirrin (Oct 2, 2014)

> pero vos sabes que yo siempre tengo un PERO  y ahora me entro otra duda  , pensaba en el caso que si hay un pico brusco por un consumo excesivo ,como es el caso del arranque de un motor ,en este caso el diesel baja las vueltas un segundo y como la respuesta del pic es tan rapida me va a desconectar el regulador  ,entonces pensaba que tal vez habria que darle un retardo que con un segundo estaria bien, para que no se desconecte tan rapido ,lo que me pone en duda es que a la hora de tomar las muestras tambien va a hacer lo mismo no? O se podria hacer que este retardo entre una vez que ya esta el regulador funcionando por ,por ejemplo 10 segundos ,este tiempo ya nos da la pauta de que esta funcionando en la frecuencia correcta y que algo ha hecho bajar y subir las vueltas de golpe sin que se desconecte,disculpame tantos cambios es que a medida que vamos avanzando yo tambien voy descubriendo cosas sobre como deberia funcionar .



creo que si te entendi mas o menos, o me perdi un poco, o sea lo que dices es que si baja de las revoluciones por ejemplo 45, espere un sgundo, vuelva a chechar las revoluciones y si de todos modos esta bajo se desconecte...si no que siga conectado.. ¿es asi?

es que la verdad ahi solo trato de imaginar como deberia estar funcionando XD.




> Otro punto que se me ocurrió , es ,como te comente en otro post ,el generador cuando esta girando sin excitacion (sin regulador), el mismo, genera una corriente de remanencia en su salida, que va de 2 a 7 volts aprox y pensaba si talvez se pueda sensar la frecuencia desde este punto no haria falta ir tomando pruebas ,ya estariamos leyendo frecuencia sin tener que activar el regulador ,pero el tema aca es que en este punto ,cuando se excita se va a 220v y lo que no se ,es como habria que hacer para entrar al micro con esta amplitud , ya que primero tenes una señal con 2 v y despues con 220v  se podrá?



la verdad no tengo idea si se pueda, hay  de 2 a 7 volts pero ¿cuantos Amperios?, ¿se alcanzara a encender un led?


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 2, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> si baja de las revoluciones por ejemplo 45, espere un sgundo, vuelva a chechar las revoluciones y si de todos modos esta bajo se desconecte...si no que siga conectado.. ¿es asi?



Si ,tal cual lo que dijiste, si baja las rpm ,en vez de cortar al instante ,primero chequea durante 1 segundo y si sigue bajo ahi hace el corte ,si no sigue conectado 




papirrin dijo:


> la verdad no tengo idea si se pueda, hay  de 2 a 7 volts pero ¿cuantos Amperios?, ¿se alcanzara a encender un led?



No se cuantos amperios, pero mañana voy a probar si enciende un led  o que corriente tenemos ahi .


----------



## papirrin (Oct 2, 2014)

> pero mañana voy a probar si enciende un led



bueno eso del led no es literal, me refiero a que si genera un poco de corriente aunque sea para encender un led. no se si tengas un miliamperimetro de alterna(aparato/tester u lo que sea que pueda medir miliamperios en alterna) , o podrias medir cuanta corriente pasa por las resistencias de 10K o de algun punto de esos.


----------



## J2C (Oct 2, 2014)

Ariel37



ariel 37 dijo:


> pero la realidad es que con cada cambio funciona cada vez mejor estoy re contento con los logros  ,Muchas gracias papirrin !!!!! .....


No se por que pero me parece que al Papirrin mas que las gracias deberías mandarle un camión de birras !!!!




Si bien ahora dices que funciona como corresponde (dejo de lado las modificaciones futuras), creo que deberías armar algo con las dos plaquetas que muestras en el video y probarlo realmente con el Motor Diesel.


Por que digo eso?, por que definitiva el funcionamiento real va a ser levemente diferente al actual que tu realizas con el segundo motor y las dos poleas.
Incluso creo que deberías poner térmicas para eventualmente cortar la excitación y no llevarte puesto el campo de otro generador. 


Espero que entiendas a que me refiero, ya que han avanzado muchísimo y me parece que bien vale una prueba real.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin (Oct 2, 2014)

> Si bien ahora dices que funciona como corresponde (dejo de lado las modificaciones futuras), creo que deberías armar algo con las dos plaquetas que muestras en el video y probarlo realmente con el Motor Diesel.
> 
> 
> Por que digo eso?, por que definitiva el funcionamiento real va a ser levemente diferente al actual que tu realizas con el segundo motor y las dos poleas.
> Incluso creo que deberías poner térmicas para eventualmente cortar la excitación y no llevarte puesto el campo de otro generador.



pues si, eso es muy cierto, y ademas tomar otras precauciones como meter los circuitos en una cajita metalica , encender algun taladro cerca del circuito para ver si se tiene que inmunizar y cosas asi.


----------



## J2C (Oct 2, 2014)

.


Lo dije con la mejor intención, por que realmente se ha avanzado muchísimo y si le siguen agregando cosas.


Capaz que al hacer la prueba final (funciono bien como esta probando) con el Diesel no anda para atrás ni para adelante; y en ese punto uno se replantea donde se equivoco.


El trabajo en sociedad de ambos me parece *EXCELENTE*      .




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin (Oct 2, 2014)

en este la constante OF, se van a poner los segundos maximos que puede estar fuera de frecuencia antes de cortar.

```
#include <12F675.h>
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOCPD, NOPROTECT, NOMCLR, NOPUT, NOBROWNOUT
#use delay(clock=4000000) 
#bit Led=0x85.1

int RPM=false;

const int  FMax=60;     //frecuencia maxima de corte en Hz
const int  FTyp=50;     //frecuencia tipica de operacion en Hz
const int  FMin=46;     //frecuencia minima de corte  en Hz
const int  T_Retry=2;   //tiempo de espera para reintentar activar campo en Segundos
const long Vmax=536;    //Voltaje maximo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long VMin=488;    //Voltaje minimo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long T_Auto=500;  // tiempo que mantiene el campo activo en milisegundos
[COLOR="Red"]const int  OF=2;        // segundos fuera de frecuencia[/COLOR]

long Freqcount(void)
{int cycles8, cycles;
 long freq;
 cycles8=0x00;
 cycles=0x00;
 set_timer1(0);
 setup_timer_1(T1_External|T1_Div_By_1);
 while (cycles!=0xFF)
 {cycles8=0x00; 
  while (cycles8!=0xFF)
  {delay_cycles(0x09); 
   cycles8++;}
   delay_cycles(0x55);      
   cycles++;}
  delay_cycles(0x8D);   
  setup_timer_1(T1_Disabled);  
  freq=get_timer1(); 
  return(freq);}

void Turn_On()
{long Frq=0;
 long VW=0;
 long TO=0;  
 output_low(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a4);
 while (RPM==False&&TO<=T_Auto) 
 {VW=Read_Adc();
  if (VW>=Vmin)
  {output_low(pin_a2);output_low(pin_a4); 
   frq= freqcount(); 
   if (frq>=FTyp-1) RPM=true;
   TO=TO+1000;}
  delay_ms(1);
  TO++;}
  if (RPM==false)
  {output_low(pin_a4);output_high(pin_a1);output_high(pin_a2);}
 }
void Turn_Off(void)
{output_high(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a2);
 RPM=false;}
 
void main(void)
 {long VD;  
  long msec=0;
  int  sec=0;
  int COF=0;
  setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
  setup_adc(ADC_Clock_Div_2);
  setup_timer_0(RTCC_Internal|RTCC_Div_1);
  setup_comparator(NC_NC);
  setup_vref(false);
  set_tris_a(0x29);
  set_adc_channel(0);
  output_low(pin_a4);
  output_high(pin_a2);
  output_low(pin_a1);

  delay_ms(10000); //este es el retardo de inicio al encender el pic en milisegundos 
    
  while (true) 
   {if (RPM==true)
    {VD=Read_Adc();
     if (VD>=VMin&&VD<=VMax) output_low(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);
     VD=freqcount();
     if (VD<=FMin||VD>=FMax) COF++; else COF=0;
     if (COF>=OF) {Turn_Off();sec=0;COF=0;}} 
    else 
    {delay_ms(1);
     msec++;
     if (msec>=0x03E7)
     {msec=0;sec++;if (led==0) output_float(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);} 
     if (sec>=T_Retry) {Turn_On();sec=0;}}   
   }
  }
```


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 3, 2014)

Disculpen que ayer no pude responder pero tube que salir.Bueno en principio Juanka te queria agradecer tus consejos que siempre me fueron muy utiles y acertados y gracias por seguir el tema  ,te cuento que lo de las termicas ya esta contemplado , de hecho siempre le pongo una tripolar para las fases y una bipolar para el campo.Las pruebas que le estoy haciendo en el taller son mas extremas que en la realidad ,en cuanto a las variaciones de vueltas ,ya que con un diesel se mantiene un regimen estable de rpm y las variaciones son minimas , igual soy conciente que pueden surgir inconvenientes pero hasta que no tenga la oportunidad de probarlo no lo sabré,  en este momento no tengo ningun grupo cerca ,pero en cuanto aparezca uno no lo dudes que lo voy a probar y lo voy a filmar para que lo vean.Creo que ese sera el premio final !!!!!.
Lo de papirrin ,claro que merece un camion lleno de birras y mucho mas ja ja !!! pero este tipo de acciones desinteresadas que uno tiene para ayudar a otro siempre tienen devolucion y quizas no sea en este plano, nisiquiera tal vez de mi parte (ojala si pueda alguna vez ),pero se que todo vuelve cuando no hay intereses de por medio ,yo practico surf hace muchos años y eh enseñado a mucha gente a hacerlo ,siempre me han dicho que deberia cobrarlo pero no me nace hacerlo ,hoy las personas a los que les eh enseñado me lo agradecen todo el tiempo y ese es mi premio.Tal vez la devolucion haya sido que hoy a la hora de interesarme con la electronica ,hayan aparecido uds para ayudarme y asi continuara el ciclo .
Bueno bueno ,basta de filosofia que me voy por las ramas 
Muchas gracias papirrin por el codigo otra vez  y si te entedi lo de medir la corriente de remanencia y lo de poner el circuito en una caja y probarlo con ruidos como el taladro . En cuanto lo pruebe les cuento 
Mil gracias a todos son muy amables


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 3, 2014)

Funciono el codigo nuevamente !!!!!!!!!!! asi que re contento . Estuve haciendo pruebas para ver si podemos tomar la señal para sensar la frecuencia desde otro punto ,sin tener que estar tomando pruebas  e hice un video para mostrarles.Hice girar el generador sin alimentacion al campo (sin regulador ) Le puse una lampara de 12v 5watt entre fase y neutro y encendia y midiendo con el tester me daba una tension de 5 v ,la lampara tenia una resistencia de 2,7 ohms lo que me da que en ese momento la atravesaba una corriente de 1,85 A .Logicamente si alimentamos el campo ,en este punto donde estamos midiendo vamos a tener 220v .La duda es si le pudieramos poner una resistencia que nos permita sensar la frecuencia cuando tiene 2 volt y cuando este voltaje se va a 220v tambien ,sin dañar al micro.La verdad es que como lo que queremos tomar es una señal me confunde bastante de donde deberia tomarla
A tambien probe el tema de los ruidos y le encendi unas maquinas al lado del micro y no paso nada siguió funcionando perfectamente 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtpgSzH9atY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## papirrin (Oct 3, 2014)

pues que bien que si funciona, si da gusto XD.



> .La duda es si le pudieramos poner una resistencia que nos permita sensar la frecuencia cuando tiene 2 volt y cuando este voltaje se va a 220v tambien ,sin dañar al micro.La verdad es que como lo que queremos tomar es una señal me confunde bastante de donde deberia tomarla




no se que podria ser mejor XD, pero es muy probable que si se pueda aprovechando las resistencias de 10K, deja hacer algunos calculos y platicarlo con la almohada, nunca he echo algo asi.


----------



## J2C (Oct 3, 2014)

ariel 37 dijo:


> Funciono el codigo nuevamente !!!!!!!!!!! asi que re contento .....


Y ya no me caben dudas que llegamos a 






DAYAANNA !!!!


Saludos, JuanKa.-​ P.D.: Perdón por el OFF TOPIC  !!!​


----------



## papirrin (Oct 4, 2014)

> .La duda es si le pudieramos poner una resistencia que nos permita sensar la frecuencia cuando tiene 2 volt y cuando este voltaje se va a 220v tambien ,sin dañar al micro.La verdad es que como lo que queremos tomar es una señal me confunde bastante de donde deberia tomarla



pues se me ocurre proba asi...



se supone que el zener puede de mas de 1mW.

la resistencia de 5k1 de 1/4W y la de 200K de 1/2 W

el codigo para probar si funciona seria este:


```
#include <12F675.h>
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOCPD, NOPROTECT, NOMCLR, NOPUT, NOBROWNOUT
#use delay(clock=4000000) 
#bit Led=0x85.1

long Freqcount(void)
{int cycles8, cycles;
 long freq;
 cycles8=0x00;
 cycles=0x00;
 set_timer1(0);
 setup_timer_1(T1_External|T1_Div_By_1);
 while (cycles!=0xFF)
 {cycles8=0x00; 
  while (cycles8!=0xFF)
  {delay_cycles(0x09); 
   cycles8++;}
   delay_cycles(0x55);      
   cycles++;}
  delay_cycles(0x8D);   
  setup_timer_1(T1_Disabled);  
  freq=get_timer1(); 
  return(freq);}

 
void main(void)
 {long VD;  
    
  setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
  setup_adc(ADC_Clock_Div_2);
  setup_timer_0(RTCC_Internal|RTCC_Div_1);
  setup_comparator(NC_NC);
  setup_vref(false);
  set_tris_a(0x29);
  set_adc_channel(0);
  enable_interrupts(Int_RA3);     
  enable_interrupts(Global);    
  output_low(pin_a4);
  output_high(pin_a2);
  output_float(pin_a1);
    
  while (true) 
   {
     VD=freqcount();
     if (VD>=20) output_low(pin_a1); else output_float(pin_a1);
     delay_ms(200);	
    }	
  }
```

si al estar girando el generador prende el led Verde con el voltaje remanente puede que funcione.

no va a prender el campo ni nada, solo va a checar que si pasa de 20Hz enciende el led verde, si no enciende es que no detecta la señal.

en el simulador funciona.


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok papirrin una vez mas impecable lo suyo en cuanto lo arme te paso el reporte. MIL Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 4, 2014)

Acabo de hacer la prueba pero no lo detecta ,siempre queda prendido el led rojo , en el punto donde se unen la resist de 200k con el zener tenia 1,8vca . La resist de 5k1 como no tenia le puse una de 5k5 y despues probe bajar un poco la de 200k pero no funcionó


----------



## papirrin (Oct 4, 2014)

> ,siempre queda prendido el led rojo



¿¿¿El led rojo??? ¿le cargaste el ultimo codigo que puse al pic?


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 4, 2014)

Si si claro ,y viendo el programa entiendo que no se deberia haber prendido ya que si no detecta frec queda en float ,no? el circuito lo tengo conectado como antes, solo le cambie la resist de 100k por la de 5k5 que va del pinA5 al punto donde se une el zener con la de 200k estos dos ultimos los arme en la protoboard  ,y cambie la señal que antes tomaba del zener del regulador y la conecte en la fase ,sera que tengo que desconectar todo y solo dejar la señal y el neutro ?
PD queres que pruebe volver a cargar el programa?
En la simulacion a mi tambien me funciona


----------



## papirrin (Oct 4, 2014)

> Si si claro ,y viendo el programa entiendo que no se deberia haber prendido ya que si no detecta frec queda en float ,no?


si queda en float y deberia quedarse apagado si no detecta señal.
segun yo deberia ponerse verde pero quizas esten intercambiados los leds.



> el circuito lo tengo conectado como antes, solo le cambie la resist de 100k por la de 5k5 que va del pinA5 al punto donde se une el zener con la de 200k estos dos ultimos los arme en la protoboard ,y cambie la señal que antes tomaba del zener del regulador y la conecte en la fase ,sera que tengo que desconectar todo y solo dejar la señal y el neutro ?


no, deberia funcionar conectado todo.
y no entiendo, de la linea de 220V va la resistencia de 200K, antes salia la resistencia de 100K del zener de 20V. ¿como lo estas conectando?

si apagas el motor del generador y este parado, de todos modos se queda rojo o se apaga el led?


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 4, 2014)

Si tal cual, antes salia del zener de 20v a la resist de 100k .Ahora de la fase de 220v a la resist de 200k como el esquema del post#299 .
SI con todo apagado queda encendido el led rojo tambien


----------



## papirrin (Oct 4, 2014)

Por cierto las medidas con multimetro podrian no ser muy fiables puesto que no es una señal sinoidal sino una onda cuadrada, podriamos saber si esta funcionando con un osciloscopio pero creo que no tienes, por eso tenemos que "verlo" con el pic.



> Si tal cual, antes salia del zener de 20v a la resist de 100k .Ahora de la fase de 220v a la resist de 200k como el esquema del post#299 .
> SI con todo apagado queda encendido el led rojo tambien


algo anda raro, ¿verificaste que el valor del osccal este correcto?, si no lo tiene grabado empieza a hacer cosas raras el pic.

deja verificar aca en el protoboar, pero solo podria hacerlo con 110V, en cuanto revise te digo.


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mira aca acabo de grabar otro pic y te muestro el valor del osccal que me figura (348c) ,voy a probar con este a ver que hace


----------



## papirrin (Oct 4, 2014)

Mmm si quieres mejor deja primero probar aca para ver que este jalando bien el codigo


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 4, 2014)

ok si claro no hay problema , me estoy entreteniendo haciendo el pcb con el proteus


----------



## papirrin (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok creo que ya se que esta pasando...

prueba cargando este codigo:

```
#include <12F675.h>
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOCPD, NOPROTECT, NOMCLR, NOPUT, NOBROWNOUT
#use delay(clock=4000000) 
#bit Led=0x85.1

long Freqcount(void)
{int cycles8, cycles;
 long freq;
 cycles8=0x00;
 cycles=0x00;
 set_timer1(0);
 setup_timer_1(T1_External|T1_Div_By_1);
 while (cycles!=0xFF)
 {cycles8=0x00; 
  while (cycles8!=0xFF)
  {delay_cycles(0x09); 
   cycles8++;}
   delay_cycles(0x55);      
   cycles++;}
  delay_cycles(0x8D);   
  setup_timer_1(T1_Disabled);  
  freq=get_timer1(); 
  return(freq);}

 
void main(void)
 {long VD;  
    
  setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
  setup_adc(ADC_Clock_Div_2);
  setup_timer_0(RTCC_Internal|RTCC_Div_1);
  setup_comparator(NC_NC);
  setup_vref(false);
  set_tris_a(0x29);
  set_adc_channel(0);
  output_low(pin_a4);
  output_high(pin_a2);
  output_float(pin_a1);
    
  while (true) 
   {
    VD=freqcount();
    if (VD>=40) output_toggle(pin_a1); else output_float(pin_a1);
     delay_ms(200);	
    }	
  }
```

y ademas de las resistencias y el zener * pon una resistencia de 10K entre el Pin2(GPIO5) y tierra *y veamos. 

estuve probando con 110V y si funciona, pero al apagar sigue detectando la frecuencia, con la resistencia de 10K lo hacemos un poco mas durito.

apagado el generador deben apagar los leds y encendido el motor deben de intercalarse los leds al pasar los 40Hz.
no pude checar con menos voltaje porque se llevaron mi tablet. XD.



No 10K noooo, 100K perdon  me equivoque al escribir...


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 4, 2014)

Si funciono !!!! justo antes de probar me llego el msj que la resist era de 100k  solo por lujo y como era corto lo filme 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fioVto82O8I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## papirrin (Oct 5, 2014)

Probemos este codigo para el nuevo esquema:

Version 3.0

```
#include <12F675.h>
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOCPD, NOPROTECT, NOMCLR, NOPUT, NOBROWNOUT
#use delay(clock=4000000) 
#bit Led=0x85.1

int RPM=false;

const int  FMax=60;     //frecuencia maxima de corte en Hz
const int  FTyp=50;     //frecuencia tipica de operacion en Hz
const int  FMin=45;     //frecuencia minima de corte  en Hz
const long Vmax=536;    //Voltaje maximo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long VMin=488;    //Voltaje minimo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long T_Auto=500;  // tiempo que mantiene el campo activo en milisegundos
const int  OF=2;        // segundos fuera de frecuencia

long Freqcount(void)
{int cycles8, cycles;
 long freq;
 cycles8=0x00;
 cycles=0x00;
 set_timer1(0);
 setup_timer_1(T1_External|T1_Div_By_1);
 while (cycles!=0xFF)
 {cycles8=0x00; 
  while (cycles8!=0xFF)
  {delay_cycles(0x09); 
   cycles8++;}
   delay_cycles(0x55);      
   cycles++;}
  delay_cycles(0x8D);   
  setup_timer_1(T1_Disabled);  
  freq=get_timer1(); 
  return(freq);}

void Turn_On()
{long VW=0;
 long TO=0;  
 output_low(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a4);
 while (VW<Vmin&&TO<=T_Auto) 
 {VW=Read_Adc();delay_ms(1);TO++;}
  output_low(pin_a4);
  if (VW>=Vmin)
  {output_low(pin_a2);RPM=True;}
  else
  {output_high(pin_a1);output_high(pin_a2);}
 }
 
void Turn_Off(void)
{output_high(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a2);
 RPM=false;}
 
void main(void)
 {long VD;  
  int COF=0;
  setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
  setup_adc(ADC_Clock_Div_2);
  setup_timer_0(RTCC_Internal|RTCC_Div_1);
  setup_comparator(NC_NC);
  setup_vref(false);
  set_tris_a(0x29);
  set_adc_channel(0);
  output_low(pin_a4);
  output_high(pin_a2);
  output_high(pin_a1);

  delay_ms(100); //este es el retardo de inicio al encender el pic en milisegundos 
    
  while (true) 
   {VD=freqcount();
    if (VD<=FMin||VD>=FMax) 
    {if (RPM==True) 
     {if (led==1) output_low(pin_a1); else output_float(pin_a1);
      COF++;
      if (COF>=OF) {Turn_Off();COF=0;}  
     } 
    }  
    else 
    {COF=0;
     if (RPM==False) 
      {if (VD>=FTyp-1&&VD<=FTyp+1)Turn_On();}
     else	
      {VD=Read_Adc();
      if (VD>=VMin&&VD<=VMax) output_low(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);}
     }
    } 
  }
```

en ese ya no hace reintentos de conexion, es permanente.

en el T_Auto es es tiempo que va a mantener activo el campo hasta que llegue a los 220V para conectar al regulador , si no llega a los 220V se desconecta y reintenta cada segundo mientras que este en frecuencia.


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 5, 2014)

Que bueno papirrin muchas gracias   !!!! Se me ocurre pensar en esto,(pienso y escribo): de esta misma manera que estamos tomando desde la remanencia para leer la señal ,atraves de la resist de 200k y el zener no se podra  hacer algo parecido  para alimentar al pic ???
O de alguna manera que el pic comience alimentandose desde la remanencia y cuando detecte cierta tension se desconecte de esta y se conecte por ejemplo ........del zener de 20v del regulador ???
Capaz que estoy diciendo cualquier cosa eh ja ja pero recien se me ocurrió 
PD: disculpame no te quiero cansar con este tema eh ,pero se me ocurren cosas ja ja !!!!


----------



## papirrin (Oct 5, 2014)

pues seria cuestion que probaramos hacerlo pero con el Zener de 20V no se puede porque apenas tiene unos 20mA menos lo que consume el circuito del regulador

deja hacer calculos y ponemos otra fuentecita con otro zener a ver que pasa.

me avisas si funciono la 3.0


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 5, 2014)

A ok ,claro .hasta la tarde no lo voy a poder probar pero muero de ganas ......en cuanto lo pruebe te escribo


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 5, 2014)

Recien vengo de hacer pruebas y te cuento , ayer cuando hice la prueba para comprobar si detectaba la frecuencia ,como el primer programa no funcionaba yo le fui cambiando la resist de 200k hasta que llegue a una de 10k , despues cuando me pasaste el programa que si funcionó, yo me habia olvidado de cambiarle la resist y quedó la 10k puesta y por eso funciono ,hoy cuando llegue al taller y la vi ,la cambien por la de 200k y volvi a probar con el programa de ayer pero no la detectaba ,asi que fui bajando y recien detecta frecuencia con 87k .Bueno sabia que era arriesgado probar el programa 3.0 con esta resist pero igual lo probe y no funcionó , no hizo nada solo queda prendido el led rojo desde el principio, pareceria ser que no detecta la frecuencia .


----------



## papirrin (Oct 5, 2014)

Mmm  no entendi no debe haber ninguna resistencia de 10k fue un error mio


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 5, 2014)

No no fue error mio, reemplace la de 200k por una de 10k y por eso ayer funciono la que subi el video , hoy volvi a hacer la prueba con la de 200k y no funciono,con 200k no detecta frecuencia ( siempre hablando del programa de prueba del post# 310) recien detecta frecuencia con una de 87k,en vez de la de 200k.
Y recien ahi probe el programa de la version 3.0 pero no funcionó


----------



## papirrin (Oct 5, 2014)

Pero pusiste la de 100k entre el pin 2 y tierra?
La de 200k se puede bajar mientras no caliente  la resistencia ni el zener ahora hago los calculos para estar seguro de cuanto es la potencia con la de 87k

Antes de probar la 3.0 debemos estar seguros que funciona bien en lo teorico y practico lo de la frecuencia sino solo vamos a estar adivinando


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok .
 Si la de 100k entre el pin 2 y tierra esta puesta desde el principio


----------



## papirrin (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok  entonces para entender como va... pusiste la de 87k de 1/2 guat y  funciona bien con el codigo de prueba?

Se supone que esa resistencia a la hora que entren los 220 va a estar disipando 500mW asi que deberiamos ponerla de 1 guat. El zener de cuanto guats lo tienes?


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 5, 2014)

Si forme 87k con una de 47k y varias de 10k les iba sacando de a una de 10k hasta que funciono con 87k y eran todas de 3 watts, por que me olvide en casa la caja con los componentes y use lo que tenia en el taller , pero mañana lo vuelvo a armar bien y entonces como me decis vos con 1 watt alcanza. El zener si es de 1 watt y de esta manera  funciona bien el codigo de prueba


----------



## papirrin (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok si funciona bien el codigo de prueba entonces deja revizar el 3.0 al parecer me equivoque en algo.



Oye nada mas una aclaracion el 3.0 solo se activa al estar entre 49 y 51 herts ni aun asi activa?


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 5, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Oye nada mas una aclaracion el 3.0 solo se activa al estar entre 49 y 51 herts ni aun asi activa?


Bueno eso es dificil decirte ya que si no me genera no me marca el frecuencimetro y no se exactamente en que frecuencia esta  ,pero de seguro que ha superado esa frecuencia por que siempre lo hace  y no se activó
De ultima se podria ampliar ese rango pero no se si es necesario por que antes siempre funcionó.
Esto se cambia de aca  no ? 
                              {if (VD>=FTyp-1&&VD<=FTyp+1)Turn_On();}


----------



## papirrin (Oct 5, 2014)

Creo que por ahi esta el error pasa demasiado rapido por esa fecuencia.  Mas al rato te paso el codigo o quita lo que dice &&vd<=ftyp+1 o algo asi dice es que no estoy en casa estoy contestando del cel


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 5, 2014)

Si si no te preocupes ,yo lo cambio y mañana lo vemos ,hace tranquilo .Saludos !!!


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 6, 2014)

Te cuento le cambie esta linea al codigo (la numero 83) :
                      {if (VD>=FTyp1&&VD<=FTyp+1)Turn_On();}
y se la puse asi:
                      {if (VD>=FMin)Turn_On();} 
de esta manera me detecta la frecuencia y hace el inicio pero no funciona bien , me manda el pulso al scr [output_high(pin_a4);]
cada 1 o 2 segundos ,no se bien el tiempo, aunque este en la frecuencia correcta lo manda igual.Despues probe asi
                     {if (VD>=FTyp-2&&VD<=FTyp+2)Turn_On();}
 y de esta manera no detecta frec ,no hace nada .
En todos los casos ,siempre comienza con el led rojo encendido .Pero tranquilo, cuando tengas tiempo ,si podes hechale una miradita


----------



## papirrin (Oct 6, 2014)

probemos este:
V3.1

```
#include <12F675.h>
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, NOCPD, NOPROTECT, NOMCLR, NOPUT, NOBROWNOUT
#use delay(clock=4000000) 
#bit Led=0x85.1

int RPM=false;

const int  FMax=60;     //frecuencia maxima de corte en Hz
const int  FTyp=50;     //frecuencia tipica de operacion en Hz
const int  FMin=45;     //frecuencia minima de corte  en Hz
const long Vmax=536;    //Voltaje maximo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long VMin=488;    //Voltaje minimo de operacion en escala de 0 a 1024
const long T_Auto=1500;  // tiempo que mantiene el campo activo en milisegundos
const int  OF=5;        // segundos fuera de frecuencia

long Freqcount(void)
{int cycles8, cycles;
 long freq;
 cycles8=0x00;
 cycles=0x00;
 set_timer1(0);
 setup_timer_1(T1_External|T1_Div_By_1);
 while (cycles!=0xFF)
 {cycles8=0x00; 
  while (cycles8!=0xFF)
  {delay_cycles(0x09); 
   cycles8++;}
   delay_cycles(0x55);      
   cycles++;}
  delay_cycles(0x8D);   
  setup_timer_1(T1_Disabled);  
  freq=get_timer1(); 
  return(freq);}

void Turn_On()
{long VW=0;
 long TO=0;  
 output_low(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a4);
 while (VW<Vmin&&TO<=T_Auto) 
 {VW=Read_Adc();delay_ms(1);TO++;}

  if (VW>=Vmin)
  {output_low(pin_a2);RPM=True;}
  else
  {output_high(pin_a1);output_high(pin_a2);}
  output_low(pin_a4);
 }
 
void Turn_Off(void)
{output_high(pin_a1);
 output_high(pin_a2);
 RPM=false;}
 
void main(void)
 {long VD;  
  int COF=0;
  setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
  setup_adc(ADC_Clock_Div_2);
  setup_timer_0(RTCC_Internal|RTCC_Div_1);
  setup_comparator(NC_NC);
  setup_vref(false);
  set_tris_a(0x29);
  set_adc_channel(0);
  output_low(pin_a4);
  output_high(pin_a2);
  output_high(pin_a1);

  delay_ms(1000); //este es el retardo de inicio al encender el pic en milisegundos 
    
  while (true) 
   {VD=freqcount();
    if (VD<=FMin||VD>=FMax) 
    {if (RPM==True) 
     {if (led==1) output_low(pin_a1); else output_float(pin_a1);
      COF++;
      if (COF>=OF) {Turn_Off();COF=0;}  
     } 
    }  
    else 
    {COF=0;
     if (RPM==False) 
      {if (VD>FMin&&VD<FMax)Turn_On();}
     else	
      {VD=Read_Adc();
      if (VD>=VMin&&VD<=VMax) output_low(pin_a1); else output_high(pin_a1);}
     }
    } 
  }
```


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 6, 2014)

Nop ,no funcionó ,aca te muestro en el video lo que hace ,viendo los leds te vas a dar cuenta ,de la mitad del video en adelante le hice levantar mas vueltas y ahi se nota mas clara la falla ,es como si conecta y desconecta ,como si no leyera correctamente la frecuencia,ya que si lee que esta a mas de 45hz pone en   en bajo a A2 y en alto al pin A4 sensa que llegue a la tension y pone en bajo a A4 y A2 y asi quedaria funcionando, será que no podemos tomar la señal de ese punto?


----------



## papirrin (Oct 6, 2014)

> será que no podemos tomar la señal de ese punto?



pues quizas no se pueda, algo ha de hacer al activar el campo, porque aca en las pruebas que hago en el protoboard con 110v  funciona bien...


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 6, 2014)

Estoy pensando en probar el codigo que ya habia quedado funcionando el del post#294 , pero tomando la señal como la estamos tomando ahora ,a ver si presenta alguna falla ,total no le va a pasar nada ,va mandar un pulso al gate de todos modos para hacer la comprobacion y si esta en frecuancia va a quedar andando ,solo va a aumentar la tension en el punto donde tomamos la señal.Que te parece?


----------



## papirrin (Oct 6, 2014)

pues si quieres haz la prueba, lo peor que puede pasar es que no funcione...


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 6, 2014)

Si mañana te cuento y si no funciona ya lo armo como había quedado antes .Saludos!!!!!!


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 7, 2014)

Bueno ya lo probe, pero se ve que por algun motivo no funciona tomando la señal desde ese punto,hace el mismo defecto que mostre en el ultimo video ,asi que esto lo descartaria. Entonces quedaria  definitivo, el codigo que ya habia quedado funcionando el del post#294  con lo cual ya estoy mas que satisfecho con todo el proyecto  .Solo me gustaria sacarme la ultima duda,que es, si se podrá alimentar el pic desde la tension de remanencia que al principio es de aprox 5v pero que cuando inicia el regulador esta tension se va a 220v y con esto ya sea ,que se pueda o que no ,ya le daria el final al proyecto armando la placa y filmando un un video como corresponde


----------



## ariel 37 (Oct 9, 2014)

Les escribo para comunicarles sobre el final del proyecto,estuve haciendo unas pruebas con respecto a la alimentacion del pic ,con un cargador de telefono ,pero no funcionó.Asi que termine definiendo como ya lo habiamos dicho, alimentarlo con la bateria de 12v del mismo motor.Por el momento arme una placa provisoria y modifique la del regulador para poder unir las dos , hasta que se me presente la oportunidad de poder probarlo en algun grupo electrogeno real y asi  poder armar una placa sola que contenga los dos circuitos. Quiero agradecer a todos los que se involucraron e interesaron en el proyecto desde el principio,por la buena onda y el respeto con el  que se manejaron a la hora de aconsejar a alguien como yo un simple y curioso aprediz en el tema .Especialmente  a PAPIRRIN  (que no puedo dejar de escribirlo en mayuscula) por su absoluta predisposicion y entrega ,el cual practicamente hizo todo el trabajo, trabajo doble ya que se la puse dificil con mi falta de experiencia para poder orientarlo en lo que queria hacer ,y agradecerle tambien por enseñarme un monton de cosas con sus videos y explicaciones ,la verdad impecable  .Agredecer a j2c,que nos acompañó y nos aconsejó en esta ultima etapa  Y a toda la gente que se unio y se brindo subiendo esquemas de sus proyectos para aportar ideas y conocimientos .Estoy muy contento por que el proyecto salió funcionando  y mas aún por haber encontrado gente en este foro con  mucha capacidad y predisposicion para ayudar  ,ojala algun dia yo pueda hacer lo mismo por otros .Les dejo saludos muy cordiales y maximo respeto a todos ustedes 
PD: le dejo algunas fotos de como quedo terminado el regulador, en su primera etapa y les debo el video de cuando tenga la oportunidad de probarlo realmente


----------



## krimoutaza (Ene 2, 2015)

help me please
diagram circuit
name of composant


----------



## J2C (Ene 2, 2015)

Krimoutaza

Bienvenido a Foros de Electrónica.

 Espero que hayas leído las normas del mismo y trates de escribir en castellano/Spanish para que no te moderen tus mensajes.


Por otro lado y contestando tu solicitud prueba establecer contacto con la web del fabricante:

_Fu'an Cheng Feng Electronics Co_ .



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2015)

krimoutaza dijo:


> help me please
> diagram circuit
> name of composant



Los integrados podrían ser operacionales cuádruples, habría que verificar la distribución de patas. 

Por ejemplo:


----------



## FGRAMOY (May 24, 2017)

Amigos quería comentarles que seguí todo el proyecto y funciona perfectamente!!!! No se si Papirrin y Ariel leerán esto aun, pero quería darles las gracias por brindar su información!!!


----------

